# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  SEM 6: SOS! 24 chats/chatons à réserver, dt malades et blessés, AVT VEN 10/02! (RP)

## SarahC

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						





  ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: _(merci  de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car  le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est  important de respecter les consignes données)_*
**
* :: * A RESERVER AVANT MARDI 7 FEVRIER S'ILS SONT ENCORE LA!!*  :: 

*ENDROIT N°1*:


*1) Femelle, écaille de tortue 4 ans un peu craintive

**Elle ne crache pas et se laisse caresser maintenant.**De grâce, ne vous fiez pas à ce regard sévère, les écailles ont souvent cet air-là!

*


*2) Mâle brun tabby 1 an sociable 

* ::  *Urgence potentielle** car il a des ulcères  linguaux.*  :: 
*Il ne peux manger que de la pâtée pour le moment mais pendant  encore combien de temps ?*
_On appréciera au moins cela dans ce type de fourrières-là, ils ont des pâtés qd ne mangent plus de croquettes. Ca ne se fait pas partout!_ 
*De grâce, là encore, il est sociable! La photo peut tromper, mais imaginez vous enfermé av une rage de dents, par exemple!
*



*3) Femelle tricolore 1 an un peu craintive*

 :: * Supporte mal l'enfermement*  :: 

*Elle crachouille. Elle était au même niveau que la 1 l'est ce jour. 
**A sortir rapidement, car moins ils supportent, mais ils ont de délai! 
*


*4) Chat noir, 2 ans, timidou

**A peur d'être là-bas, enfermé, ne crache pas.
**Son regard n'est pas du tout austère, il se demande ce qu'il fait là, et on le comprend!

*
 
***************************

*CONDITIONS DE SORTIE:*

*- FA SOUS ASSOC OU REFUGE* (statuts à fournir)
*- TESTES FIV ET FELV* (sauf chatons en bas âge et mamans), *PRIMO VACCINES, IDENTIFIES*, *SANS FRAIS*
*- AUCUNE ADOPTION DIRECTE POSSIBLE* (devra passer par système de FA sous assoc au départ)
*- les chats ne sont pas stérilisés*, ils le sont seulement si l'ex-propriétaire l'a fait faire

*- CO-VOIT OK*, du moment que l'on reste dans le domaine du "réalisable", càd sortis avant ce WE
*- FA temporaires, oui, mais précisez le délai et vos coordonnées*
(utiles dans le seul cas où nous sommes en attente de solution "ferme")
*- Si FA, pièce de quarantaine à prévoir, et chats de la famille déjà vaccinés* (principe de précaution, tout simplement)
*- PAS DE TESTS CHIENS POSSIBLES
*

****************

*CONTACT : soschatsnac2012@gmail.com*
*(ce mail est valable pour tout contact, que ce soit les statuts, les formulaires FA, etc.)*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Que de peur dans ces regards !!!! Leurs copains sont sortis............imaginez vous à leur place.

----------


## Muriel P

Up ! Je vous en prie, tout le monde ! Si vous pouvez faire quoi que ce soit, lancez-vous ! Qui peut faire un don pour eux, même 5 euros ! Qui peut faire du covoiturage, même en métro ou RER, pour amener un loulou à sa FA ? Qui peut accueillir un loulou pour une nuit, pour sa quarantaine (15 jours), pour 1 mois, 2, ou plus ? 
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

accueillir pour une nuit????
15 jours???????
Je croyais que la quanataine était mini 40 jours
Je pense qu'il faut expliquer exactement ce que les gens ont comme obligation car sinon les gens novices ne se "lanceront pas"

----------


## chatperlipopette

Certains chats ont besoin d un transit d une nuit voir quelques heures comme ce fut le cas hier en attente d un co voiturage.

La quarantaine c est minimum 15 jours : periode d incubation pour declarer une maladie a la sortie de fourriere ou autre.

----------


## Muriel P

> accueillir pour une nuit????
> 15 jours???????
> Je croyais que la quanataine était mini 40 jours
> Je pense qu'il faut expliquer exactement ce que les gens ont comme obligation car sinon les gens novices ne se "lanceront pas"


La quarantaine est de minimum 15 jours. Ce que je demande, c'est de l'aide sur ce SOS, de la plus "petite" : 1 nuit de transit, qui peut être d'une importance capitale dans la chaîne de sauvetage, à la plus longue. 
Comme nous n'avons eu que très peu de propositions jusque là, je soulignais par là que la moindre petite proposition peut, mise bout à bout avec d'autres, permettre de sauver un chat. Si certains ont peur de se lancer pour faire FA longue durée, peut-être auront-ils moins de soucis à se proposer pour un transit, une quarantaine...

----------


## lynt

*Pour les gens qui ne savent pas encore concrètement ce qu'est être "FA" (=Famille d'accueil) voici un lien:*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...243#post946243
*

Parfois, il suffit de faire se croiser la bonne FA avec la bonne assoc!

**En gros, le principe des SOS que nous sommes amenés à gérer: 
*
*1) liste postée sur Rescue le mardi pour les SOS fourrière de RP
2) nous recherchons des refuges des assocs 
3) qui chapeautent selon le cas des FA (Familles d'Accueil)
*
*Etre FA, c'est en gros, s'occuper du chat:*

_- le temps d'un co voit
- ou en FA de quarantaine (15 jours) le temps qu'une place se libère, pr qqn qui n'a par exemple pas la possibilité de le faire
- ou encore quelques mois, le temps que cela bouge ds les FA existantes de l'assoc X ou Y
- ou enfin, et l'idéal, FA jusqu'à adoption_
*
Une adoption, ça peut se faire en 3 semaines, comme en 2 mois, comme en 6 mois... 
Rien n'est jamais garanti, mais bon, généralement, ça se passe bien....* 

*Quand on souhaite être FA, on peut l'être pour:*

_- un chat sociable standard
- des chatons, av ou sans mère (et un chaton, c'est bordélique, dc parfois, à tord, les gens pensent qu'un chaton c'est plus simple, pas sûr! Un adulte ça a un caractère déjà "posé", et on sait un peu plus à quoi s'attendre)
- un blessé, qui a besoin de convalescence
- un chat plus particulier, comme un chat FIV+; un diabétique, un chat avec un autre souci
- ou un chat craintif, à sociabiliser, ça prend du temps, mais quel bonheur qd ça aboutit enfin!
- un chat en fin de vie, qui voudrait juste être aimé après avoir connu des cons et avant de mourir_


*L'assoc prend généralement à charge:*

_- les soins vétos de base comme le rappel de vaccins, la stérilisation
(c tjs sympa quand la FA peut amener le chat elle même chez le véto, ça fait gagner du temps, c participatif)
- les soins lourds, en cas de chats malades ou blessés
- les croquettes, selon le cas, qd c'est un cas de force majeure, type nourriture pr insuffisance rénale_

*Le placement se fait comme cela:*

_- bouche à oreille, si la FA a des pistes
- la FA fait un craquage, et adopte le chat
- le net, par le forum de l'assoc, ou ici, ou par annonces
- des journées adoptions, pr lesquelles les FA se déplacent, ou pas, et où les gens rencontrent les chats directement
- parfois le véto, la copine, le collègue ont des demandes de personnes autour d'elles, etc_
*
 Conditions d'accueil importantes:* :: 

_- pièce à dispo pour pouvoir prendre un chat en isolation au début (c'est tant une raison de précaution sanitaire de base, valable pour tout chat issu de la rue, ou tout chat non vacciné, etc, d'ailleurs + un moyen d'intégrer le chat de la meilleure façon qui soit s'il est amené à vivre ensuite avec d'autres animaux)
- chats de la FA vaccinés, et de préférence testés
- un chat en accueil ne sort pas, donc y penser avec la belle saison
_*
C'est ça, le circuit dans le contexte sorties fourrières, et adoptions via FA, de façon générale.* 

*Mais j'oublie sûrement pas mal de choses....* 


*En gros, tout le monde peut aider!!!!* 


*C**hacun est un maillon de la chaine*, cela ne repose pas sur une seule personne!!!

*A QUOI RESSEMBLENT CES NUMEROS?*

Déjà, prenez mon profil, allez voir les fins de liste de mes précédents sujets. 
Vous constaterez qu'ils sont tous des chats qui dans tous les cas MERITENT que l'on se foule pour eux, qu'ils sont tous beaux, touchants, parfois abîmés psychologiquement et physiquement par la vie, mais que rien n'est jamais perdu avec un minimum d'empathie et de patience!

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...E8s+sauvetages

Et ce lien là vous montrera des cas EXEMPLAIRES de "retour à la vie" de ces chats parfois dévastés, que l'amour a contribué à aider.
Ils sont tous redevenus, des "chats de tout le monde", après avoir été des "numéros" et des "chats de personne"!

*Je conclue en rappelant que nous sommes en contact av plusieurs assoc faisant partie de ce réseau, et que certaines chapeautent dans la France entière.
*
*Un co-voiturage ne doit pas être un frein, la distance peut se résoudre en train, en voiture, via une FA temporaire, etc...*  

*Je conclue en rappelant que ces chats là sont des chats COMME LES AUTRES, comme les vôtres, comme les miens, et non des déchets, ni des fous furieux, ils attendent simplement qu'on leur tende la main, à cause d'une autre main qui auparavant les a jeté un jour à la rue....*

----------


## lynt

*SI VOUS NE POUVEZ PAS AIDER EN ACCUEILLANT UN CHAT VOUS POUVEZ FAIRE UNE PROMESSE DE DONS, J'EN RAPPELLE LES PRINCIPES POUR CE SOS:*

*Ils servent à:*

- Donner un *coup de pouce aux RARES associations qui prennent des chats de fourrière*, bien souvent considérés à tord comme des rebuts implaçables
- *Encourager le sauvetage d'un chat nécessitant des soins*, parfois lourds
- *Encourager le sauvetage d'un chat pas facilement plaçable*, un FIV+, un craintif, un noir (non, vous ne rêvez pas, pour certains, noir ce n'est pas une couleur, et "ils se ressemblent tous"), etc. 

*Dans les faits:*

*- Frais classiques couverts:* 
castration, stérilisation, vaccin leucose, rappel de vaccin, déparasitage, test PCR pour chat positif
*- Frais exceptionnels:*
Chats très malades, blessés, etc
*- Frais ponctuellement inclus à ces dons:*
Co-voiturage qd co-voit très fréquemment faits par une seule et même personne, ou quelqu'un qui tout simplement n'a pas trop de sous, et on ne vas pas le stigmatiser de demander. Ou encore, achat de box, car qd la seule chose qui manque pour sauver un chat, c'est "ça", c'est ridicule

*Quand verse-t-on son don?*

- Quand je les ai pointés, les assocs vous contactent en MP
- Après mise en ligne des factures en cas de soins, ou au moins annonce avant mise en ligne d'une somme estimée
- On ne le verse que quand la liste est classée dans les sortis d'affaire, car bien que je reposte chaque semaine les rares non sortis qui survivront aux dates fatidiques, cela signifie que pour la semaine en cours, c'est terminé. Et comme je veux que chaque assoc ait, dans la mesure du possible, un petit coup de pouce, en toute logique, on attend que cela soit bouclé
*
Comment pointer son don?*

- *On lance un "j'aimerais donner tant", ou "j'aimerais que N° soit sauvé, pour l'encourager, je souhaite donner X".*
- *Il est à mon sens préférable de ne pas systématiquement flécher son don*, car même avec la meilleure volonté du monde, parfois, les assocs ne peuvent prendre "votre" favori. Et certains chats n'intéressent personne, en termes de dons, et doivent aussi être sauvés. 
*En outre, il y a les assocs qui interviennent de temps en temps, et celles qui viennent plus régulièrement. Et les jeunes assocs, ne les oublions pas!*
Aucun jugement de valeur, elles aident, déjà, on ne vas pas chipoter! Et tout le monde n'a pas toujours X places, ces SOS là sont des SOS parmi tant d'autres!
*Ainsi, je répartis, en fin de SOS les dons, en tentant de respecter vos souhaits, mais qd je peux ne pas reporter la moitié de la somme à la semaine suivante, et pour ne pas créer d'inégalités, NI entre chats, NI entre assocs, il est possible, et compréhensible que je retouche les promesses av votre accord.*

*Peut-on obtenir un reçu fiscal?
*
- Oui, les reçus fiscaux sont possible selon les assocs!

Alors, si vous n'avez pas d'impôts à payer, c'est qq part inutile d'en demander un, on peut vous faire un reçu ou un "accusé de réception" de don simple.

*Si vous en avez impérativement besoin, précisez: avec reçu
Si vous aimeriez bien, mais que, pour cette fois, au pire, soit: avec reçu si possible
Si vous n'en avez aucune utilité: reçu pas nécessaire*


*Je précise qu'une assoc qui peut/ne peut pas, n'est pas un gage de qualité ou de sérieux.*
Une assoc jeune ne le peut souvent pas, parce que, précisément, elle est trop jeune.
Les autres, celles qui peuvent, ont "de la bouteille", mais pas que, c'est aussi une question de cohérence dans les statuts par rapport aux critères de délivrance de ces derniers.

*Et enfin, comme on mixe les assocs qui peuvent et ne peuvent pas, celles qui peuvent s'attendent forcément à avoir moins d'aide, mais si elles peuvent, ne serait-ce qu'avoir un petit geste elle aussi, c'est sympa, tout de même!
*
Dans tous les cas, peu importe comment vous souhaitez fonctionner, je donne les consignes de base, vous faites comme vous le sentez, et là encore, prenez juste en compte deux choses: ils sont tous en danger, et le fait de faire de la place, même si X ou Y n'est pas celui que vous aimeriez voir sortir lui laisse "cette chance là", de l'air, et de la place dans les box, et pour conclure, je suis seule à répartir les dons, car je suis un particulier, et que je ne privilégierai pas X ou Y assoc, mais les critères cités ci-dessus, et plus j'ai de dons non fléchés, ou reportés, mieux je m'en sors. 

_Comme les lecteurs des semaines précédentes l'auront compris, mon activité a été largement trop importante sur ces derniers mois et années, je compte relâcher un peu la pression et déléguer tout ce que je peux, et de plus en plus, donc si je gagne du temps, tout le monde en gagne, surtout que les dons seront ET envoyés plus vite ET utilisés plus rapidement par les assocs qui en ont clairement besoin!_

----------


## lynt

*Le topic des avant/après pour voir un peu quel type de chat vous allez nous aider à sauver très prochainement!* 

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...E8s+sauvetages

----------


## Rinou

> *2) Mâle brun tabby 1 an sociable 
> 
> * *Urgence potentielle** car il a des ulcères linguaux.* 
> *Il ne peux manger que de la pâtée pour le moment mais pendant encore combien de temps ?*
> _On appréciera au moins cela dans ce type de fourrières-là, ils ont des pâtés qd ne mangent plus de croquettes. Ca ne se fait pas partout!_ 
> *De grâce, là encore, il est sociable! La photo peut tromper, mais imaginez vous enfermé av une rage de dents, par exemple!
> *


Oui les photos sont très trompeuses et ne lui rendent pas suffisamment hommage : c'est un chat avec un regard très doux et très triste, comme s'il était résigné. C'était très difficile de partir sans lui. :: 
Alors SVP, il faut vite le sortir de là car il souffre physiquement et moralement. ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Merci du rappel exaustif que vous avez écrit l'une et l'autre
Donc si je comprends bien 3 ont été sortis sauf le tabby, c'est çà?

----------


## La Rainette

non, les 4 de ce sujet sont encore en fourrière, malheureusement
nous espérons leur trouver une solution avant mardi

les ulcères sont très douloureux mais traitables par antibiothérapie, souvent ils sont des séquelles de coryza
j'avais récupéré une minette avec la langue très abimée, elle avait même fini par perdre un petit morceau de langue, une cure d'antibio et nous n'avons plus jamais eu de souci avec sa bouche

----------


## chatperlipopette

Mardi il sera probablement trop tard pour eux !!!

C'est maintenant qu'il faut proposer qqch.....à l'heure qu'il est, même pas une proposition de dons, ni de FA ni de chapeautage.....RIEN.

----------


## Fée des chats

Tout ce que je peux faire à mon niveau c'est faire une promesse de dons de 20 euro pour le n°4 le beau chat noir qui a une bonne bouille de gentil chat qui devrait vite sortir de là comme les 3 autres d'ailleurs, le n°2 d'un an est sociable, c'est un + pour lui, et les 2 belles demoiselles, ne les laissons pas mourir en fourrière, ils sont dans le couloir de la mort là, qui peut faire quelque chose, je peux pas apporter grand chose, si je pouvais je les sortirai tous les 4, peut être que quelqu'un peut, on ne va pas rester indifférents, il faut mettre fin au calvaire de ces 4 minous, le stress, l'enfermement etc, regardez le n°2, *il a des ulcères  linguaux *  imaginez que ce soit vos chats.....

Ils n'ont que nous pour rejoindre une FA et retrouver une vie normale, de la bonne bouffe, l'apaisement, le confort, offrez leur cette chance si vous le pouvez, restez pas sans rien faire, y'a bien quelqu'un qui peut!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci minichina

*RECAP DES DONS 

20 minichina pour le n°4* *sans reçu*

----------


## Fée des chats

Oh bah de rien ma pauvre, je me sens bien impuissante, c'est pas grand chose
Sans reçu pour moi
Il faut d'autres dons s'il vous plait, imaginez qu'on va pas faire grand chose avec 20 euro, il n'y a aucune proposition de FA ni d'assoc, c'est plus que tendu, rappelons qu'ils vont mourir dans l'indifférence si vous ne faites rien, allez ce qui peuvent c'est maintenant, c'est une course contre le temps!

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

::  Minichina

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci  de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car  le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est  important de respecter les consignes données)_*
**
* :: * A RESERVER AVANT MARDI 7 FEVRIER S'ILS SONT ENCORE LA!!*  :: 

*ENDROIT N°1*:


*1) Femelle, écaille de tortue 4 ans un peu craintive

**Elle ne crache pas et se laisse caresser maintenant.**De grâce, ne vous fiez pas à ce regard sévère, les écailles ont souvent cet air-là!

*


*2) Mâle brun tabby 1 an sociable 

* ::  *Urgence potentielle** car il a des ulcères  linguaux.*  :: 
*Il ne peux manger que de la pâtée pour le moment mais pendant  encore combien de temps ?*
_On appréciera au moins cela dans ce type de fourrières-là, ils ont des pâtés qd ne mangent plus de croquettes. Ca ne se fait pas partout!_ 
*De grâce, là encore, il est sociable! La photo peut tromper, mais imaginez vous enfermé av une rage de dents, par exemple!
*



*3) Femelle tricolore 1 an un peu craintive*

 :: * Supporte mal l'enfermement*  :: 

*Elle crachouille. Elle était au même niveau que la 1 l'est ce jour. 
**A sortir rapidement, car moins ils supportent, mais ils ont de délai! 
*


*4) Chat noir, 2 ans, timidou

**A peur d'être là-bas, enfermé, ne crache pas.
**Son regard n'est pas du tout austère, il se demande ce qu'il fait là, et on le comprend!

*
 


*FA (de transit, de quarantaine, à durée déterminée ou longue durée) ASSOS, COVOITUREURS ET DONATEURS
VOUS ETES LEUR SEUL ESPOIR
*
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

Ca bouge pas, c'est fou! il n'y a que 4 chats à sauver, ça ne devrait pas être si terrible que ça, il n'y a pas une seule proposition, personne ne veut sauver un chat, faire un don, prendre l'un d'entre eux en FA une petite quinzaine (période de quarantaine) ou plus longtemps FA longue durée, ils vont mourir, nous devons empêcher ça, ce sont des créatures sans défenses, pour l'amour du ciel, agissez maintenant, mardi il sera trop tard, vous allez attendre sans rien faire qu'ils finissent au congélateur, vous vous souvenez pourquoi vous faites de la PA ou pourquoi vous vous êtes inscrits sur ce forum? et ben voilà, là ne vous privez pas, vous avez le pouvoir de sauver des chats, c'est pas rien!

le chat noir ne vous émeut pas? j'y crois pas!
Le chat qui a des ulcères dans la bouche, vous vous en ficher?
Ou sont ceux qui font de la vraie PA

Allez les assoc, FA, donateurs, co-voitureurs faut bouger!

----------


## lynt

La semaine dernière, sur les six anciens, deux ont été arrêtés, deux pauvres chats d'un an, sociables... N'attendons pas que ceux-là soient sacrifiés aussi par pitié ! 

Le WE est fini et ces chats vivent peut-être leurs derniers jours, qui peut proposer un accueil, un don, un chapeautage ??  ::   :: 

Les bonnes volontés sessoufflent, nous avons besoin de sang neuf pour faire aboutir ces SOS, aidez-les...

----------


## Ibis

Je donne 50 , avec reçu svp

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci ibis je modifie le recap.

----------


## chatperlipopette

*RECAP DES DONS 

20 minichina pour le n°4* *sans reçu 
50 Ibis avec reçu*
*
TOTAL = 70 euros
*

----------


## mariecaro

le 11/2 cotrain lorr tgv 7h13 roissy2tgv 8h30 environ-lille europe vers9h32   2 places   

 et   retour roissy 2 tgv  12h23  champagne ardenne tgv12h59-lorrtgv12h59  -strasbourg14h59  uneplace  voir ds propositions covoit

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...trasbour:help:

----------


## TROCA

Je rajoute 40€ avec reçu pour ces 4 chats. QUI SUIT ?

*RECAP DES DONS 

20€ (minichina) pour le n°4* *sans reçu 
50€ (Ibis) avec reçu*
*40€ (TROCA) avec reçu*
*
TOTAL = 110 euros*

----------


## TROCA

Lynt a écrit : "Les bonnes volontés sessoufflent, nous avons besoin de sang neuf pour faire aboutir ces SOS, aidez-les..."
C'est bien cela qui manque pour faire redonner de l'élan à ces SOS de nouvelles bonnes volontés.
Les 4 chats qui restent ne sont pas des craintifs ce sont des chats *TERRORISES* et *DESESPERES.* Ils ont besoin de votre aide. Regardez les derniers sortis qui étaient sur les mêmes listes. Aux dires des covoitureuses et de celles qui les ont accueillis rien que des chats seulement apeurés et qui sortis du contexte fourrière révèlent leur vraie nature en donnant caresses et ronrons pour certains et pour les autres ne montrant aucune agressivité.
*ALORS AIDEZ- LES MAINTENANT CAR DEMAIN IL RISQUE D'ETRE TROP TARD POUR CES 4 CHATS !*

----------


## choupinette76

moi je rajoute 20€ sans recu 
*20€ (minichina) pour le n°4* *sans reçu 
50€ (Ibis) avec reçu*
*40€ (TROCA) avec reçu*
*20*€ *(choupette76) sans reçu* 
*
TOTAL = 130 euros*

----------


## odycee

Pfff, c'est tellement frustrant de se sentir impuissant...
Mais franchement c'est magnifique de voir votre dévouement pour eux!! Merci pour eux, et pour les autres...

De mon côté je ne peux malheureusement pas faire grand chose... je me trouve dans les landes, donc un peu loin...(je suis à 1h30 de Bdx) je n'ai jamais fait FA..et surtout, mon travail nécessite des déplacements d'une semaine assez régulièrement.. 
Donc même si je pouvais vous dépanner ce ne serais que pour quelques jours..
En sachant que j'ai une jeune chatte.. mais que c'est déjà assez compliquée de me la faire garder.. donc faire garder un autre chat, et puis ces pauvres loulou aurait besoin d'un peu de stabilité..

Alors voilà, en résumé, je ne sais pas trop comment vous aider...

A part une promesse de don *10 euros* (sans reçu)...(il faudrait me re donner les instructions pour les dons, svp)

Bon courage !!

----------


## Lilly1982

Quelqu'un pourrait me donner le nouveau lien pour covoit?

Pour info, mon père peut faire des trajets en train selon besoin et ses dispos. Me MP pour plus d'info à ce sujet

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je te l envoie lilly

----------


## TROCA

Merci Odycee

*RECAP DES DONS 

20€ (minichina) pour le n°4* *sans reçu 
50€ (Ibis) avec reçu*
*40€ (TROCA) avec reçu*
*10€ (odycee)* *sans reçu* 
* 
TOTAL = 120 euros*

----------


## odycee

> Pfff, c'est tellement frustrant de se sentir impuissant...
> Mais franchement c'est magnifique de voir votre dévouement pour eux!! Merci pour eux, et pour les autres...
> 
> De mon côté je ne peux malheureusement pas faire grand chose... je me trouve dans les landes, donc un peu loin...(je suis à 1h30 de Bdx) je n'ai jamais fait FA..et surtout, mon travail nécessite des déplacements d'une semaine assez régulièrement.. 
> Donc même si je pouvais vous dépanner ce ne serais que pour quelques jours..
> En sachant que j'ai une jeune chatte.. mais que c'est déjà assez compliquée de me la faire garder.. donc faire garder un autre chat, et puis ces pauvres loulou aurait besoin d'un peu de stabilité..
> 
> Alors voilà, en résumé, je ne sais pas trop comment vous aider...
> 
> ...



Finalement, après vérif de mon planning, pour une proposition un peu plus claire : 
Je pourrais éventuellement accueillir un chat pour 15 jours (quarantaine dans ma sdb)...je suis dispo jusqu'au dimanche 19 Février..après je pars en déplacement pendant 10 jours.. je peux me déplacer jusqu'à BdX ou jusqu'à Pau pour récupérer un chat... voilà, si ca peut servir.. on ne sait jamais..

----------


## mariecaro

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...9-f%C3%A9vrier  il y a ce cotrain paer francinette jeudi 9/2...rp----bordeaux.... :: pour les minous....

----------


## heloiseh

devant l'urgence je me propose aussi même si ce n'est pas la panacée, j'ai une pièce de quarantaine au chaud, à manger mais ni asso, ni voiture....je suis dans le 94. Si ça peut aider....

----------


## chatperlipopette

Heloiseh et odycee : je vous envoie le formulaire FA a retourner par mail a l adresse indiquee en bas du formulaire. Pour cela, merci de me communiquer votre mail en MP.

----------


## odycee

MP envoyé !

----------


## TROCA

*IL FAUT AVANCER CAR IL NE RESTE PAS BEAUCOUP DE TEMPS, UN PEU PLUS DE 24 H, POUR ESSAYER DE SAUVER CES 4 CHATS.* 
Il y a un chat sociable le 2 qui souffre. Pour lui c'est maintenant qu'il faut se décider afin de le réserver sans attendre le dernier moment. Il aura besoin de soins. Donc DES DONS, DES FA pour aider les associations à les sortir !
On a des photos et cela donne envie de les sortir pour voir leur regards terrorisés se transformer lorsqu'ils seront à l'abri et entourés de soins et d'amour. Alors si vous voulez les aider, manifestez-vous tout de suite SVP.

----------


## Alicelovespets

:: *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS !* *(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)

 A RESERVER AVANT MARDI 7 FEVRIER S'ILS SONT ENCORE LA!! 

ENDROIT N°1:


1) Femelle, écaille de tortue 4 ans un peu craintive

Elle ne crache pas et se laisse caresser maintenant.De grâce, ne vous fiez pas à ce regard sévère, les écailles ont souvent cet air-là!




2) Mâle brun tabby 1 an sociable 

 Urgence potentielle car il a des ulcères linguaux. 
Il ne peux manger que de la pâtée pour le moment mais pendant encore combien de temps ?
On appréciera au moins cela dans ce type de fourrières-là, ils ont des pâtés qd ne mangent plus de croquettes. Ca ne se fait pas partout! 
De grâce, là encore, il est sociable! La photo peut tromper, mais imaginez vous enfermé av une rage de dents, par exemple!




3) Femelle tricolore 1 an un peu craintive

 Supporte mal l'enfermement 

Elle crachouille. Elle était au même niveau que la 1 l'est ce jour. 
A sortir rapidement, car moins ils supportent, mais ils ont de délai! 



4) Chat noir, 2 ans, timidou

A peur d'être là-bas, enfermé, ne crache pas.
Son regard n'est pas du tout austère, il se demande ce qu'il fait là, et on le comprend!



***************************

CONDITIONS DE SORTIE:

- FA SOUS ASSOC OU REFUGE (statuts à fournir)
- TESTES FIV ET FELV (sauf chatons en bas âge et mamans), PRIMO VACCINES, IDENTIFIES, SANS FRAIS
- AUCUNE ADOPTION DIRECTE POSSIBLE (devra passer par système de FA sous assoc au départ)
- les chats ne sont pas stérilisés, ils le sont seulement si l'ex-propriétaire l'a fait faire

- CO-VOIT OK, du moment que l'on reste dans le domaine du "réalisable", càd sortis avant ce WE
- FA temporaires, oui, mais précisez le délai et vos coordonnées
(utiles dans le seul cas où nous sommes en attente de solution "ferme")
- Si FA, pièce de quarantaine à prévoir, et chats de la famille déjà vaccinés (principe de précaution, tout simplement)
- PAS DE TESTS CHIENS POSSIBLES


****************

CONTACT : soschatsnac2012@gmail.com
(ce mail est valable pour tout contact, que ce soit les statuts, les formulaires FA, etc.)*

----------


## odycee

formulaire FA envoyé !

----------


## lynt

*J'ai une assoc pour chapeauter la sortie de l'un de ces chats si une FA (quarantaine et longue durée) se propose en RP : il faut qu'elle soit mobile pour pouvoir aller chez le véto dans le 94.

Qui veut sauver la vie de l'un de ces minous ?*

----------


## chatperlipopette

On a les statuts de l assoc dont tu parles ?

----------


## lynt

Non.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Lynt MP

----------


## choupinette76

avec mon don de 20euros noté précédemment cela fait 140 euros


> Merci Odycee
> 
> *RECAP DES DONS 
> 
> 20€ (minichina) pour le n°4* *sans reçu 
> 50€ (Ibis) avec reçu*
> *40€ (TROCA) avec reçu*
> *10€ (odycee)* *sans reçu* 
> * 
> TOTAL = 120 euros*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Modifié Choupinette76. Merci à toi.

*RECAP DES DONS 

20 (minichina) pour le n°4* *sans reçu 
50 (Ibis) avec reçu*
*40 (TROCA) avec reçu*
*20 ( choupinette 76 ) sans reçu
10 ( odycee ) sans reçu

**TOTAL = 140 euros*

----------


## chatperlipopette

*PROPOSITIONS FA

- odycee : FA de quarantaine ( 40 ) ou de transit entre deux co voit jusqu'au 19/02 car après part en déplacement. Peut aller chercher 
minou jusqu'à Bordeaux ou Pau Manque assoc pour chapeauter 
- heloiseh : FALD ( 94 ) Pour un chat ayant déjà fait sa quarantaine et vacciné primo + rappel ( ca peut toujours libérer 1 place ) 
- missclea : FA quarantaine + longue durée pour la minette n°1 

Modifié comme ça c'est clair Lynt*

----------


## lynt

> *J'ai une assoc pour chapeauter la sortie de l'un de ces chats si une FA (quarantaine et longue durée) se propose en RP : il faut qu'elle soit mobile pour pouvoir aller chez le véto dans le 94.
> 
> Qui veut sauver la vie de l'un de ces minous ?*


Mobile ça peut être en transports en commun aussi, en bus ! Ça sauverait un chat de cette liste !  ::

----------


## lynt

:: *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS !* *(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)

 A RESERVER AVANT MARDI 7 FEVRIER S'ILS SONT ENCORE LA!! 

ENDROIT N°1:


1) Femelle, écaille de tortue 4 ans un peu craintive

Elle ne crache pas et se laisse caresser maintenant.De grâce, ne vous fiez pas à ce regard sévère, les écailles ont souvent cet air-là!




2) Mâle brun tabby 1 an sociable 

 Urgence potentielle car il a des ulcères linguaux. 
Il ne peux manger que de la pâtée pour le moment mais pendant encore combien de temps ?
On appréciera au moins cela dans ce type de fourrières-là, ils ont des pâtés qd ne mangent plus de croquettes. Ca ne se fait pas partout! 
De grâce, là encore, il est sociable! La photo peut tromper, mais imaginez vous enfermé av une rage de dents, par exemple!




3) Femelle tricolore 1 an un peu craintive

 Supporte mal l'enfermement 

Elle crachouille. Elle était au même niveau que la 1 l'est ce jour. 
A sortir rapidement, car moins ils supportent, mais ils ont de délai! 



4) Chat noir, 2 ans, timidou

A peur d'être là-bas, enfermé, ne crache pas.
Son regard n'est pas du tout austère, il se demande ce qu'il fait là, et on le comprend!



***************************

CONDITIONS DE SORTIE:

- FA SOUS ASSOC OU REFUGE (statuts à fournir)
- TESTES FIV ET FELV (sauf chatons en bas âge et mamans), PRIMO VACCINES, IDENTIFIES, SANS FRAIS
- AUCUNE ADOPTION DIRECTE POSSIBLE (devra passer par système de FA sous assoc au départ)
- les chats ne sont pas stérilisés, ils le sont seulement si l'ex-propriétaire l'a fait faire

- CO-VOIT OK, du moment que l'on reste dans le domaine du "réalisable", càd sortis avant ce WE
- FA temporaires, oui, mais précisez le délai et vos coordonnées
(utiles dans le seul cas où nous sommes en attente de solution "ferme")
- Si FA, pièce de quarantaine à prévoir, et chats de la famille déjà vaccinés (principe de précaution, tout simplement)
- PAS DE TESTS CHIENS POSSIBLES


****************

CONTACT : soschatsnac2012@gmail.com
(ce mail est valable pour tout contact, que ce soit les statuts, les formulaires FA, etc.)*

----------


## heloiseh

formulaire envoyé

----------


## TROCA

Le n°2 a besoin de sortir pour être soigné pauvre petit père. Il a l'air d'un gentil chat qui souffre en silence. Quelqu'un pour lui ? Tendez-lui la main SVP avant qu'il ne puisse plus s'alimenter.
Je rajoute 20 pour lui.

*RECAP DES DONS 

20 (minichina) pour le n°4* *sans reçu 
50 (Ibis) avec reçu*
*60 (TROCA) dont 20  pour le 2 avec reçu*
*20 ( choupinette 76 ) sans reçu
10 ( odycee ) sans reçu

**TOTAL = 160 euros*

*QUI SUIT ?*

----------


## lynt

SVP ces minous doivent être réservés avant demain ! 

Le chat malade n°2 pourrait sortir si on avait une famille d'accueil mobile (en voiture ou en transports en commun) pour aller chez le véto dans le 94  :: . Imaginez-vous à sa place, il a besoin de sortir de là pour avoir de bons soins, pitié pour lui !

----------


## lynt

Je précise qu'a priori (parce qu'on n'est pas véto et qu'on n'a pas vu le chat) pour le loulou 2 en 5 jours de traitement, s'il sort de là, ça pourrait être réglé ! Et c'est un chat sociable en plus. Le chat idéal pour se lancer  :Smile: .

----------


## heloiseh

Si je peux le prendre en FA (j'ai possibilité de l'isoler totalement dans une pièce, mais j'ai des chats non vaccinés) je suis dans le 94 ,j'ai une voiture mais des horaires un peu restreints j'aimerais vraiment faire quelque chose pour lui...

----------


## La Rainette

Dans cette configuration, vos chats doivent impérativement être vaccinés !
Il faudrait quelqu'un pour faire la quarantaine à votre place, une grosse quarantaine histoire d'être sûr.

----------


## heloiseh

> Dans cette configuration, vos chats doivent impérativement être vaccinés !
> Il faudrait quelqu'un pour faire la quarantaine à votre place, une grosse quarantaine histoire d'être sûr.


Je comprends bien. Je précise que la pièce de quarantaine n'est pas directement dans ma maison et qu'il faut passer par l'extérieur pour y accéder. Et à part porter une blouse  me desinfecter les mains après m'etre occupé de lui et l'amener au plus vite chez le veto de l'asso pour éliminer ou traiter un typphus ou coriza, je ne peux rien faire de mieux...
J'évite d'avoir des chats"des rues" en transit chez moi en raison de ce principe de précaution mais il semblerait bien qu'il s'agisse de sa dernière chance...

----------


## Lexiekiwi

::  ::  :: *H E L P !!!   SI VOUS POUVEZ AIDER CES VIES, FAITES-LE!!!*  ::  ::  :: 

Comme l'ont déjà dit certaines, *imaginez-vous DES JOURS ENTIERS ENFERMES DANS VOS TOILETTES,* proportionnellement cela revient A CA, l'espace vital de ces chats. *SEULS, PARFOIS MALADES... SENTANT LA MORT VENIR*.

*Ces regards sont "juste" inquiets, terrorisés... QUI ne serait pas "craintif" dans des conditions pareilles??? HEIN??? QUI????!!!!!!*  

Quel petit ou gros animal devrait être mis à l'écart ou euthanasié parce-qu'il CRACHOUILLE, apeuré dans sa cage à se demander à quelle sauce il va être mangé, ou bien parce-qu'il est stressé et mal fichu, et que là franchement, nez bouché ou yeux qui pleurent ou n'importe quoi d'autre, mal au ventre et j'en passe, ben forcément ça lui donne pas envie de donner la patte avec un grand sourire pour la photo? 

 :: *DES COPAINS A EUX SONT SORTIS,* *D'AUTRES NE SONT PLUS LA* :: 
 :: *CES CHATS SONT ENCORE VIVANTS!!!* *C'EST MAINTENANT POUR EUX!!!*

----------


## MARATHONMAN

A ceux que j'ai demandé ce n'est pas le fait que ces chats soient craintifs(la plupart ne sont pas sur rescue) mais on me répond
"je suis locataire, si le minou miaule toute la journée je fais quoi
S'il abîme
D'autres non pas de pièce pour isoler le chat même 15 jours
Une personne me demandait si la quarantaine ne puvait pas être plus courte
Je cherche mais franchement personne

----------


## lynt

Les personnes peuvent très bien se proposer pour un accueil longue durée en précisant qu'ils ne peuvent pas faire la quarantaine. D'autres se proposeront uniquement pour la quarantaine et c'est comme ça qu'en croisant plusieurs propositions, on arrive à des solutions complètes pour sortir ces chats de là  :Smile: .
Que vos contacts proposent ce qu'ils peuvent sachant qu'idéalement, les propositions de transit / quarantaine sont surtout utiles en RP ou sur la France entière si on a par chance une FA longue durée qui se propose à proximité. Pour les FA longue durée, ça peut être envisagé partout en France grâce aux covoiturages.

----------


## chatperlipopette

DEMAIN IL SERA TROP TARD  ::

----------


## La Rainette

allez allez, nouvelle liste ce jour  :: 
espérons qu'ils soient encore dessus ! ds tous les cas, il n'est pas trop tard pour tenter des choses !

----------


## Cymodocée

Il est où dans le 94, le vétérinaire ? (Suis dans le 94, mais si c'est à l'autre bout du département, vu les conditions de circulation en RP...)

----------


## Calymone

J'ajoute un loulou de l'endroit N°2, à l'instant, le pauvre c'est sauvé de la fourrière samedi, et il a passer le weekend dehors par -15°C, la fourrière m'a appeler hier pour me faire part de l'urgence, il serait squelettique et complètement déshydraté, également pris par un très gros coryza.

Je viens d'appeler ce matin pour prendre des nouvelles, il ne mange rien, tellement pris par le nez, ils l'hydratent en sous cutanée comme ils peuvent, mais ca ne suffira pas, et la véto ne sera là que demain, pour lui poser une éventuelle perf ....

Vous vous souvenez tous de ticharou, sorti la semaine dernière par Chaperlipopette ?? Celui ci, roux également, ne s'en sortira pas, je le soupçonne, d'être dans le même état.

Nous pourrions le faire hospitaliser rapidement, mais pas d'asso pour couvrir, et ni FA de quarantaine, et encore moins de FALD !!!

----------


## Calymone

:: *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS !* *(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)

 A RESERVER AVANT MARDI 7 FEVRIER S'ILS SONT ENCORE LA!! 

ENDROIT N°1:


1) Femelle, écaille de tortue 4 ans un peu craintive

Elle ne crache pas et se laisse caresser maintenant.De grâce, ne vous fiez pas à ce regard sévère, les écailles ont souvent cet air-là!




2) Mâle brun tabby 1 an sociable 

 Urgence potentielle car il a des ulcères linguaux. 
Il ne peux manger que de la pâtée pour le moment mais pendant encore combien de temps ?
On appréciera au moins cela dans ce type de fourrières-là, ils ont des pâtés qd ne mangent plus de croquettes. Ca ne se fait pas partout! 
De grâce, là encore, il est sociable! La photo peut tromper, mais imaginez vous enfermé av une rage de dents, par exemple!




3) Femelle tricolore 1 an un peu craintive

 Supporte mal l'enfermement 

Elle crachouille. Elle était au même niveau que la 1 l'est ce jour. 
A sortir rapidement, car moins ils supportent, mais ils ont de délai! 



4) Chat noir, 2 ans, timidou

A peur d'être là-bas, enfermé, ne crache pas.
Son regard n'est pas du tout austère, il se demande ce qu'il fait là, et on le comprend!





ENDROIT N°2

5) mâle roux 7 mois, timidou mais ce laisse caresser, pas méchant du tout
 Très maigre et complètement déshydraté + gros coryza, ne s'alimente plus 


***************************

CONDITIONS DE SORTIE:

- FA SOUS ASSOC OU REFUGE (statuts à fournir)
- TESTES FIV ET FELV (sauf chatons en bas âge et mamans), PRIMO VACCINES, IDENTIFIES, SANS FRAIS
- AUCUNE ADOPTION DIRECTE POSSIBLE (devra passer par système de FA sous assoc au départ)
- les chats ne sont pas stérilisés, ils le sont seulement si l'ex-propriétaire l'a fait faire

- CO-VOIT OK, du moment que l'on reste dans le domaine du "réalisable", càd sortis avant ce WE
- FA temporaires, oui, mais précisez le délai et vos coordonnées
(utiles dans le seul cas où nous sommes en attente de solution "ferme")
- Si FA, pièce de quarantaine à prévoir, et chats de la famille déjà vaccinés (principe de précaution, tout simplement)
- PAS DE TESTS CHIENS POSSIBLES


****************

CONTACT : soschatsnac2012@gmail.com
(ce mail est valable pour tout contact, que ce soit les statuts, les formulaires FA, etc.)*[/B]

----------


## Rinou

> J'ajoute un loulou de l'endroit N°2, à l'instant, le pauvre c'est sauvé de la fourrière samedi, et il a passer le weekend dehors par -15°C, la fourrière m'a appeler hier pour me faire part de l'urgence, il serait squelettique et complètement déshydraté, également pris par un très gros coryza.


Ce ne serait pas plutôt le chat roux qui s'est sauvé depuis 15 j (pour qu'il soit squelettique) ?
C'est vraiment un autre ?

----------


## lynt

Cymodocée je te MP.

----------


## Calymone

Je ne savais même pas qu'un chat roux c'était sauver il y a 15 jours ... Nous aussi, ca nous semble louche qui'l ai autant maigri en si peu de temps, mais bon, on sait tous, par expérience, que ce qu'ils disent, il faut en prendre, et en jeter .. Alors, tout ce que je peux dire, c'est qu'il est possible que ce soit lui, ou non ... Mais en effet, y'a de fortes chances ...

Il faut qu'il sorte très vite, et il faudrait faire changer le titre aussi SVP !!  ::

----------


## lynt

FA, assoc, donateurs, ces minous ont besoin de vous ! Le petit dernier n°5 ne survivra pas longtemps dans son état dans le contexte fourrière, il doit sortir de toute urgence ! Qui peut proposer quelque chose pour lui ??  ::   :: 

Les dons sont les bienvenus pour prendre en charge une partie de ses soins, ce petit doit être hospitalisé !!  ::

----------


## Calymone

Oui, et là malheureusement, les "ressources" physique (FA, assoc') s'épuisent tout doucement, et les moyens financiers aussi, comme nous ne sommes qu'une minorité sur ce SOS, avec 5 assoc', toujours les mêmes, qui sortent les chats, et les FA qui poussent les murs ...

Ce petit rouquin, ne passera sans doute pas une autre nuit dans cet état, et demain, on s'étonnera que ca se passe comme ça .....

----------


## Alicelovespets

> *PROPOSITIONS FA
> 
> - odycee : FA de quarantaine ( 40 ) ou de transit entre deux co voit jusqu'au 19/02 car après part en déplacement. Peut aller chercher 
> minou jusqu'à Bordeaux ou Pau Manque assoc pour chapeauter 
> - heloiseh : FALD ( 94 ) Pour un chat ayant déjà fait sa quarantaine et vacciné primo + rappel ( ca peut toujours libérer 1 place ) 
> - missclea : FA quarantaine + longue durée pour la minette n°1 
> 
> Modifié comme ça c'est clair Lynt*


Est-ce que la 1 est sauvée alors ou il manque une assoc ?

----------


## lynt

La FA de la minette n°1 se trouvant à St-Etienne, il manque une FA de transit en attente de covoiturage et une association a priori. Rien n'est donc fait pour la minette n°1... En espérant qu'elle sera toujours sur les listes aujourd'hui comme ses 3 copains.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Je me sens comme bien souvent impuissante.
J'espère pouvoir faire un don cette semaine, mais là ça semble mal engagé vu l'état de mon compte.

 ::  :: * S'il vous plait, FA longue ou courte durée, donateurs, covoitureurs et Associations si vous en avez les moyens, manifestez-vous maintenant !* ::  ::

----------


## lynt

Pareil, suis raide, j'ai vidé la caisse la semaine dernière et j'ai encore pas mal de promesses de don en attente, je ne peux pas aider plus  :: . Il faut absolument des dons pour ces chats SVP, même 5€ !  ::   ::

----------


## Fée des chats

Il faut des nouvelles assoc, FA et des nouveaux donateurs, pas toujours les mêmes, ces chats sont des condamnés à mort sous vos yeux si vous lisez faites quelque chose si vous pouvez sinon ils vont mourrir!  il y a des assoc qui peuvent mais ne veulent pas les sauver du coup c'est toujours les mêmes c'est non assistance, les assoc sont là, normalement pour secourir les animaux en détresse, mon assoc a sorti plusieurs chats de la fourrière de Niort en 2011, nous ne pouvons plus maintenant, aux autres de prendre le relais!

----------


## lynt

Il faut absolument que des familles d'accueil se proposent, les assoc même avec la meilleure volonté du monde ne peuvent pas sortir les chats si elles ne savent pas où les mettre.

Le topic de Calymone http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...2-chats-%21%21 est au point mort, elle a sorti beaucoup de chats la semaine dernière et ne doit pas savoir quoi en faire. Sans famille d'accueil, les associations sont vite limitées.

----------


## lynt

Fourrière RP Est je précise pour le petit malade direction Villemomble (93).

----------


## Lexiekiwi

> La FA de la minette n°1 se trouvant à St-Etienne, il manque une FA de transit en attente de covoiturage et une association a priori. Rien n'est donc fait pour la minette n°1... En espérant qu'elle sera toujours sur les listes aujourd'hui comme ses 3 copains.


*1) Femelle, écaille de tortue 4 ans un peu craintive

Elle ne crache pas et se laisse caresser maintenant.De grâce, ne vous fiez pas à ce regard sévère, les écailles ont souvent cet air-là!

*Je fais mon possible pour essayer d'assurer un transit pour le WE, mais pas encore validé. Si ça se fait, il faudra envisager un covoit très rapidement pour la conduire dans sa FA hypothétique si l'on a une asso, et donc lancer un appel dans les demandes de covoit.

----------


## lynt

:: *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS !* *(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)

 A RESERVER AVANT MARDI 7 FEVRIER S'ILS SONT ENCORE LA!! 

ENDROIT N°1:


1) Femelle, écaille de tortue 4 ans un peu craintive

Elle ne crache pas et se laisse caresser maintenant.De grâce, ne vous fiez pas à ce regard sévère, les écailles ont souvent cet air-là!




2) Mâle brun tabby 1 an sociable 

 Urgence potentielle car il a des ulcères linguaux. 
Il ne peux manger que de la pâtée pour le moment mais pendant encore combien de temps ?
On appréciera au moins cela dans ce type de fourrières-là, ils ont des pâtés qd ne mangent plus de croquettes. Ca ne se fait pas partout! 
De grâce, là encore, il est sociable! La photo peut tromper, mais imaginez vous enfermé av une rage de dents, par exemple!




3) Femelle tricolore 1 an un peu craintive

 Supporte mal l'enfermement 

Elle crachouille. Elle était au même niveau que la 1 l'est ce jour. 
A sortir rapidement, car moins ils supportent, mais ils ont de délai! 



4) Chat noir, 2 ans, timidou

A peur d'être là-bas, enfermé, ne crache pas.
Son regard n'est pas du tout austère, il se demande ce qu'il fait là, et on le comprend!





ENDROIT N°2

5) mâle roux 7 mois, timidou mais ce laisse caresser, pas méchant du tout
 Très maigre et complètement déshydraté + gros coryza, ne s'alimente plus 

**6) Femelle blanche 2 ans sociable++**
Sous perf depuis le 06/02 car Gros coryza !! 


7) Mâle bleu point âge ? craintif
**

***************************

CONDITIONS DE SORTIE:

- FA SOUS ASSOC OU REFUGE (statuts à fournir)
- TESTES FIV ET FELV (sauf chatons en bas âge et mamans), PRIMO VACCINES, IDENTIFIES, SANS FRAIS
- AUCUNE ADOPTION DIRECTE POSSIBLE (devra passer par système de FA sous assoc au départ)
- les chats ne sont pas stérilisés, ils le sont seulement si l'ex-propriétaire l'a fait faire

- CO-VOIT OK, du moment que l'on reste dans le domaine du "réalisable", càd sortis avant ce WE
- FA temporaires, oui, mais précisez le délai et vos coordonnées
(utiles dans le seul cas où nous sommes en attente de solution "ferme")
- Si FA, pièce de quarantaine à prévoir, et chats de la famille déjà vaccinés (principe de précaution, tout simplement)
- PAS DE TESTS CHIENS POSSIBLES


****************

CONTACT : soschatsnac2012@gmail.com
(ce mail est valable pour tout contact, que ce soit les statuts, les formulaires FA, etc.)*

----------


## lynt

HELP !!

Il faut des propositions d'accueil, notamment de quarantaine en RP, pour ces chats. Ne les laissez pas mourir !!!!

----------


## Lilly1982

Je fais la sortie de l'endroit 1 jeudi avec ma mère qui ensuite va accueillir la n°1 en transit le temps de son cotrainage.

----------


## Calymone

> Il faut absolument que des familles d'accueil se proposent, les assoc même avec la meilleure volonté du monde ne peuvent pas sortir les chats si elles ne savent pas où les mettre.Le topic de Calymone http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...2-chats-%21%21 est au point mort, elle a sorti beaucoup de chats la semaine dernière et ne doit pas savoir quoi en faire. Sans famille d'accueil, les associations sont vite limitées.


Merci beaucoup Lynt, en effet, le post n'aura amener PERSONNE !!!Sur tout les chats sortis la semaine dernière, l'un d'eux n'a toujours pas de FA ...Cette semaine, de toute façon, nous ne pourrons pas être utiles à ce SOS ..On ne le dira pas assez, c'est de nouvelles asso qu'il nous faut, de nouvelles FA, et de nouveaux donateurs, tout le monde s'épuise ... Regardez tout les derniers sujet, c'est toujours les même qui aident ...Flokelo, je t'ai MP  ::

----------


## Rinou

Merci beaucoup à toutes les 2 !  ::

----------


## Lexiekiwi

> Je fais la sortie de l'endroit 1 jeudi avec ma mère qui ensuite va accueillir la n°1 en transit le temps de son cotrainage.


 ::  *Lilly1982*  ::  

*ALORS ON CONTINUE POUR LES COPAINS DE GALÈRE DE LA PETITE NUMÉRO 1 !!!* *SEULS, STRESSES*  :: 

 ::  ::  ::  *BESOIN  * U R G E N T *  DE FA !!! *  ::  ::  :: *TRANSIT, QUARANTAINE, TEMPORAIRE et FALD* 
*
BESOIN D'ASSOCIATIONS !!!* Que se passe-t-il en RP ??????  *DES CHATS MEURENT et point barre.*  D'autres vont arriver, la place va manquer, 

ah bah si on les mettait dans des sacs poubelles???? *ON EST DANS MORTS PROGRAMMÉES quand-même!!!*

----------


## lynt

Je rappelle qu'on peut sortir un voire deux de plus si on trouve une FA ou deux (quarantaine et longue durée) qui soient mobiles pour aller chez le véto de l'association dans le 94.

On a une voire deux propositions de FA longue durée sur le secteur mais sans possibilité d'assurer la quarantaine : qui pourrait se charger des quarantaines ? (mêmes conditions mobilité pour véto assoc)

Cela concernerait les chats 2 et 4 (ou 2 tout seul si une seule solution trouvée).

----------


## Lilly1982

Par contre, je n'ai qu'une boîte de transport et je suis en manque de sac suédois... Par ailleurs, si qqun avait un peu de Virk*n ou saurait ou je peux m'en procurer, c'est pas de refus

----------


## Calymone

Lynt, pour pas surcharger le post, pourrais tu STP rajouter a ton post ces deux loulous à l'endroit 2 STP :

*6) Femelle blanche 2 ans sociable++*
 ::  *Sous perf depuis le 06/02 car Gros coryza !!*  :: 


*7) Mâle bleu point âge ? craintif*


Le reste de la liste, pour les 2 endroits, arrivera dans la journée ...

----------


## lynt

::  Je rappelle qu'on cherche en urgence une personne pouvant sortir cet après-midi le chaton n°5 de la fourrière RP Est pour le déposer à Villemomble chez le véto de l'association pour qu'il y soit hospitalisé.  :: 

Je rappelle aussi que les dons sont les bienvenus pour tous ces minous qui n'ont que nous pour espérer sortir de là et qui, pour certains, auront besoin de soin  :: 


Mise à jour de la liste ok.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Côté sac Suédois, j'ai été chez Ikea hier j'ai 8 sacs en stock si besoin.

----------


## Ibis

Quel est le véto dans le 94 ?
Si il y a une FA dispo et sans voiture dans le 94  (pas trop loin de chez moi et du véto) je peux peut-être faire le trajet chez le véto ?

----------


## lynt

Je t'ai MP Ibis  :Smile: .

Le chaton n°5 DOIT sortir aujourd'hui, pitié, il faut quelqu'un pour le sortir de là  ::

----------


## Ibis

Je t'ai répondu Lynt.
Un des véto n'est pas loin de chez moi, si ça peut aider.

----------


## Lilly1982

> Je t'ai MP Ibis .
> 
> Le chaton n°5 DOIT sortir aujourd'hui, pitié, il faut quelqu'un pour le sortir de là


Je viens de regarder sur le site de la RATP l'itinéraire pour moi en transports. Euh... ils marquent : 
*Le plus rapide : 3 h 34 min* ça me paraît tendu quand même, sachant que l'endroit 2 n'est pas accessible en transports donc ça serait pas mal de marche aussi... 
 ::

----------


## lynt

Pas possible en transports, il faut vraiment une voiture  :Frown: . Merci d'avoir regardé  ::

----------


## girafe

Y aurait il un petit texte ou résumé qui pourrait être diffuser et envoyer aux associations de RP
qui n'ont pas idée de consulter la rubrique on ne sont pas sur rescue?

----------


## Calymone

:: *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS !* *(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)

 A RESERVER AVANT MARDI 7 FEVRIER S'ILS SONT ENCORE LA!! 

ENDROIT N°1:




2) Mâle brun tabby 8 ans sociable 

 Urgence potentielle car il a des ulcères linguaux. 
Il ne peux manger que de la pâtée pour le moment mais pendant encore combien de temps ?
On appréciera au moins cela dans ce type de fourrières-là, ils ont des pâtés qd ne mangent plus de croquettes. Ca ne se fait pas partout! 
De grâce, là encore, il est sociable! La photo peut tromper, mais imaginez vous enfermé av une rage de dents, par exemple!




3) Femelle tricolore 1 an un peu craintive

 Supporte mal l'enfermement 

Elle crachouille. Elle était au même niveau que la 1 l'est ce jour. 
A sortir rapidement, car moins ils supportent, mais ils ont de délai! 



4) Chat noir, 2 ans, timidou

A peur d'être là-bas, enfermé, ne crache pas.
Son regard n'est pas du tout austère, il se demande ce qu'il fait là, et on le comprend!





ENDROIT N°2

5) mâle roux 7 mois, timidou mais ce laisse caresser, pas méchant du tout
 Très maigre et complètement déshydraté + gros coryza, ne s'alimente plus 

**6) Femelle blanche 2 ans sociable++**
Sous perf depuis le 06/02 car Gros coryza !! 


7) Mâle bleu point âge ? craintif
**

***************************

CONDITIONS DE SORTIE:

- FA SOUS ASSOC OU REFUGE (statuts à fournir)
- TESTES FIV ET FELV (sauf chatons en bas âge et mamans), PRIMO VACCINES, IDENTIFIES, SANS FRAIS
- AUCUNE ADOPTION DIRECTE POSSIBLE (devra passer par système de FA sous assoc au départ)
- les chats ne sont pas stérilisés, ils le sont seulement si l'ex-propriétaire l'a fait faire

- CO-VOIT OK, du moment que l'on reste dans le domaine du "réalisable", càd sortis avant ce WE
- FA temporaires, oui, mais précisez le délai et vos coordonnées
(utiles dans le seul cas où nous sommes en attente de solution "ferme")
- Si FA, pièce de quarantaine à prévoir, et chats de la famille déjà vaccinés (principe de précaution, tout simplement)
- PAS DE TESTS CHIENS POSSIBLES


****************

CONTACT : soschatsnac2012@gmail.com
(ce mail est valable pour tout contact, que ce soit les statuts, les formulaires FA, etc.)*

----------


## lynt

Il y a sur la liste toutes les informations nécessaires, les règles de diffusion, les conditions de sortie, juste préciser qu'il s'agit d'un SOS pour des chats se trouvant en fourrière en région parisienne.

----------


## Calymone

J'ai modifier la liste, la 1 n'en fait plus partie (est ce qu'elle a été réservée par quelqu'un d'ici ?) et le petit 2 n'a plus 1 ans mais 8 et il est castré  :: 

Pas d'autre entrée à l'endroit n°1 cette semaine, on attends, par contre, la liste des chats de l'endroit n°2 ...

----------


## lynt

> Je fais la sortie de l'endroit 1 jeudi avec ma mère qui ensuite va accueillir la n°1 en transit le temps de son cotrainage.


Je pense qu'elle a été réservée par quelqu'un d'ici oui.

----------


## Calymone

Je poste la liste du 2nd endroit à l'instant.

----------


## TROCA

*RECAP DES DONS 

20 (minichina) pour le n°4* *sans reçu 
50 (Ibis) avec reçu*
*80 (TROCA) dont 20  pour le 2 avec reçu*
*20 ( choupinette 76 ) sans reçu
10 ( odycee ) sans reçu

**TOTAL = 180 euros*

*QUI SUIT ?*

 :: *POUR LES 2 3 ET 4 . ILS DOIVENT SORTIR ! NE LES ABANDONNONS PAS ! DES ASSOCIATIONS, DES FA, ET DES DONS SUPPLEMENTAIRES SVP* !

----------


## Calymone

:: *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS !* *(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)

 A RESERVER AVANT MARDI 7 FEVRIER S'ILS SONT ENCORE LA!! 

ENDROIT N°1:




2) Mâle brun tabby 8 ans sociable 

 Urgence potentielle car il a des ulcères linguaux. 
Il ne peux manger que de la pâtée pour le moment mais pendant encore combien de temps ?
On appréciera au moins cela dans ce type de fourrières-là, ils ont des pâtés qd ne mangent plus de croquettes. Ca ne se fait pas partout! 
De grâce, là encore, il est sociable! La photo peut tromper, mais imaginez vous enfermé av une rage de dents, par exemple!




3) Femelle tricolore 1 an un peu craintive

 Supporte mal l'enfermement 

Elle crachouille. Elle était au même niveau que la 1 l'est ce jour. 
A sortir rapidement, car moins ils supportent, mais ils ont de délai! 



4) Chat noir, 2 ans, timidou

A peur d'être là-bas, enfermé, ne crache pas.
Son regard n'est pas du tout austère, il se demande ce qu'il fait là, et on le comprend!





ENDROIT N°2

5) mâle roux 7 mois, timidou mais ce laisse caresser, pas méchant du tout
 Très maigre et complètement déshydraté + gros coryza, ne s'alimente plus 

**6) Femelle blanche 2 ans sociable++**
Sous perf depuis le 06/02 car Gros coryza !! 



7) Mâle bleu point âge ? craintif
coryza


8) Femelle brun tabby 4 mois craintive
coryza


9) Mâle brun tabby et blanc 4 mois craintif
coryza


10) Femelle roux tabby 1 ans sociable
 coryza / Dysorexie 


11) Femelle tricolore 2 ans timidou mais sociable
coryza


12) Femelle écaille de tortue 1 an timidou mais sociable
 coryza / Dysorexie 


13) Mâle roux tabby et blanc 1 an sociable
coryza
14) Femelle tricolore 1 an sociable
coryza
sont ensemble


15) Mâle roux tabby 5 mois timidou mais sociable
coryza
16) Mâle noir et blanc 8 mois timidou mais sociable
coryza
sont ensemble


17) Mâle noir et blanc 1 an sociable
coryza


18) Femelle crème tabby et blanc 6 mois timidou mais sociable
coryza


19) Femelle tricolore 10 mois timidou mais sociable
coryza
20) Femelle écaille de tortue 10 mois sociable
coryza
sont ensemble



21) Mâle roux tabby 7 mois sociable
coryza / anorexie / sous perf


**

***************************

CONDITIONS DE SORTIE:

- FA SOUS ASSOC OU REFUGE (statuts à fournir)
- TESTES FIV ET FELV (sauf chatons en bas âge et mamans), PRIMO VACCINES, IDENTIFIES, SANS FRAIS
- AUCUNE ADOPTION DIRECTE POSSIBLE (devra passer par système de FA sous assoc au départ)
- les chats ne sont pas stérilisés, ils le sont seulement si l'ex-propriétaire l'a fait faire

- CO-VOIT OK, du moment que l'on reste dans le domaine du "réalisable", càd sortis avant ce WE
- FA temporaires, oui, mais précisez le délai et vos coordonnées
(utiles dans le seul cas où nous sommes en attente de solution "ferme")
- Si FA, pièce de quarantaine à prévoir, et chats de la famille déjà vaccinés (principe de précaution, tout simplement)
- PAS DE TESTS CHIENS POSSIBLES


****************

CONTACT : soschatsnac2012@gmail.com
(ce mail est valable pour tout contact, que ce soit les statuts, les formulaires FA, etc.)*

----------


## Calymone

J'ai un doute, mais je pense que le 21 est le même que le 5 ... A vérifier, je les appèlerais demain matin pour confirmation  ::

----------


## Numaaa

Si FA de quarantaine en RP je peux prendre la 18 sous mon asso.
La FA temporaire devra pouvoir garder la miss pendant la durée de son traitement contre le coryza et jusqu'aux rappels de vaccins.

Association concernée: AUXILIO

----------


## Sév51

Pffffffffff 21 chats en février avec de grosses urgences, c'est un puits sans fond !!!
les anciens avaient un délai jusqu'à aujourd’hui - mardi 7 février
quel est le délai pour la nouvelle liste ?

----------


## lynt

Heureusement qu'il n'y a pas de nouveaux chats sur la première liste parce que la deuxième a fait fort... Et tous malades...

Vendredi le délai de la nouvelle liste j'imagine avec une sortie le plus tôt possible pour les urgences (nombreuses). Le petit 5 n'a pas pu sortir faute de covoitureur. La 6 devrait sortir vite aussi mais pas d'accueil pour elle après...

Merci Numaaa pour ta proposition  ::  Une FA de quarantaine (de plus) dispo pour un mois ?

Help, on va droit dans le mur si pas plus de mobilisation  ::   ::  Aidez-les ! Si vous ne pouvez pas proposer d'accueil, un petit don peut-être ? La plupart des chats sont malades, 5 + 5 + 5... peuvent aider à les sortir de là  ::

----------


## lynt

Si des covoitureurs nous lisent, vu les urgences sur la liste, si vous avez des dispo en semaine pour faire une sortie de fourrière et un peu de covoit en RP, n"hésitez pas à vous manifester (par ex pour le petit n°5 et espérons d'autres d'ici demain !).

----------


## Mistouflette

demain début après midi pour le petit n°5 et les autres, je peux......

Mon trajet pour récup chats possibles: fourrière----------véto villemomble------------claye-souilly (récup chat chez véto pour moi)-----------Meaux (chez moi)

----------


## lynt

Terrible Mistouflette merci !!  ::  Ça veut dire qu'il faut se mobiliser ce soir pour en sortir un max demain de l'endroit 2 : FA, assoc, donateurs help !!  ::

----------


## lynt

Point mort côté dons, qui peut aider ces chats pour la plupart malades ?  :: 

*RECAP DES DONS 

20 (minichina) pour le n°4* *sans reçu 
50 (Ibis) avec reçu*
*60 (TROCA) dont 20  pour le 2 avec reçu*
*20 ( choupinette 76 ) sans reçu
10 ( odycee ) sans reçu

**TOTAL = 160 euros
*

*QUI SUIT ? *

----------


## babe78

j'ai pas mal de covoit à trouver mais cela me permettrait de sortir plusieurs chats avec fa longue durée

par contre, si fa de transit sur paris ou fa de quarantaine, ce serait super, cela permettrait d'aider plus vite

----------


## missclea

> Je pense qu'elle a été réservée par quelqu'un d'ici oui.


Oui elle vient en FALD chez mes parents  :Smile:

----------


## babe78

voici un des covoits qui nous permettrait de libérer une place, manque plus qu'un tout petit bout

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...474#post963474

----------


## SarahC

> j'ai pas mal de covoit à trouver mais cela me permettrait de sortir plusieurs chats avec fa longue durée
> 
> par contre, si fa de transit sur paris ou fa de quarantaine, ce serait super, cela permettrait d'aider plus vite


Je me reconnecte à peine, j'ai eu qq soucis de "dent"....
J'ai vu, sans les ouvrir, des formulaires passer.... Si jamais, on peut te rebasculer ceux qui peuvent coller av toi, je ne sais pas si déjà fait ou pas, comme je le disais, ma présence sur le net s'est limitée à qq minutes par tél portable, donc bcp de retard à rattraper me concernant.

----------


## SarahC

Titre changé et demande de mails de masse demandé à l'instant.

----------


## SarahC

> Quelqu'un pourrait me donner le nouveau lien pour covoit?
> 
> Pour info, mon père peut faire des trajets en train selon besoin et ses dispos. Me MP pour plus d'info à ce sujet


J'ai crée un nouveau sondage pour les personnes dispo de mardi à mardi (je suis débile, j'ai mis ce mardi avec, suis un peu abrutie par ma dent!).
Te l'envoie en MP!

----------


## SarahC

> Je te l envoie lilly


Mince, j'ai recréé un sondage Doodle par erreur du coup?? 




> J'ai un doute, mais je pense que le 21 est le même que le 5 ... A vérifier, je les appèlerais demain matin pour confirmation


*
5) mâle roux 7 mois, timidou mais ce laisse caresser, pas méchant du tout
 Très maigre et complètement déshydraté + gros coryza, ne s'alimente plus 

Fort possible, tiens nous au courant car il semblait en MEGA urgence!*

----------


## SarahC

> Si FA de quarantaine en RP je peux prendre la 18 sous mon asso.
> La FA temporaire devra pouvoir garder la miss pendant la durée de son traitement contre le coryza et jusqu'aux rappels de vaccins.
> 
> Association concernée: AUXILIO


Pour mémoire:
*
18) Femelle crème tabby et blanc 6 mois timidou mais sociable
coryza*

----------


## SarahC

> Pffffffffff 21 chats en février avec de grosses urgences, c'est un puits sans fond !!!
> les anciens avaient un délai jusqu'à aujourd’hui - mardi 7 février
> quel est le délai pour la nouvelle liste ?


3 pour jeudi, le reste pour vendredi, av option grosse urgence sur le BB roux.

----------


## SarahC

> demain début après midi pour le petit n°5 et les autres, je peux......
> 
> Mon trajet pour récup chats possibles: fourrière----------véto villemomble------------claye-souilly (récup chat chez véto pour moi)-----------Meaux (chez moi)


Si qqn nous lit pour le petit rouquin qui ne passera pas la semaine à mon avis!

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP DES DONS 

20 (minichina) pour le n°4* *sans reçu 
50 (Ibis) avec reçu*
*60 (TROCA) dont 20  pour le 2 avec reçu*
*20 ( choupinette 76 ) sans reçu
10 ( odycee ) sans reçu

**TOTAL = 160 euros


**SI VOUS NE POUVEZ PAS AIDER EN ACCUEILLANT UN CHAT VOUS POUVEZ FAIRE UNE PROMESSE DE DONS, J'EN RAPPELLE LES PRINCIPES POUR CE SOS:*

*Ils servent à:*

- Donner un *coup de pouce aux RARES associations qui prennent des chats de fourrière*, bien souvent considérés à tord comme des rebuts implaçables
- *Encourager le sauvetage d'un chat nécessitant des soins*, parfois lourds
- *Encourager le sauvetage d'un chat pas facilement plaçable*, un FIV+, un craintif, un noir (non, vous ne rêvez pas, pour certains, noir ce n'est pas une couleur, et "ils se ressemblent tous"), etc. 

*Dans les faits:*

*- Frais classiques couverts:* 
castration, stérilisation, vaccin leucose, rappel de vaccin, déparasitage, test PCR pour chat positif
*- Frais exceptionnels:*
Chats très malades, blessés, etc
*- Frais ponctuellement inclus à ces dons:*
Co-voiturage qd co-voit très fréquemment faits par une seule et même personne, ou quelqu'un qui tout simplement n'a pas trop de sous, et on ne vas pas le stigmatiser de demander. Ou encore, achat de box, car qd la seule chose qui manque pour sauver un chat, c'est "ça", c'est ridicule

*Quand verse-t-on son don?*

- Quand je les ai pointés, les assocs vous contactent en MP
- Après mise en ligne des factures en cas de soins, ou au moins annonce avant mise en ligne d'une somme estimée
- On ne le verse que quand la liste est classée dans les sortis d'affaire, car bien que je reposte chaque semaine les rares non sortis qui survivront aux dates fatidiques, cela signifie que pour la semaine en cours, c'est terminé. Et comme je veux que chaque assoc ait, dans la mesure du possible, un petit coup de pouce, en toute logique, on attend que cela soit bouclé
*
Comment pointer son don?*

- *On lance un "j'aimerais donner tant", ou "j'aimerais que N° soit sauvé, pour l'encourager, je souhaite donner X".*
- *Il est à mon sens préférable de ne pas systématiquement flécher son don*, car même avec la meilleure volonté du monde, parfois, les assocs ne peuvent prendre "votre" favori. Et certains chats n'intéressent personne, en termes de dons, et doivent aussi être sauvés. 
*En outre, il y a les assocs qui interviennent de temps en temps, et celles qui viennent plus régulièrement. Et les jeunes assocs, ne les oublions pas!*
Aucun jugement de valeur, elles aident, déjà, on ne vas pas chipoter! Et tout le monde n'a pas toujours X places, ces SOS là sont des SOS parmi tant d'autres!
*Ainsi, je répartis, en fin de SOS les dons, en tentant de respecter vos souhaits, mais qd je peux ne pas reporter la moitié de la somme à la semaine suivante, et pour ne pas créer d'inégalités, NI entre chats, NI entre assocs, il est possible, et compréhensible que je retouche les promesses av votre accord.*

*Peut-on obtenir un reçu fiscal?
*
- Oui, les reçus fiscaux sont possible selon les assocs!

Alors, si vous n'avez pas d'impôts à payer, c'est qq part inutile d'en demander un, on peut vous faire un reçu ou un "accusé de réception" de don simple.

*Si vous en avez impérativement besoin, précisez: avec reçu
Si vous aimeriez bien, mais que, pour cette fois, au pire, soit: avec reçu si possible
Si vous n'en avez aucune utilité: reçu pas nécessaire*


*Je précise qu'une assoc qui peut/ne peut pas, n'est pas un gage de qualité ou de sérieux.*
Une assoc jeune ne le peut souvent pas, parce que, précisément, elle est trop jeune.
Les autres, celles qui peuvent, ont "de la bouteille", mais pas que, c'est aussi une question de cohérence dans les statuts par rapport aux critères de délivrance de ces derniers.

*Et enfin, comme on mixe les assocs qui peuvent et ne peuvent pas, celles qui peuvent s'attendent forcément à avoir moins d'aide, mais si elles peuvent, ne serait-ce qu'avoir un petit geste elle aussi, c'est sympa, tout de même!
*
Dans tous les cas, peu importe comment vous souhaitez fonctionner, je donne les consignes de base, vous faites comme vous le sentez, et là encore, prenez juste en compte deux choses: ils sont tous en danger, et le fait de faire de la place, même si X ou Y n'est pas celui que vous aimeriez voir sortir lui laisse "cette chance là", de l'air, et de la place dans les box, et pour conclure, je suis seule à répartir les dons, car je suis un particulier, et que je ne privilégierai pas X ou Y assoc, mais les critères cités ci-dessus, et plus j'ai de dons non fléchés, ou reportés, mieux je m'en sors. 

_Comme les lecteurs des semaines précédentes l'auront compris, mon activité a été largement trop importante sur ces derniers mois et années, je compte relâcher un peu la pression et déléguer tout ce que je peux, et de plus en plus, donc si je gagne du temps, tout le monde en gagne, surtout que les dons seront ET envoyés plus vite ET utilisés plus rapidement par les assocs qui en ont clairement besoin!_

----------


## Lilly1982

> Mince, j'ai recréé un sondage Doodle par erreur du coup??


Non SarahC, c'etait le doodle de la semaine dernière. J'ai rempli le nouveau.
Si besoin pour qqun, je transmets le lien en MP

----------


## SarahC

:: *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS !* *(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)

 A RESERVER AVANT JEUDI 9 FEVRIER!! 

ENDROIT N°1:


2) Mâle castré brun tabby 8 ans (à confirmer) sociable 

 Urgence potentielle car il a des ulcères linguaux. 
Il ne peux manger que de la pâtée pour le moment mais pendant encore combien de temps ?
On appréciera au moins cela dans ce type de fourrières-là, ils ont des pâtés qd ne mangent plus de croquettes. Ca ne se fait pas partout! 
De grâce, là encore, il est sociable! La photo peut tromper, mais imaginez vous enfermé av une rage de dents, par exemple!




3) Femelle tricolore 1 an un peu craintive

 Supporte mal l'enfermement 

Elle crachouille. Elle était au même niveau que la 1 l'est ce jour. 
A sortir rapidement, car moins ils supportent, mais ils ont de délai! 



4) Chat noir, 2 ans, timidou

A peur d'être là-bas, enfermé, ne crache pas.
Son regard n'est pas du tout austère, il se demande ce qu'il fait là, et on le comprend!





** A RESERVER AVANT VENDREDI 10 FEVRIER!! 

**
ENDROIT N°2

5) mâle roux 7 mois, timidou mais ce laisse caresser, pas méchant du tout
 Très maigre et complètement déshydraté + gros coryza, ne s'alimente plus 

**6) Femelle blanche 2 ans sociable++**
 Sous perf depuis le 06/02 car gros coryza !! 

7) Mâle bleu point âge ? craintif
*** *Coryza* ***

8) Femelle brun tabby 4 mois craintive
*** *Coryza*** 
* 9) Mâle brun tabby et blanc 4 mois craintif
*** *Coryza***
* 8 et 9 sont potentiellement ensemble. A cet âge-là, et dans ce contexte, un coryza peut leur être fatal!

10) Femelle roux tabby 1 ans sociable
 Coryza / Dysorexie (ne s'alimente presque pas!) 

11) Femelle tricolore 2 ans timidou mais sociable
*** *Coryza****

12) Femelle écaille de tortue 1 an timidou mais sociable
** Coryza / Dysorexie (ne s'alimente presque pas!)* 
* 
13) Mâle roux tabby et blanc 1 an sociable
*** *Coryza****
14) Femelle tricolore 1 an sociable
*** *Coryza****
13 et 14 sont ensemble


15) Mâle roux tabby 5 mois timidou mais sociable
*** *Coryza****
16) Mâle noir et blanc 8 mois timidou mais sociable
*** *Coryza***
* 15 et 16 sont ensemble! A cet âge-là, et dans ce contexte, un coryza peut leur être fatal!
**
17) Mâle noir et blanc 1 an sociable
*** *Coryza****

18) Femelle crème tabby et blanc 6 mois timidou mais sociable
*** *Coryza****
** A cet âge-là, et dans ce contexte, un coryza peut lui être fatal!*
* 
19) Femelle tricolore 10 mois timidou mais sociable
*** *Coryza****
20) Femelle écaille de tortue 10 mois sociable
*** *Coryza****
** 19 et 20 sont ensemble**

21) Mâle roux tabby 7 mois sociable
GROSSE URGENCE! Coryza / anorexie (ne mange plus!) / sous perf! 
**A cet âge-là, et dans ce contexte, un coryza peut lui être fatal!*
 :: *A confirmer, le 5 et le 21 sont susceptibles d'être un seul et même chat, et pour lui ça MEGA URGE!!!!*  :: 

*A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI POUR 2, 3 ET 4, URGENTISSIME POUR LE BB ROUX, ET VENDREDI 10 POUR LES AUTRES CHATS DE LA LISTE!* **

----------


## Lilly1982

Il n'y a vraiment aucun nouveau à l'endroit 1? Ou bien la liste n'a pas encore été établie?

----------


## SarahC

> Il n'y a vraiment aucun nouveau à l'endroit 1? Ou bien la liste n'a pas encore été établie?


Non, ça arrive parfois, selon les trappages prévus.
La 1 est réservée, et il reste bien donc le 2, la 3 et le 4. 
Par contre, on "compense" largement avec la liste 2, donc c'est pas de refus un peu moins pr une fois....

----------


## SarahC

*Le 2 est par contre déjà castré!*
Il avait donc de façon sûre un propriétaire...
Comme bcp d'autres de la liste, simplement, ne pas se fier à l'âge, il passe de 1 an, à 8...
C'est sans doute l'état de sa bouche et de ses dents qui joue, mais il a des ulcères.....
Dc forcément!!

----------


## SarahC

*Et je rappelle aussi ce que disait Rinou, les photos ne leur font pas tjs honneur! Et elle les a vus!* 
Parfois, on n'en a pas, et cela leur fait défaut, il ne faut pas pour autant cristaliser sur ces regards!
*La trico était moins flipette la semaine d'avant, mais commence à se sentir mal à l'aise!*
*Le brun a mal à la bouche, je ne peux que compatir avec lui du fait de ma rage de dents depuis dimanche, ma "tronche" à moi est tout aussi expressive que la sienne, elle veut dire "marre", et "mal", c'est tout!*
*Et le noireaud, ça c'est du futur chouchouchat, il a juste peur, rien de plus!*

----------


## boxer75019

Quelles listes!!!!! lequel choisir ? lls sont pour la plupart en urgence

----------


## TROCA

Lynt, pour les dons voici le bon récap. J'ai ajouté 20€ hier à mon don soit 80€
*
RECAP DES DONS 

20€ (minichina) pour le n°4* *sans reçu 
50€ (Ibis) avec reçu*
*80€ (TROCA) dont 20€  pour le 2 avec reçu*
*20€ ( choupinette 76 ) sans reçu
10€ ( odycee ) sans reçu

**TOTAL = 180 euros*

*QUI SUIT ?*

----------


## Ibis

Si besoin de moi en FA après quarantaine, je peux en prendre 1.

----------


## TROCA

Des *associations se* proposent pour sortir des chats *AIDEZ- LES* en faisant un *DON* même minime , en proposant un *accueil en RP o*u un c*ovoiturage .*
Dans la 2ème liste tous sont sociables. Dans la 1ère on voit bien qu'ils sont seulement terrorisés et que leur regard changera dès qu'ils seront mis en sécurité. On en a eu la preuve en photos dans les semaines précédentes. Ce sont des très anciens maintenant il faut donc les réserver avant jeudi début d'après-midi pour être certains qu'ils sortiront vivants de la fourrière.
Le 2 est certainement un sociable mais il souffre. Il est castré donc pour lui il n'y aura pas les frais de cstration seulement des soins. 
Le 4 est un bon gros noiraud qui ressemble beaucoup à ceux qui sont sortis précédemment.
La 3 est une jolie minette complètement qui vit dans la terreur. Donnons-lui la chance de nous révéler sa vraie nature.
Le petit rouquin n°5 est-il finalement le chat échappé de fourrière il y a quelques semaines ? Il ne passera pas la semaine si on ne le sort pas.
*
ALORS MOBILISONS- NOUS CAR C 'EST TOUS ENSEMBLE QUE NOUS POUVONS REALISER DES MIRACLES !*

----------


## Lady92

> Si besoin de moi en FA après quarantaine, je peux en prendre 1.


Merci!  Tu as deja retourne le formulaire FA, n est ce pas?

----------


## SarahC

> Merci!  Tu as deja retourne le formulaire FA, n est ce pas?


Oui

----------


## SarahC

> Titre changé et demande de mails de masse demandé à l'instant.


12h plus tard, je la redemande.....

Bon ben pour le moment, rien, si avant midi il n'y a rien ds vos boites, je pense que vous pouvez refaire un rapport.

----------


## banzai

question : celle qui proposait fa dans pièce isolé dans 94 pourrait prendre le roux et blanc de flokello que j'ai qui est vacciné et qui aurait besoin de se dégourdir les pattes
et je pourrais prendre le petit 5 ,pas trop sur PC me joindre par tel si c'est fesable

----------


## lynt

C'est une des seules propositions de FA longue durée qu'on ait, il ne faudrait pas que ça bloque sa proposition (en plus pauvre rouquin trimballé d'un coin à un autre, autant qu'il parte directement chez sa FA longue durée plutôt que de faire une étape de plus).
Le petit 5 a une solution normalement, il manquait juste son covoit et a priori sa sortie se fait aujourd'hui direction le véto du 93.




> Lynt, pour les dons voici le bon récap. J'ai ajouté 20 hier à mon don soit 80
> *
> RECAP DES DONS 
> 
> 20 (minichina) pour le n°4* *sans reçu 
> 50 (Ibis) avec reçu*
> *80 (TROCA) dont 20  pour le 2 avec reçu*
> *20 ( choupinette 76 ) sans reçu
> 10 ( odycee ) sans reçu
> ...


Oops désolée TROCA  ::  Déjà qu'il n'y en a pas beaucoup pour tous ces chats malades, si en plus j'en rogne au passage...

----------


## TROCA

*Il faut plus de donateurs* (de nouveaux donateurs) car il y aura des soins à prévoir pour les 2 et 5 .
*Alors un petit geste SVP pour SAUVER UNE VIE.*
Babe78 qui se propose pour sortir des chats délivre des reçus fiscaux. Alors aidez-la à sauver des chats  de la liste.

----------


## lynt

Pff RIP tite puce...

----------


## lynt

Tu sais si le 21 est le même que le 5 alors ? Ou autre urgence ?

----------


## lynt

Je rappelle que lilly1982 sort la minette n°1 de l'endroit 1 demain, elle pourrait en sortir d'autres... Donc c'est le moment de trouver des solutions pour les minous 2, 3 et 4 qui sont des anciens donc en urgence. Proposez ce que vous pouvez !  ::

----------


## pistache69

je ne peux faire mieux et j'enrage de ne pas pouvoir en sortir au moins un, mais j'aimerais tellement qu'ils sortent et s'en sortent... je fais donc ce que je peux :
don de 20 € par chat pour ceux que je crois être les plus anciens, soit les n° 2, 3 et 4 - sans reçu

----------


## lynt

On recherche toujours :

- deux FA de quarantaine (ou une pouvant prendre deux chats du même endroit) mobiles pour aller chez le véto (de l'association qui se propose) dans le 94 ;
- des FA de transit ou quarantaine en RP pour La Patte de l'Espoir (Babe78) ;
- d'autres FA de quarantaine, d'autres FA longue durée pour sortir un max de chats.


Merci pistache69 !  :: 

*RECAP DES DONS 

20 (minichina) pour le n°4 sans reçu 
50 (Ibis) avec reçu
80 (TROCA) dont 20 pour le 2 avec reçu
20 (choupinette 76) sans reçu
10 (odycee) sans reçu
60 (pistache69) 20 pour chacun des chats 2, 3 et 4 - sans reçu

TOTAL = 240 euros

QUI SUIT ? *

----------


## Lilly1982

*Edit pour alléger*

----------


## Callie92

Je peux co-transporter en transports (zones 1 à 3 max) sur RP samedi .

----------


## Lilly1982

> Je peux co-transporter en transports (zones 1 à 3 max) sur RP samedi .


Je t'envoie le lien doodle en MP

----------


## Callie92

ok, je te remercie.
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## lynt

*PROPOSITIONS FA

- odycee : FA de quarantaine (40) ou de transit entre deux co voit jusqu'au 19/02 car après part en déplacement. Peut aller chercher 
minou jusqu'à Bordeaux ou Pau, pas d'assoc
- heloiseh : FA longue durée(94) pour un chat ayant déjà fait sa quarantaine et vacciné primo + rappel 
- Cymodocée : FA longue durée (94) quarantaine peut-être possible (à voir)
- Ibis : FA longue durée (94) pour un chat ayant déjà fait sa quarantaine*

----------


## lynt

:: *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS !* *
(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)

 A RESERVER AVANT JEUDI 9 FEVRIER!! 

ENDROIT N°1:


2) Mâle castré brun tabby 8 ans (à confirmer) sociable 

 Urgence potentielle car il a des ulcères linguaux. 
Il ne peux manger que de la pâtée pour le moment mais pendant encore combien de temps ?
On appréciera au moins cela dans ce type de fourrières-là, ils ont des pâtés qd ne mangent plus de croquettes. Ca ne se fait pas partout! 
De grâce, là encore, il est sociable! La photo peut tromper, mais imaginez vous enfermé av une rage de dents, par exemple!




3) Femelle tricolore 1 an un peu craintive

 Supporte mal l'enfermement 

Elle crachouille. Elle était au même niveau que la 1 l'est ce jour. 
A sortir rapidement, car moins ils supportent, mais ils ont de délai! 



4) Chat noir, 2 ans, timidou

A peur d'être là-bas, enfermé, ne crache pas.
Son regard n'est pas du tout austère, il se demande ce qu'il fait là, et on le comprend!





** A RESERVER AVANT VENDREDI 10 FEVRIER!! 

**
ENDROIT N°2

**
7) Mâle siam bleu point âge ? craintif
*** *Coryza* ***


8) Femelle brun tabby 4 mois craintive
*** *Coryza*** 
* 9) Mâle brun tabby et blanc 4 mois craintif
*** *Coryza***
* 8 et 9 sont potentiellement ensemble. A cet âge-là, et dans ce contexte, un coryza peut leur être fatal!


10) Femelle roux tabby 1 ans sociable
 Coryza / Dysorexie (ne s'alimente presque pas!) 


11) Femelle tricolore 2 ans timidou mais sociable
*** *Coryza****


12) Femelle écaille de tortue 1 an timidou mais sociable
** Coryza / Dysorexie (ne s'alimente presque pas!) * 
* 

13) Mâle roux tabby et blanc 1 an sociable
*** *Coryza****
14) Femelle tricolore 1 an sociable
*** *Coryza****
13 et 14 sont ensemble


15) Mâle roux tabby 5 mois timidou mais sociable
*** *Coryza****
16) Mâle noir et blanc 8 mois timidou mais sociable
*** *Coryza***
* 15 et 16 sont ensemble! A cet âge-là, et dans ce contexte, un coryza peut leur être fatal!
**

17) Mâle noir et blanc 1 an sociable
*** *Coryza****


18) Femelle crème tabby et blanc 6 mois timidou mais sociable
*** *Coryza****
** A cet âge-là, et dans ce contexte, un coryza peut lui être fatal!*
* 

19) Femelle tricolore 10 mois timidou mais sociable
*** *Coryza****
20) Femelle écaille de tortue 10 mois sociable
*** *Coryza****
** 19 et 20 sont ensemble*

*A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI POUR 2, 3 ET 4,  ET VENDREDI 10 POUR LES AUTRES CHATS DE LA LISTE!* **

----------


## SarahC

> question : celle qui proposait fa dans pièce isolé dans 94 pourrait prendre le roux et blanc de flokello que j'ai qui est vacciné et qui aurait besoin de se dégourdir les pattes
> et je pourrais prendre le petit 5 ,pas trop sur PC me joindre par tel si c'est fesable


Oui, si la pièce est chauffée, si Flokelo est ok, etc, etc. A voir av elle directement. Et la FA potentielle. 
Je ne m'occupe plus de rien en 2012 qd on peut le faire autrement que par moi.

----------


## SarahC

> aucune idée pour faire le rapprochement, il me faudrait la liste rescue avec les registres.
> mais pour moi, sur les listes de la fourrière, y a qu'un mâle de 7 mois roux sous perf


Tu les as par mail directement par la fourrière.

----------


## SarahC

Lynt, je viens de vérifier ces fichus listes, le "bleu point" je ne sais pas qui a mis ça, c'est un *SIAM BLUE POINT*, bleu point, non, on ne traduit pas tout et n'importe quoi.
Merci d'éditer la liste dans ce sens.

----------


## SarahC

> j'ai pas mal de covoit à trouver mais cela me permettrait de sortir plusieurs chats avec fa longue durée
> 
> par contre, si fa de transit sur paris ou fa de quarantaine, ce serait super, cela permettrait d'aider plus vite


A inclure ds le récap, merci.

----------


## heloiseh

> Oui, si la pièce est chauffée, si Flokelo est ok, etc, etc. A voir av elle directement. Et la FA potentielle. 
> Je ne m'occupe plus de rien en 2012 qd on peut le faire autrement que par moi.


oui oui la pièce est chauffée. j'ai renvoyé2 formulaires de FA mais je ne sais pas si il s'agit de votre asso ou pas (je suis un peu perdue là... :: )

----------


## lynt

On a ton formulaire, pas de souci heloiseh, et on transmet aux associations avec qui ça pourrait coller  :Smile: .

----------


## SarahC

Merci de me passer les infos dans ce sens car pour toute nouvelle assoc j'aimerais avoir un contact avec l'assoc, AVANT, car je le rappelle "mes" SOS ne sont pas un vivier de FA pour qui en manque. 
Mais bien des solutions d'accueil courtes ou longues, pour ces SOS là en priorité absolue. 
Donc si nouvelles assoc, je me charge de transmettre les formulaires FA, le mail SOSchatsnac2012@gmail.com les recensant au préalable.
Et nouvelle assoc ou pas d'ailleurs, ma foi, le vivier à FA ne s'appelle pas SOS SarahC, comme cela s'est vu ces derniers mois. 
Merci.

----------


## SarahC

Je me déconnecte, je repasse plus tard. 
Des FA de quarantaines manquent cruellement, et je rappelle aussi qu'il faut des personnes véhiculées pour les sortir!
Merci à vous!

----------


## lynt

> Merci de me passer les infos dans ce sens car pour toute nouvelle assoc j'aimerais avoir un contact avec l'assoc, AVANT, car je le rappelle "mes" SOS ne sont pas un vivier de FA pour qui en manque. 
> Mais bien des solutions d'accueil courtes ou longues, pour ces SOS là en priorité absolue. 
> Donc si nouvelles assoc, je me charge de transmettre les formulaires FA, le mail SOSchatsnac2012@gmail.com les recensant au préalable.
> Et nouvelle assoc ou pas d'ailleurs, ma foi, le vivier à FA ne s'appelle pas SOS SarahC, comme cela s'est vu ces derniers mois. 
> Merci.


Pas de "nouvelle" assoc, que du connu.

----------


## SarahC

*Ben connues ou pas, les formulaires FA se passeront en me les demandant.*
*Je ne suis pas un marché à la chair fraiche, ni un substitut pour assocs sans FA.
Merci aussi aux FA qui auraient été contactées par MP, sans que je n'en ait été avertie, de me faire signe.
Ces SOS là, ça fait 3 ans que je les gère, 3 ans que c'est le bordel.
Les FA qui se proposent ici, sont à priori présentes pr des SOS d'ici, si ça colle av une assoc, pas pour autre chose, du moins, pas là, pr au moins, pitié, qq jours!
Il faut comprendre que c'est déjà assez difficile de gérer les SOS, si en plus on ne peut plus compter sur personne, ce serait une absurdité!

*

----------


## SarahC

:: *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS !* *
(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)

 A RESERVER AVANT JEUDI 9 FEVRIER!! 

ENDROIT N°1:


2) Mâle castré brun tabby 8 ans (à confirmer) sociable 

 Urgence potentielle car il a des ulcères linguaux. 
Il ne peux manger que de la pâtée pour le moment mais pendant encore combien de temps ?
On appréciera au moins cela dans ce type de fourrières-là, ils ont des pâtés qd ne mangent plus de croquettes. Ca ne se fait pas partout! 
De grâce, là encore, il est sociable! La photo peut tromper, mais imaginez vous enfermé av une rage de dents, par exemple!




3) Femelle tricolore 1 an un peu craintive

 Supporte mal l'enfermement 

Elle crachouille. Elle était au même niveau que la 1 l'est ce jour. 
A sortir rapidement, car moins ils supportent, mais ils ont de délai! 



4) Chat noir, 2 ans, timidou

A peur d'être là-bas, enfermé, ne crache pas.
Son regard n'est pas du tout austère, il se demande ce qu'il fait là, et on le comprend!





** A RESERVER AVANT VENDREDI 10 FEVRIER!! 

**
ENDROIT N°2


7) Mâle Siam, Blue Point, adulte, craintif
* *Coryza* ***


8) Femelle brun tabby 4 mois craintive
*** *Coryza*** 
* 9) Mâle brun tabby et blanc 4 mois craintif
*** *Coryza***
* 8 et 9 sont potentiellement ensemble. A cet âge-là, et dans ce contexte, un coryza peut leur être fatal!


10) Femelle roux tabby 1 ans sociable
 Coryza / Dysorexie (ne s'alimente presque pas!) 


11) Femelle tricolore 2 ans timidou mais sociable
*** *Coryza****


12) Femelle écaille de tortue 1 an timidou mais sociable
** Coryza / Dysorexie (ne s'alimente presque pas!) * 
* 

13) Mâle roux tabby et blanc 1 an sociable
*** *Coryza****
14) Femelle tricolore 1 an sociable
*** *Coryza****
13 et 14 sont ensemble


15) Mâle roux tabby 5 mois timidou mais sociable
*** *Coryza****
16) Mâle noir et blanc 8 mois timidou mais sociable
*** *Coryza***
* 15 et 16 sont ensemble! A cet âge-là, et dans ce contexte, un coryza peut leur être fatal!
**

17) Mâle noir et blanc 1 an sociable
*** *Coryza****


18) Femelle crème tabby et blanc 6 mois timidou mais sociable
*** *Coryza****
** A cet âge-là, et dans ce contexte, un coryza peut lui être fatal!*
* 

19) Femelle tricolore 10 mois timidou mais sociable
*** *Coryza****
20) Femelle écaille de tortue 10 mois sociable
*** *Coryza****
 19 et 20 sont ensemble*

*A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI POUR 2, 3 ET 4,  ET VENDREDI 10 POUR LES AUTRES CHATS DE LA LISTE!* **

----------


## Numaaa

> On recherche toujours :
> - une FA de quarantaine d'un bon mois (le temps de soigner le coryza et de faire le rappel de vaccin) pour le n°18 qui serait sorti par AUXILIO (Numaaa) ;


Grande nouvelle mon chat sauvage de salle de bain est devenu un chat sauvage de dressing.
La salle de bain étant officiellement libérée, je pourrais me charger de la quarantaine de la numéro 18, et bien sur de la FA longue durée sous Auxilio.

 :Smile:

----------


## SarahC

On en est là ou j'oublie des dons en route?

*
RECAP DES DONS 

20 (minichina) pour le n°4* *sans reçu 
50 (Ibis) avec reçu*
*80 (TROCA) dont 20  pour le 2 avec reçu*
*20 ( choupinette 76 ) sans reçu
10 ( odycee ) sans reçu

**TOTAL = 180 euros*

----------


## SarahC

Ensuite, avant de vraiment me déconnecter....

On a bien sorti le chat numéro 1 via une assoc d'ici?
Laquelle? Même question pr le 5, pr répartition des dons futures...

----------


## SarahC

> Grande nouvelle mon chat sauvage de salle de bain est devenu un chat sauvage de dressing.
> La salle de bain étant officiellement libérée, je pourrais me charger de la quarantaine de la numéro 18, et bien sur de la FA longue durée sous Auxilio.


Parfait, on te contacte dans la soirée pr t'expliquer la suite.
Besoin d'un co voit ce WE? Tu es dispo vendredi, samedi, mobile jusqu'à où?

----------


## chatperlipopette

La n°1 l'écaille est sortante sous mon assoc. 

Je te mets le nouveau récap des dons

----------


## chatperlipopette

*RECAP DES DONS 

20€ (minichina) pour le n°4* *sans** reçu 
50€ (Ibis) avec reçu
**80€ (TROCA) dont 20€ pour le 2 avec reçu
**20€ (choupinette 76)* *sans reçu
10€ (odycee)** sans reçu
60€ (pistache69) 20€ pour chacun des chats 2, 3 et 4 - sans reçu*

*TOTAL = 240 euros

QUI SUIT ? *

----------


## terreur69

Alors je peux prendre sous mon asso, les 15 et 16 ou 19 et 20... Les quarantaines se font toutes chez moi en box de convalo ...

Merci de me tenir au courant ...

Par contre il faut un co voit sur Lyon.

----------


## Numaaa

Dispo vendredi et samedi. 

Aurait besoin d'un co-voit, au moins pour une partie du trajet.
Je suis toujours dans le 78, soit l'ouest de l'ouest de la RP. Je peux avancer vers le centre de la RP environ (si je peux éviter de traverser Paris, c'est mieux)

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Alors je peux prendre sous mon asso, les 15 et 16 ou 19 et 20... Les quarantaines se font toutes chez moi en box de convalo ...
> 
> Merci de me tenir au courant ...
> 
> Par contre il faut un co voit sur Lyon.



On a les statuts de l'assoc ?

----------


## partenaire77

Le chaton roux N°5 est chez le véto, et je rectifie le caractère, il est très sociable d'après la personne qui l'a manipulé et lui a retiré son cathéter bouché.
Il ne mange toujours pas.
Je n'ai pas pu faire de photo (batterie en panne).
A voir avec flokelo, pour l'association qui le prendra en charge.

----------


## terreur69

Normalement oui, mais je peux les renvoyer ... A quelle adresse mail ?

----------


## TROCA

Les choses n'avancent guère pour nos 3 anciens les 2, 3 et 4. Le délai pour eux c'est dans 24h . Alors s'ils suscitent en vous le moindre intérêt c'est le moment de le manifester car demain pour eux le parcours risque de s'arrêter. Le 2 souffre depuis des semaines pauvre petit père. Il aurait besoin de sortir pour avoir des soins appropriés dans une ambiance plus sereine. Les 2 autres ne sont pas malades ou plutôt si de terreur et de désespoir. *ALORS ON  N' ATTEND PAS DEMAIN POUR LEUR TENDRE LA MAIN  !*

Pour le siam est-ce que diffusé auprès des sites dédiés aux siamois ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

:: *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS !* *
(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)

 A RESERVER AVANT JEUDI 9 FEVRIER!! 

ENDROIT N°1:


2) Mâle castré brun tabby 8 ans (à confirmer) sociable 

 Urgence potentielle car il a des ulcères linguaux. 
Il ne peux manger que de la pâtée pour le moment mais pendant encore combien de temps ?
On appréciera au moins cela dans ce type de fourrières-là, ils ont des pâtés qd ne mangent plus de croquettes. Ca ne se fait pas partout! 
De grâce, là encore, il est sociable! La photo peut tromper, mais imaginez vous enfermé av une rage de dents, par exemple!




3) Femelle tricolore 1 an un peu craintive

 Supporte mal l'enfermement 

Elle crachouille. Elle était au même niveau que la 1 l'est ce jour. 
A sortir rapidement, car moins ils supportent, mais ils ont de délai! 



4) Chat noir, 2 ans, timidou

A peur d'être là-bas, enfermé, ne crache pas.
Son regard n'est pas du tout austère, il se demande ce qu'il fait là, et on le comprend!





** A RESERVER AVANT VENDREDI 10 FEVRIER!! 

**
ENDROIT N°2

**
7) Mâle siam blue point âge ? craintif
*** *Coryza* ***


8) Femelle brun tabby 4 mois craintive
*** *Coryza*** 
*9) Mâle brun tabby et blanc 4 mois craintif
*** *Coryza***
*8 et 9 sont potentiellement ensemble. A cet âge-là, et dans ce contexte, un coryza peut leur être fatal!


10) Femelle roux tabby 1 ans sociable
 Coryza / Dysorexie (ne s'alimente presque pas!) 


11) Femelle 1 an écaille de tortue un peu flippée

*** *Coryza/Dysorexie* 
*

12) Mâle roux tabby et blanc 1 an sociable
*** *Coryza****
13) Femelle tricolore 1 an sociable
*** *Coryza****
12 et 13 sont ensemble


14) Mâle roux tabby 5 mois timidou mais sociable
*** *Coryza****
15) Mâle noir et blanc 8 mois timidou mais sociable
*** *Coryza***
*14 et 15 sont ensemble! A cet âge-là, et dans ce contexte, un coryza peut leur être fatal!
**

16) Mâle noir et blanc 1 an sociable ++
*** *Coryza****


17) Femelle crème tabby et blanc 6 mois timidou mais sociable
*** *Coryza****
**A cet âge-là, et dans ce contexte, un coryza peut lui être fatal!*
*

18) Femelle tricolore 10 mois timidou mais sociable
*** *Coryza****
19) Mâle 7 mois Tabby roux timidou mais sociable EST NOTE EN URGENCE 
*** *Coryza** + Anorexie mis sous perf 
**18 et 19 sont ensemble*

*A RESERVER POUR JEUDI 9/02 POUR L'ENDROIT 1 ET VENDREDI 10/02 POUR L'ENDROIT 2* **

----------


## chatperlipopette

*Merci de prendre en compte uniquement la liste citée dessus, rectification faite suite à la nouvelle mise à jour .

Merci de regarder à nouveau les numéros car décalage de toute la liste ex : la 18 que Nunaaa veut sortir est la 17 maintenant.*

----------


## Numaaa

La 18 est devenue la 17??

*17) Femelle crème tabby et blanc 6 mois timidou mais sociable
*** *Coryza***

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Normalement oui, mais je peux les renvoyer ... A quelle adresse mail ?


soschatsnac2012@gmail.com

----------


## lynt

Tu es sûre de toi ? Flokelo a dit tout à l'heure pas d'autre chat roux de 7 mois sur les listes (le 19).

----------


## chatperlipopette

> La 18 est devenue la 17??
> 
> *17) Femelle crème tabby et blanc 6 mois timidou mais sociable
> *** *Coryza***


EXACT je regarde les changements qui ont été fait. Soit un chat de la liste d'avant a été sorti soit un chat fantôme soit une erreur tout simplement. Je me penche dessus.

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Tu es sûre de toi ? Flokelo a dit tout à l'heure pas d'autre chat roux de 7 mois sur les listes (le 19).


C'est les mises à jour que j'ai reçu à 10h20 ce matin 

Oui un chat roux de 7 mois y'en a qu'1 c'est le 19 en urgence.

----------


## lynt

*11) Femelle tricolore 2 ans timidou mais sociable
 Coryza

19) Femelle tricolore 10 mois timidou mais sociable
 Coryza
20) Femelle écaille de tortue 10 mois sociable
 Coryza
19 et 20 sont ensemble

*Ton dernier chat est le petit 21 de ce matin, il n'est pas avec la 18 (ex-19) ou alors ils les ont réunis pour gagner un box ? Il semble que sa compagne (ex-20) ne soit plus sur la liste (de même que l'ex 11).

----------


## chatperlipopette

La 11 trico de 2 ans n'est plus sur les listes
La 20 écaille de 10 mois n'est plus sur la liste

S'est rajouté le tabby roux 7 mois sous perf numéro 19.

DONC OUI LA LISTE EST MAINTENANT A JOUR.

----------


## chatperlipopette

La bonne liste est celle ci





> *diffusion autorisée partout, sur sites de protection animale,** & interdite sur facebook, twitter & sites gratuits !* *
> (merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)
> 
>  a reserver avant jeudi 9 fevrier!! 
> 
> endroit n°1:
> 
> 
> 2) mâle castré brun tabby 8 ans (à confirmer) sociable 
> ...

----------


## TROCA

Pour les 2 minettes disparues des listes en connait-on la raison ? *J'espère qu'elles ont été réservées par d'autres structures sinon IL Y URGENCE A SE BOUGER CAR D'AUTRES SUIVRONT.*
Toujours rien pour nos 3 anciens qui continuent à attendre dans la souffrance pour le 2 et dans le désespoir et la peur pour tous.
Personne n'aura donc pitié d'eux ? Ce sont surement les mêmes que ceux qui sont sortis précédemment et qui nous ont offert ces si beaux regards de reconnaissance. 
*ALORS PAR PITIE NE LES ABANDONNEZ PAS*

----------


## Numaaa

> La 11 trico de 2 ans n'est plus sur les listes
> La 20 écaille de 10 mois n'est plus sur la liste
> 
> S'est rajouté le tabby roux 7 mois sous perf numéro 19.
> 
> DONC OUI LA LISTE EST MAINTENANT A JOUR.


Que de disparitions...
Bref, peu importe son numéro, nous reservons la 17 Femelle tabby cream 6 mois  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Non je ne sais pas ce que sont devenues ces pépettes  ::

----------


## pistache69

Je sais ils sont tous a sauver, tous malades
mais
le n°2 est un ancien et il doit terriblement souffrir avec ses ulceres dans la bouche !!!!!

Help !!!!!!!!!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Moi je suis complète au niveau des adultes, la n°1 était la dernière que je pouvais prendre. Il va falloir attendre des adoptions pour qu'ils puissent me libérer des places pour pouvoir prendre à nouveau des grands.  ::

----------


## TROCA

*LE DELAI C' EST DEMAIN POUR LES 3 ANCIENS ALORS DES ASSOCIATIONS POUR LES SORTIR SVP ET PLUS DE DONS POUR AIDER CES ASSOCIATIONS A LES SAUVER*.
Vous qui lisez mais ne pouvez pas accueillir un de ces minous, faites un don même minime . Les associations courageuses qui font ces sauvetages fourrière ont besoin de nouveaux donateurs alors aidez-les.

----------


## Lilly1982

> *LE DELAI C' EST DEMAIN POUR LES 3 ANCIENS ALORS DES ASSOCIATIONS POUR LES SORTIR SVP ET PLUS DE DONS POUR AIDER CES ASSOCIATIONS A LES SAUVER*.
> Vous qui lisez mais ne pouvez pas accueillir un de ces minous, faites un don même minime . Les associations courageuses qui font ces sauvetages fourrière ont besoin de nouveaux donateurs alors aidez-les.


Je fais la sortie de demain, et j'ai la place dans la voiture et les caisses pour tous les emmener.  ::

----------


## Callie92

> Dispo vendredi et samedi. 
> 
> Aurait besoin d'un co-voit, au moins pour une partie du trajet.
> Je suis toujours dans le 78, soit l'ouest de l'ouest de la RP. Je peux avancer vers le centre de la RP environ (si je peux éviter de traverser Paris, c'est mieux)


Comme noté sur le récap co-voit, suis disponible samedi pour transporter en commun, si ça peut arranger.
Je peux donc ''traverser'' Paris pour te l'amener, si on me l'amène - récupère sur zones navigo 1 à 3.

----------


## babe78

Numma, est-tu en voiture ou en transport ? un arrêt à plaisir est-il possible ? car d'autres loulous de la même fourrière vont devoir rejoindre une fa sur plaisir qui n'est pas véhiculée

----------


## SarahC

_Je reprends ma liste de départ, croisée à l'instant avec celle reçue ce matin.
Je ne réattribue pas de numéros des chats morts à de nouveaux chats pour éviter la confusion.
Je vous renvoie le tableau sous peu.
La seule inconnue, et je ne peux y répondre, est toujours la même, le roux indiqué comme 5 ce matin encore est-il le 21?
Flokelo, peux tu me donner son numéro de réservation afin qu'on s'en sorte, car là, ce matin il sortait, s'il était le 5 ou 21, or après départ de Partenaire77, il était tjs sur les listes ......

Donc confusion, et urgent de savoir, car il est en danger de mort, et ce n'est pas la piqure qui le tuera, mais la maladie!_

*Donc, je reprends avec les anciens numéros:* 
*1 est réservée.
6, 11 et 20 ne sont plus là. 
*

 :: *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS !* *
(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)

 A RESERVER AVANT JEUDI 9 FEVRIER!! 

ENDROIT N°1:

*_1 est réservée. 

_*2) Mâle castré brun tabby 8 ans (à confirmer) sociable 

 Urgence potentielle car il a des ulcères linguaux. 
Il ne peux manger que de la pâtée pour le moment mais pendant encore combien de temps ?
On appréciera au moins cela dans ce type de fourrières-là, ils ont des pâtés qd ne mangent plus de croquettes. Ca ne se fait pas partout! 
De grâce, là encore, il est sociable! La photo peut tromper, mais imaginez vous enfermé av une rage de dents, par exemple!




3) Femelle tricolore 1 an un peu craintive

 Supporte mal l'enfermement 

Elle crachouille. Elle était au même niveau que la 1 l'est ce jour. 
A sortir rapidement, car moins ils supportent, mais ils ont de délai! 



4) Chat noir, 2 ans, timidou

A peur d'être là-bas, enfermé, ne crache pas.
Son regard n'est pas du tout austère, il se demande ce qu'il fait là, et on le comprend!





** A RESERVER AVANT VENDREDI 10 FEVRIER!! 

**
ENDROIT N°2

*_5 est le BB roux sorti ce matin, j'attends de savoir si oui ou non il correspond au 21 de ce matin, car au départ, pour ce BB, nous n'avions PAS de registre, d'où confusion possible.

6 n'est plus là...._ *

7) Mâle Siam, Blue Point, adulte, craintif
* *Coryza* ***

8) Femelle brun tabby 4 mois craintive
*** *Coryza*** 
* 9) Mâle brun tabby et blanc 4 mois craintif
*** *Coryza***
* 8 et 9 sont potentiellement ensemble. A cet âge-là, et dans ce contexte, un coryza peut leur être fatal!


10) Femelle roux tabby 1 ans sociable
 Coryza / Dysorexie (ne s'alimente presque pas!) 

*_11 n'est plus là non plus...._ *

12) Femelle écaille de tortue 1 an timidou mais sociable
** Coryza / Dysorexie (ne s'alimente presque pas!) * 
* 

13) Mâle roux tabby et blanc 1 an sociable
*** *Coryza****
14) Femelle tricolore 1 an sociable
*** *Coryza****
13 et 14 sont ensemble


15) Mâle roux tabby 5 mois timidou mais sociable
*** *Coryza****
16) Mâle noir et blanc 8 mois timidou mais sociable
*** *Coryza***
* 15 et 16 sont ensemble! A cet âge-là, et dans ce contexte, un coryza peut leur être fatal!
**

17) Mâle noir et blanc 1 an sociable
*** *Coryza****


18) Femelle crème tabby et blanc 6 mois timidou mais sociable
*** *Coryza****
** A cet âge-là, et dans ce contexte, un coryza peut lui être fatal!*
* 

19) Femelle tricolore 10 mois timidou mais sociable
*** *Coryza****
21) Mâle roux tabby 7 mois sociable
 GROSSE URGENCE! Coryza / anorexie / sous perf 
19 et 21 sont ensemble
**
*_
20 n'est plus là....
_*
* :: _ Et LA OU PERSONNE NE COMPREND RIEN, ET C'EST NORMAL, C'EST QUE TANT QUE NOUS NE SAURONS PAS QUEL EST LE NUMERO DE REGISTRE DU SUPPOSE 5 SORTI CE MATIN, NOUS NE SAURONS PAS SI CELUI-CI CORRESPOND AU PETIT 21! ET LA BLAGUE DU JOUR EST QUE DANS LE PREMIER DESCRIPTIF ILS N'ONT JAMAIS INDIQUE QUE LE PETIT ROUX AVAIT UNE COPINE 19!
ILS AVAIENT EN REVANCHE INDIQUE QUE 19 ET 20 ETAIENT ENSEMBLE, CE QUI EST PLAUSIBLE, MAIS C'EST DONC MAINTENANT QUE NOUS DECOUVRONS UN CHATON QUI EST PILE CELUI DECRIT PAR LE DESCRIPTIF 21. Et donc, sans confirmation, je remets les dernières infos à jour, à savoir que le 19 ET le 21 de ce matin sont ENSEMBLE et que le 21, tant que je n'ai pas la confirmation que sorti ce matin, est toujours, donc, en grand danger..._  :: 

_Toutes mes excuses aux personnes qui ont essayé de se casser le dos à comprendre, entre le tableau 1, et le 2, j'ai pointé un truc, et j'attends des infos sur ce roux, afin que l'on sache si en gros, le 5 et le 21 & étaient bien 2 chatons distincts, et je rappelle que le 2ème doute vient du 19 et 20 ensemble, alors que là, ils nous recrachent un 19 et 21 ensemble! 

_

*A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI POUR 2, 3 ET 4,  ET VENDREDI 10 POUR LES AUTRES CHATS DE LA LISTE!* **

----------


## TROCA

> Alors je peux prendre sous mon asso, les 15 et 16 ou 19 et 20... Les quarantaines se font toutes chez moi en box de convalo ...
> 
> .


Qu'en est-il de la proposition de Terreur69 à modifier en ce qui concerne la 20 qui n'est plus sur les listes ? Valable pour un autre ?

----------


## sydney21

Le 5 sorti ce matin a-t-il une FA et une asso ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Message de Lexiekiwi : Peux faire un transit pour ce week end. Elle a en sa possession 4 caisses + 4 sacs ikéa.

----------


## SarahC

Je RE quitte le net av RE ma rage de dents, sauf que là je travaille.

Dc on a bien la 18 pr Numaaa? On est d'accord?

Pr le reste, je n'ai RIEN lu du tout, on verra ce soir, si je suis en état, sinon, vous le faites très bien sans moi! MERCI!

----------


## lynt

Oui 18 pour Numaaa je confirme.

----------


## Numaaa

> Je RE quitte le net av RE ma rage de dents, sauf que là je travaille.
> 
> Dc on a bien la 18 pr Numaaa? On est d'accord?
> 
> Pr le reste, je n'ai RIEN lu du tout, on verra ce soir, si je suis en état, sinon, vous le faites très bien sans moi! MERCI!


On est d accord pour la 18.

Sinn je suis véhiculée, si je récupère ma 18 qq part ( centre/ ouest de la rp de préférence) je peux faire un crochet par plaisir sans soucis. Reste à voir cb de chats, pour voir si jai assez de cages...

Une fois que les co voit commencerons à prendre forme, qq un pourra me dire quel est l arrêt le plus à l ouest? Ensuite, on callera éventuellement le rappatriment des loulou de babe78 sur plaisir.

Si besoin, je donne mon portable en MP

----------


## lynt

Qui aura pitié du chat °2, encore un pauvre nounours abandonné comme une vieille chaussette pour ne pas l'emmener chez le véto ! C'est votre chat c'est le mien... Ne continuez pas à le laisser souffrir dans sa cage, il peut sortir demain avec sa copine n°1 et avec 3 et 4 également. Je suis bien certaine qu'il sera le premier à dégager pour son bien, parce qu'il souffrait. Quelqu'un pour accueillir ce petit pépère ?  ::

----------


## Lady92

Il y a des bb, de jeunes adultes, 1 male de 8 ans deja castre... Des roux, des ecailles, des trico... Quelque soit l age et la couleur, ils ne meritent pas de mourir...
AIDEZ LES... VOUS ETES LEUR DERNIERE CHANCE

----------


## Lady92

J ajoute 15 (j espere avour le bon recap et ne pas bousiller la mise en page avec mon tel)

*RECAP DES DONS 

20 (minichina) pour le n°4* *sans** reçu 
50 (Ibis) avec reçu
**80 (TROCA) dont 20 pour le 2 avec reçu
**20 (choupinette 76)* *sans reçu
10 (odycee)** sans reçu
15 (lady92) avec recu si possible
60 (pistache69) 20 pour chacun des chats 2, 3 et 4 - sans reçu*

*TOTAL = 255 euros

QUI SUIT ? *

----------


## chatperlipopette

C'est bon Lady92 merci pour eux.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Qui aura pitié du chat °2, encore un pauvre nounours abandonné comme une vieille chaussette pour ne pas l'emmener chez le véto ! C'est votre chat c'est le mien... Ne continuez pas à le laisser souffrir dans sa cage, il peut sortir demain avec sa copine n°1 et avec 3 et 4 également. Je suis bien certaine qu'il sera le premier à dégager pour son bien, parce qu'il souffrait. Quelqu'un pour accueillir ce petit pépère ?


PERSONNE POUR CE CHAT N°2? IL POURRAIT SORTIR DEMAIN , ON A LE COVOITURAGE SORTIE FOURRIÈRE
C'EST UN ANCIEN DE LA LISTE, IL SOUFFRE, IL EST SOCIABLE ET DÉJÀ CASTRE
IL FAUT ATTENDRE QU ON LE RETROUVE AGONISANT ET MORT DANS SON BOX POUR RÉAGIR?
 ::

----------


## Fée des chats

SVP il faut des dons pour les associations!! ce qui leur permettra peut-être de réserver des chats malades, si vous ne pouvez pas en prendre en FA et que vous souhaitez aider autrement, peut-être que vous pourriez faire un don, 
Qui peut faire un don? ils vont mourir bon sang, faut réagir!!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je veux bien chapeauter le n°2 mais il me faut une FA de quarantaine expérimentée niveau soin même si nous pensons qu'il sera hospitalisé dès sa sortie dans le 93.

Y'A T' IL QUELQU4UN POUR LUI ????

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Une photo de la sortie du N° 5
Encore une pauvre misère qui n attendait que la mort en fourrière

----------


## fufu36

Et ce petit n5 est chez le véto? son état est vraiment catastrophique ?

----------


## lynt

Le 2 a une piste voire deux. Le petit 3 par contre n'a rien du tout...

Merci flokelo pour les nouvelles plutôt bonnes finalement vu qu'on s'attendait au pire, câlin au petiot  :Smile: .

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Je veux bien chapeauter le n°2 mais il me faut une FA de quarantaine expérimentée niveau soin même si nous pensons qu'il sera hospitalisé dès sa sortie dans le 93.
> 
> Y'A T' IL QUELQU4UN POUR LUI ????


*IL POURRAIT SORTIR DEMAIN
PERSONNE POUR LE PRENDRE EN CHARGE POUR QUARANTAINE APRES PASSAGE VETO?
IL POURRAIT REJOINDRE UNE FA LONGUE DUREE DANS LE SUD 
* ::

----------


## Kenji

Je peux faire un virement bancaire e 20 € merci de me donner les coordonnées bancaires par MP SVP.
Peu m'importe pour quel chat, celui qui en a le plus besoin. Je ne peux malheureusement pas en accueillir chez moi, je suis déjà au complet.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Merci Kenji. Pour l instant il ne s agit que de promesses de dons qui seront attribuées selon les urgences aux associations qui aident à sortir ces chats de fourrière. Nous vous contacterons par mp dés que la répartition sera faite et nous vous donnerons à cette occasion les coordonnées de l association retenue. Désirez vous forcement un reçu fiscal?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*RECAP DES DONS 

20 (minichina) pour le n°4* *sans** reçu 
50 (Ibis) avec reçu
**80 (TROCA) dont 20 pour le 2 avec reçu
**20 (choupinette 76)* *sans reçu
10 (odycee)** sans reçu
15 (lady92) avec recu si possible
60 (pistache69) 20 pour chacun des chats 2, 3 et 4 - sans reçu
20E (Kenji)*

*TOTAL = 275 euros

QUI SUIT ? *

----------


## PiaM

*RECAP DES DONS 

20 (minichina) pour le n°4* *sans** reçu 
50 (Ibis) avec reçu
**80 (TROCA) dont 20 pour le 2 avec reçu
**20 (choupinette 76)* *sans reçu
10 (odycee)** sans reçu
15 (lady92) avec recu si possible
60 (pistache69) 20 pour chacun des chats 2, 3 et 4* *- sans reçu
20E (Kenji)
60 (SonjaM hors Rescue) 20 pour chacun des chats 2, 3 et 4 - sans reçu   (contact: PiaM, je trasmettrais)
20 (NadineM hors Rescue) - sans reçu  (contact: PiaM, je transmettrais)


*

*TOTAL = 355 euros

QUI SUIT ? *

----------


## PiaM

*
pauvre rouquin, espérons qu'il reprendra vite des forces !
allez plein de pensées positives pour lui et tous les autres malades de la liste qui doivent sortir au plus vite*

----------


## Lilly1982

> *IL POURRAIT SORTIR DEMAIN
> PERSONNE POUR LE PRENDRE EN CHARGE QUELQUES JOURS APRES PASSAGE VETO?
> S'IL EST TRANSPORTABLE, IL POURRAIT REJOINDRE UNE FA LONGUE DUREE DANS LE SUD EN MILIEU DE SEMAINE PROCHAINE: ON A UN COVOIT SUR
> *


Allez, il manque juste une mini quarantaine pour le numéro 2 et je le sors demain avec sa copine écaille de tortue.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Alors il va mourrir en fourrière ???? Demain il a une chance de sortir il faut juste une FA de quarantaine, j'ai la FALD qui ne peut pas faire de quarantaine de part la conception de son appart......il est sociable et a besoin de soins !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sydney21

> Alors il va mourrir en fourrière ???? Demain il a une chance de sortir il faut juste une FA de quarantaine, j'ai la FALD qui ne peut pas faire de quarantaine de part la conception de son appart......il est sociable et a besoin de soins !!!!!!!!!!!!!


S'il s'agit de quelques jours je peux le garder à sa sortie de chez le véto jusqu'à son départ pour sa FALD

----------


## chatperlipopette

> S'il s'agit de quelques jours je peux le garder à sa sortie de chez le véto jusqu'à son départ pour sa FALD



Sydney21 ce serait pour 15 jours, le temps de sa quarantaine....

----------


## Lilly1982

Le 2 a la FA + 2 assos qui acceptent de le couvrir 
Lui c'est bon on a ce qu'il faut.
la minette tricolore trop jolie et apeuree, mais qui ne le serait pas à sa place, n'a aucune solution et est aussi à delai demain... Ne la laissez pas dans cet enfer alors que ces copains d'infortune s'en vont. 

Niveau matériel, j'ai ce qu'il faut pour la sortir, alors aidez la !!!!

----------


## siam4ever

pour le siamois ns ne pourrons pas aider cette fois ci

----------


## Lady92

> Le 2 a la FA + 2 assos qui acceptent de le couvrir 
> Lui c'est bon on a ce qu'il faut.
> la minette tricolore trop jolie et apeuree, mais qui ne le serait pas à sa place, n'a aucune solution et est aussi à delai demain... Ne la laissez pas dans cet enfer alors que ces copains d'infortune s'en vont. 
> 
> Niveau matériel, j'ai ce qu'il faut pour la sortir, alors aidez la !!!!


Pour la 2 il manque toujours la quarantaine,  non?  (sauf si Sydney confirme que c est ok pour elle)
En plus de la jolie trico, il y a aussi le futur nounours noir qui sauf erreur n a rien!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Pas de confirmation de sydney21 pour le moment donc rien n'est joué.

----------


## Saff

Je ne peux rien faire niveau accueil (mon copain étant légèrement allergique aux poils en tout genre, je ne peux pas me permettre de laisser un minou H24 dans ma chambre). Donc mis à part donner 10 (pour qui en a besoin, je ne préfère pas en désigner) pour éventuellement en motiver d'autres... J'aimerais pouvoir faire plus.

SVP, ne les laissez pas croupir là-dedans... Pour avoir vu l'intérieur d'une fourrière, c'est juste affreux pour eux de se retrouver dans un endroit pareil. Vous êtes leur dernier espoir !

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> alors je peux prendre sous mon asso, les 15 et 16 ou 19 et 20... Les quarantaines se font toutes chez moi en box de convalo ...
> 
> Merci de me tenir au courant ...
> 
> Par contre il faut un co voit sur lyon.


terreur69 merci de me donner votre tel en mp pour vous contacter

----------


## La Rainette

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: On ne les oublie pas svp !!!  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Muriel P

> On ne les oublie pas svp !!!


Up !!! C'est maintenant ou jamais pour ces chats !!!!!!

----------


## TROCA

*On n'oublie pas le noiraud simplement timidou et apeuré. Une piste pour lui aussi SVP. C'est aujourd'hui aussi pour lui.
Il n'est pas malade sauf du stress du à l'enfermement. Allons-nous le laisser parce que noir ? Il resemble aux bons gros mâlous noirs que nous avons sortis précédemment.* 
*
4) Chat noir, 2 ans, timidou A peur d'être là-bas, enfermé, ne crache pas.
Son regard n'est pas du tout austère, il se demande ce qu'il fait là, et on le comprend!
*

----------


## TROCA

*RECAP DES DONS 

20 (minichina) pour le n°4* *sans** reçu 
50 (Ibis) avec reçu
**100 (TROCA) dont 20 pour le 2 et 20 pour les 3 et 4 avec reçu
**20 (choupinette 76)* *sans reçu
10 (odycee)** sans reçu
15 (lady92) avec recu si possible
60 (pistache69) 20 pour chacun des chats 2, 3 et 4* *- sans reçu
20E (Kenji)
60 (SonjaM hors Rescue) 20 pour chacun des chats 2, 3 et 4 - sans reçu   (contact: PiaM, je trasmettrais)
20 (NadineM hors Rescue) - sans reçu  (contact: PiaM, je transmettrais)
10 (Saff) - avec reçu si possible

*

*TOTAL = 385 euros

QUI SUIT ? *

----------


## chatperlipopette

Est ce que qqun peut inclure la promesse de dons de Saff de 10 euros dans le recap ? Je suis avec le tel pas pratique. merci

----------


## Saff

> *10€ (Saff) - avec ou sans reçu ?
> *


 
Avec si possible, merci !

----------


## sydney21

> Pas de confirmation de sydney21 pour le moment donc rien n'est joué.


Je confirme que je peux récupérer le chat chez le véto et le garder chez moi pour 15 jours.

----------


## chatperlipopette

GENIAL !!!! Merci Sydney21, je réponds à ton MP.

----------


## Mistouflette

::   merci pour elle

----------


## SarahC

*C'est la dernière fois que je brise mes résolutions.
Au chômage, ayant perdu mon travail pr ça, je serai pas plus avancée, et personne ne m'achètera à bouffer ni payera mes factures!

Donc au vu de trop d'incertitudes, la minette tricolore rejoint le club des urgences.

JE RETOURNE BOSSER MAINTENANT, ET POUR DE BON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 


**********************


 :: *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS !* *
(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)


**ENDROIT N°1**

** A RESERVER ENCORE CE JOUR SI POSSIBLE, AU-DELA JE NE GARANTIS RIEN POUR ELLE!!!!* *

**3) femelle tricolore 1 an un peu craintive

 supporte mal l'enfermement 

elle crachouille. Elle était au même niveau que la 1 l'est ce jour. 
a sortir rapidement, car moins ils supportent, mais ils ont de délai! 

**


** A RESERVER AVANT VENDREDI 10 FEVRIER!! 


**
ENDROIT N°2

*_5 est le BB roux sorti ce matin, j'attends de savoir si oui ou non il correspond au 21 de ce matin, car au départ, pour ce BB, nous n'avions PAS de registre, d'où confusion possible.

6 n'est plus là...._ *

7) Mâle Siam, Blue Point, adulte, craintif
 Coryza* *

8) Femelle brun tabby 4 mois craintive
*** *Coryza*** 
* 9) Mâle brun tabby et blanc 4 mois craintif
*** *Coryza***
* 8 et 9 sont potentiellement ensemble. A cet âge-là, et dans ce contexte, un coryza peut leur être fatal!


10) Femelle roux tabby 1 ans sociable
 Coryza / Dysorexie (ne s'alimente presque pas!) 

*_11 n'est plus là non plus...._ *

12) Femelle écaille de tortue 1 an timidou mais sociable
 Coryza / Dysorexie (ne s'alimente presque pas!)* 
* 

13) Mâle roux tabby et blanc 1 an sociable
*** *Coryza****
14) Femelle tricolore 1 an sociable
*** *Coryza****
13 et 14 sont ensemble


15) Mâle roux tabby 5 mois timidou mais sociable
*** *Coryza****
16) Mâle noir et blanc 8 mois timidou mais sociable
*** *Coryza***
* 15 et 16 sont ensemble! A cet âge-là, et dans ce contexte, un coryza peut leur être fatal!**

19) Femelle tricolore 10 mois timidou mais sociable
*** *Coryza**

Le 21 est bien le chaton roux sorti hier, qui avait bien une copine 19.
*
*A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 10 POUR LES DERNIERS CHATS DE LA LISTE!* **

----------


## SarahC

Si j'ai bien compris, il y a une FA derrière, mais il faut un transit de qq jours: 

*3) femelle tricolore 1 an un peu craintive

 supporte mal l'enfermement 

elle crachouille. Elle était au même niveau que la 1 l'est ce jour. 
a sortir rapidement, car moins ils supportent, mais ils ont de délai! 

*

----------


## SarahC

Et là je me déconnecte, je peux pas me faire virer pr les SOS!

----------


## Alicelovespets

La quarantaine a été trouvé.
Le noir n'est plus sur la liste ??

----------


## TROCA

Quid du 4 le noiraud ?

----------


## TROCA

*RECAP DES DONS 

20€ (minichina) pour le n°4* *sans** reçu 
50€ (Ibis) avec reçu
**100€ (TROCA) dont 20€ pour le 2 et 20€ pour les 3 et 4 avec reçu
**20€ (choupinette 76)* *sans reçu
10€ (odycee)** sans reçu
15€ (lady92) avec recu si possible
60€ (pistache69) 20€ pour chacun des chats 2, 3 et 4* *- sans reçu
20E (Kenji)
60€ (SonjaM hors Rescue) 20€ pour chacun des chats 2, 3 et 4 - sans reçu   (contact: PiaM, je trasmettrais)
20€ (NadineM hors Rescue) - sans reçu  (contact: PiaM, je transmettrais)
10€ (Saff) - avec reçu si possible
20€ (Muriel G. Hors Rescue contact TROCA) avec reçu
*

*TOTAL = 405 euros

QUI SUIT ? *

----------


## SarahC

> Quid du 4 le noiraud ?


Le noir est sauvé comme indiqué.

----------


## SarahC

:: *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS !* *
(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)
**

** A RESERVER AVANT VENDREDI 10 FEVRIER!! 


**
ENDROIT N°2

*_5 est le BB roux sorti ce matin, j'attends de savoir si oui ou non il correspond au 21 de ce matin, car au départ, pour ce BB, nous n'avions PAS de registre, d'où confusion possible.

6 n'est plus là...._ *

7) Mâle Siam, Blue Point, adulte, craintif
 Coryza* *

8) Femelle brun tabby 4 mois craintive
*** *Coryza*** 
* 9) Mâle brun tabby et blanc 4 mois craintif
*** *Coryza***
* 8 et 9 sont potentiellement ensemble. A cet âge-là, et dans ce contexte, un coryza peut leur être fatal!


10) Femelle roux tabby 1 ans sociable
 Coryza / Dysorexie (ne s'alimente presque pas!) 

*_11 n'est plus là non plus...._ *

12) Femelle écaille de tortue 1 an timidou mais sociable
 Coryza / Dysorexie (ne s'alimente presque pas!)* 
* 

13) Mâle roux tabby et blanc 1 an sociable
*** *Coryza****
14) Femelle tricolore 1 an sociable
*** *Coryza****
13 et 14 sont ensemble


15) Mâle roux tabby 5 mois timidou mais sociable
*** *Coryza****
16) Mâle noir et blanc 8 mois timidou mais sociable
*** *Coryza***
* 15 et 16 sont ensemble! A cet âge-là, et dans ce contexte, un coryza peut leur être fatal!**

19) Femelle tricolore 10 mois timidou mais sociable
*** *Coryza**

Le 21 est bien le chaton roux sorti hier, qui avait bien une copine 19.
*
*A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 10 POUR LES DERNIERS CHATS DE LA LISTE!* **

----------


## SarahC

Il est 11h20, j'ai passé toute la matinée ici, et en off à gérer les SOS et d'autres choses en PA.
Je disais que je ne VOULAIS plus faire comme avant, je vais tenir parole car personne ne le fera pour moi, et donc je n'interviendrai plus, et je ne ferai plus aucune organisation de sorties, de transit, j'y ai passé une partie de la nuit, la soirée, avant, et ce matin, dès le réveil. Qui n'aurait pas honte d'être payé à faire autre chose que son travail? Moi.
Donc je le redis, je ne fonctionne plus comme par le passé, et sinon, je ne me contenterai pas de ne plus venir, je me désinscrirai, meilleure façon de gérer la culpabilité.  
Sur ce, je VAIS BOSSER, et je ne repasse dorénavant plus que pendant des courtes pauses, et fini les couchers à 2h du mat. C'est ingérable et c'est de la folie. qd je pointerai au chomdu, on ne lancera pas un appel à dons pr payer mes factures, et je me vois fine "licenciée pr avoir géré des SOS du travail". Non, là, je crois avoir atteint les limites de la connerie.

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP DES DONS 

20 (minichina) pour le n°4* *sans** reçu 
50 (Ibis) avec reçu
**100 (TROCA) dont 20 pour le 2 et 20 pour les 3 et 4 avec reçu
**20 (choupinette 76)* *sans reçu
10 (odycee)** sans reçu
15 (lady92) avec recu si possible
60 (pistache69) 20 pour chacun des chats 2, 3 et 4* *- sans reçu
20E (Kenji)
60 (SonjaM hors Rescue) 20 pour chacun des chats 2, 3 et 4 - sans reçu   (contact: PiaM, je trasmettrais)
20 (NadineM hors Rescue) - sans reçu  (contact: PiaM, je transmettrais)
10 (Saff) - avec reçu si possible

*

*TOTAL = 385 euros

******QUI SUIT ? *

----------


## Alicelovespets

*ils doivent sortir ! Ne les abandonnons pas ! Des associations, des fa, et des dons supplementaires svp !*

----------


## SarahC

:: *MANQUE DES FA DE QUARANTAINE, DE TRANSIT, DES CO-VOITUREURS DIRECTION 78 SAMEDI, DES RELAIS ETRE X DEPARTEMENTS, COMME LE 93, 94, 75!!*  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

C'est celui ci le bon recap







> *RECAP DES DONS 
> 
> 20€ (minichina) pour le n°4* *sans** reçu 
> 50€ (Ibis) avec reçu
> **100€ (TROCA) dont 20€ pour le 2 et 20€ pour les 3 et 4 avec reçu
> **20€ (choupinette 76)* *sans reçu
> 10€ (odycee)** sans reçu
> 15€ (lady92) avec recu si possible
> 60€ (pistache69) 20€ pour chacun des chats 2, 3 et 4* *- sans reçu
> ...

----------


## SarahC

*Nous n'avons AUCUN co-voitureur pour samedi, AUCUN, nous avons des relais possibles en transports, sur Paris, mais RIEN DU TOUT niveau voiture, secteur RP est.

**On peut évidemment diviser les trajets, c'est ce que nous faisons souvent, mais il faut absolument les sortir, même si pour le moment ils sont peu!

**Il nous faut qqn côté RP Est, il nous faut qqn secteur 94, qqn peut être, selon le parcours, plutôt secteur 91, et 78. Je table large, mais sans cela, même si on trouve des places, on fait quoi sans sortie possible? 

**Si l'une des pistes que nous avons se décante, si le chat ne sort pas, il râte son train, pas de FA de transit, et donc dans l'os!*

----------


## chatperlipopette

SMS de Lilly1982, les 4 minous sont en voiture  ::

----------


## lorris

> SMS de Lilly1982, les 4 minous sont en voiture


bravo à vous tous !

----------


## chatperlipopette

La n 1 l écaille n arrete pas de jacasser et de se frotter à la grille........et elle est sensée être craintive lol

----------


## TROCA

MERCI  LILLY ET CHAPERLIPOPETTE POUR CES BONNES NOUVELLES ! Nous avons hâte de voir les photos.
Quid du petit mâle malade le 2 il va chez le véto direct ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Oui direct veto.

----------


## TROCA

*IL RESTE 10 CHATS A SAUVER AVANT DEMAIN ALORS APPEL A LA MOBILISATION POUR EUX !*
Parmi eux, des BB de 4 mois en coryza qui ne tiendront pas des grands bébés eux aussi malades, dans l'ensemble des sociables, un siamois qui comme tous les siamois ne supporte pas l'enfermement, de jeunes chats.
Il faut plus de dons encore pour les soins, des FA et des covoitureurs pour les sorties de samedi.
*ALORS ON NE LACHE PAS TANT QUE CES CHATS SONT EN VI*E ! Chacun propose ce qu'il peut mais on ne reste pas sans rien faire.
Chacun de ces chats mérite notre intérêt et qu'on se batte pour lui jusqu'au bout !

----------


## SarahC

*Je n'ai que des réponses négatives!* *

Nous n'avons AUCUN co-voitureur pour samedi, AUCUN, nous avons des relais possibles en transports, sur Paris, mais RIEN DU TOUT niveau voiture, secteur RP est.

**On peut évidemment diviser les trajets, c'est ce que nous faisons souvent, mais il faut absolument les sortir, même si pour le moment ils sont peu!

**Il nous faut qqn côté RP Est, il nous faut qqn secteur 94, qqn peut être, selon le parcours, plutôt secteur 91, et 78. Je table large, mais sans cela, même si on trouve des places, on fait quoi sans sortie possible? 

**Si l'une des pistes que nous avons se décante, si le chat ne sort pas, il râte son train, pas de FA de transit, et donc dans l'os!*

----------


## chantil77

Nous sommes sud 77 /11 région Milly-la-forêt, dispos de la fin de matinée jusqu'à 18 heures. Avons déjà co-voituré sur Plaisir, Villemomble et Paris. GPS à bord donc nous ne devrions pas trop nous perdre. Au moins la place pour 6 cages.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Est ce qqun peut envoyer le lien du co voit en mp a chantil77 ?

----------


## Callie92

> Est ce qqun peut envoyer le lien du co voit en mp a chantil77 ?


Lien du covoiturage de cette semaine envoyé à l'instant à chantil77  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci bcp

----------


## SarahC

> Nous sommes sud 77 /11 région Milly-la-forêt, dispos de la fin de matinée jusqu'à 18 heures. Avons déjà co-voituré sur Plaisir, Villemomble et Paris. GPS à bord donc nous ne devrions pas trop nous perdre. Au moins la place pour 6 cages.


Je peux vous demander votre tél pr la 250ème fois?  :: 
Je vois si je trouve le début, vois où sont les "fins" de destinations, et si vous pourriez être un milieu ou une fin....  :: 
Je me comprends! Ce sera plus clair par tél! 
Dites moi juste en MP qd vous serez joignable, ce soir, et demain, pr que je vous donne pas les infos trop tard, sachant que ce sera très certainement plutôt demain car pr le moment tout reste ouvert.

----------


## sydney21

Le chat n°2 ne sera pas hospitalisé, il semble que le véto n'en voit pas la nécessité. Je passe donc le récupérer en sortant du travail et vous donne des news tout à l'heure.

----------


## TROCA

*IL FAUT ENCORE DES PROPOSITIONS POUR LES 10 CHATS QUI RESTENT SUR LES LISTES. LEUR DELAI EST DEMAIN VENDREDI CELA URGE POUR EUX !*
Il faut des* dons* venant de nouveaux donateurs car il y a des malades (coryza) et notamment des BB . *Aidez-les* car sans vous ils vont finir leur petite vie en fourrière, tout seuls abandonnés de tous. *Nous sommes leur seule chance d'échapper à la mort programmée !*

----------


## TROCA

> Le chat n°2 ne sera pas hospitalisé, il semble que le véto n'en voit pas la nécessité. Je passe donc le récupérer en sortant du travail et vous donne des news tout à l'heure.


Super pour lui il rejoindra don directement son foyer p^rovisoire sans passer par la cage véto. Ce sera plus confortable pour lui et il sera entouré de soins et d'amour.

----------


## chatperlipopette

J ai eu des nouvelles de la petite écaille......à part faire des gros ronrons et se frotter partout elle est très craintive  :: 
Pour le petit loup n 2 j attends les nouvelles de sydney21.

----------


## babe78

je peux sortir la 10 grâce à l'autre covoit qui a été trouvé mais manque une fa pour une nuit et quelqu'un qui puisse l'amener dimanche à Eragny (95) pour que sa fa puisse repartir avec elle sur Le Havre

----------


## sydney21

Nouvelles du loulou n°2 : pour l'instant il est toujours dans son panier de transport. Il est installé dans ma SDB, tranquille, bien au chaud et j'ai déjà eu droit à des ronrons quand je l'ai caressé, et il a frotté sa tête sur ma main. Il a un peu mangé aussi.
Il a un traitement anti-inflammatoire de 15 jours pour ses ulcères.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Merci Sydney pour les nouvelles

----------


## Fée des chats

Super pour le minou 2, 
et le minou noir n°4 il est ou?

----------


## SarahC

Il est sorti en FA ds le 94.

----------


## SarahC

> je peux sortir la 10 grâce à l'autre covoit qui a été trouvé mais manque une fa pour une nuit et quelqu'un qui puisse l'amener dimanche à Eragny (95) pour que sa fa puisse repartir avec elle sur Le Havre


*Qui pourrait aider? C'est proche de Cergy, pour info!*

----------


## SarahC

> Nous sommes sud 77 /11 région Milly-la-forêt, dispos de la fin de matinée jusqu'à 18 heures. Avons déjà co-voituré sur Plaisir, Villemomble et Paris. GPS à bord donc nous ne devrions pas trop nous perdre. Au moins la place pour 6 cages.


C'est malheureusement encore trop imprécis pour l'heure, on vous rappelle plutôt demain, mais en tout cas vous faites partie de la boucle!

----------


## Lilly1982

Je n'ai jamais vu une minette aussi craintive que l'écaille (rebaptisée Pelote).

Elle a mis beaucoup de temps à sortir de sa boîte de transport : 3 sec 1/2  :: 

On lui a installé une grosse couverture toute douce :et vas-y que je me roule dessus, que je te montre mon ventre, que je fais des câlins à tout ce qui bouge (et ce qui ne bouge pas aussi, les meubles y ont eu droit  :: ).

Des craintifs comme ça, j'en veux bien des wagons 

Elle est vraiment très belle, on dirait une tabby rousse et crème éclaboussée par de l'encre de chine  :: 

Vous aurez droit à des photos que ma mère fera d'ici demain.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

LES SORTIES DU JOUR DE L ENDROIT N°1
Un énorme merci à Lilly et sa mère qui ont assuré la sortie fourrière avec les aléas habituels (enfin sauf la caisse avec la mauvaise grille: une faute d'inattention de ma part  :: ) changements de dernière minute, attente, visite chez le véto.... Merci aussi à Cyrano pour la réception chez le véto et les covoiturages en relais.
Dans l ordre le 2 - 1 et 3. Manque le 4 tout noir dont Lilly ne distinguait dans la boite que son nez qui coule et 2 billes devant correspondre à ses yeux. Tous ont eu droit à une visite véto avant de rejoindre leur FA
  

 :: Un chaton de 2 mois blanc et gris avec un gros coryza est arrivé en fourrière :: Lilly a pu l apercevoir: c'est loin d’être la grande forme

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

:: *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS !* *
(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)
**

** A RESERVER AVANT VENDREDI 10 FEVRIER!! 


**
ENDROIT N°2

*_5 est le BB roux sorti ce matin, j'attends de savoir si oui ou non il correspond au 21 de ce matin, car au départ, pour ce BB, nous n'avions PAS de registre, d'où confusion possible.

6 n'est plus là...._ *

7) Mâle Siam, Blue Point, adulte, craintif
 Coryza* *

8) Femelle brun tabby 4 mois craintive
*** *Coryza*** 
* 9) Mâle brun tabby et blanc 4 mois craintif
*** *Coryza***
* 8 et 9 sont potentiellement ensemble. A cet âge-là, et dans ce contexte, un coryza peut leur être fatal!


10) Femelle roux tabby 1 ans sociable
 Coryza / Dysorexie (ne s'alimente presque pas!) 

*_11 n'est plus là non plus...._ *

12) Femelle écaille de tortue 1 an timidou mais sociable
 Coryza / Dysorexie (ne s'alimente presque pas!)* 
* 

13) Mâle roux tabby et blanc 1 an sociable
*** *Coryza****
14) Femelle tricolore 1 an sociable
*** *Coryza****
13 et 14 sont ensemble


15) Mâle roux tabby 5 mois timidou mais sociable
*** *Coryza****
16) Mâle noir et blanc 8 mois timidou mais sociable
*** *Coryza***
* 15 et 16 sont ensemble! A cet âge-là, et dans ce contexte, un coryza peut leur être fatal!**

19) Femelle tricolore 10 mois timidou mais sociable
*** *Coryza**

Le 21 est bien le chaton roux sorti hier, qui avait bien une copine 19.
*
*A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 10 POUR LES DERNIERS CHATS DE LA LISTE!* **

----------


## Vegane7

Proposition sérieuse (merci de contacter uniquement Fabienne sur : fdarmalingon@hotmail.com) :
*CHERCHE VIEUX CHAT*Bonsoir,

Je recherche pour une voisine amie des animaux, assistante maternelle avec quatre enfants, habitant un rdc à Paris 13éme.

*UN VIEUX CHAT OU CHATTE CALME, HANDICAPE, BORGNE, 3 PATTES ETC.. castré.*

Il faut qu'il soit calme à cause des enfants et surtout parce qu'il y a trois oiseaux en liberté dans l'appartement.

Ce serait mieux si il y _avait un contrat avec une assoc_ pour la prise en charge éventuelle de soins véto.

*DE PREFERENCE UNE ASSOC A PARIS ET RP.*

J'attend vos propositions avec photo si possible.

merci
fabienne 
PS: N'ayez pas d'inquiétude, la dame est sérieuse.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> je peux sortir la 10 grâce à l'autre covoit qui a été trouvé mais manque une fa pour une nuit et quelqu'un qui puisse l'amener dimanche à Eragny (95) pour que sa fa puisse repartir avec elle sur Le Havre


*Personne pour une nuit pour sauver la N°10?
* ::

----------


## SarahC

J'ôte la 12, on devrait réussir à se débrouiller pr la caser.

Reste la 10 à caser une nuit, plutôt secteur 95 pour des raisons pratiques!

Et on recherche aussi une FA de transit pour certains chats, grands, ou petits, cela permettrait de décanter ce qui pourrait l'être encore.

Je n'ôte que la 12, que l'on sort de façon sûre, et très certainement au moins 2 autres, j'attends confirmation! 

Mais il faut des relais co-voit aussi! 



 :: *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS !* *
(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)
**
** A RESERVER AVANT VENDREDI 10 FEVRIER!! 

**
ENDROIT N°2
**

7) Mâle Siam, Blue Point, adulte, craintif
 Coryza* *

8) Femelle brun tabby 4 mois craintive
*** *Coryza*** 
* 9) Mâle brun tabby et blanc 4 mois craintif
*** *Coryza***
* 8 et 9 sont potentiellement ensemble. A cet âge-là, et dans ce contexte, un coryza peut leur être fatal!


10) Femelle roux tabby 1 ans sociable
 Coryza / Dysorexie (ne s'alimente presque pas!) 
**

13) Mâle roux tabby et blanc 1 an sociable
*** *Coryza****
14) Femelle tricolore 1 an sociable
*** *Coryza****
13 et 14 sont ensemble


15) Mâle roux tabby 5 mois timidou mais sociable
*** *Coryza****
16) Mâle noir et blanc 8 mois timidou mais sociable
*** *Coryza***
* 15 et 16 sont ensemble! A cet âge-là, et dans ce contexte, un coryza peut leur être fatal!**

19) Femelle tricolore 10 mois timidou mais sociable
*** *Coryza*
*A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 10 POUR LES DERNIERS CHATS DE LA LISTE!* **

----------


## Numaaa

> *Qui pourrait aider? C'est proche de Cergy, pour info!*


Moi si besoin.
Je peux le garder samedi nuit ds ma sdb si un covoit l amène jusque dans le 78 samedi avec la "mienne".

J aurais pas les sous de traverser la moitié de la RP samedi et de refaire 100 bornes dimanche.
Voyez ce que je veux dire?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci Sydney pour les nouvelles du minou.

Merci également à Lilly et à sa maman pour la sortie + la garde de la pépette. Toujours la Lilly !

----------


## sydney21

Le loulou n°2 commence à être bien à l'aise, après être sorti du panier, attiré par l'odeur alléchante d'une boîte de Gourmet, il a bien dévoré (comprimé compris), puis monsieur ayant encore un petit creux, il s'est penché sur la gamelle de croquettes.
A mon avis le stress devait plus l'empêcher de manger que les ulcères dans la bouche !
Le loulou ronronne bien et se laisse caresser, pas de pb il sera bien dorloté pendant son séjour chez moi.
Petites photos

----------


## fina_flora

> *Je n'ai que des réponses négatives!* *
> 
> Nous n'avons AUCUN co-voitureur pour samedi, AUCUN, nous avons des relais possibles en transports, sur Paris, mais RIEN DU TOUT niveau voiture, secteur RP est.
> 
> **On peut évidemment diviser les trajets, c'est ce que nous faisons souvent, mais il faut absolument les sortir, même si pour le moment ils sont peu!
> 
> **Il nous faut qqn côté RP Est, il nous faut qqn secteur 94, qqn peut être, selon le parcours, plutôt secteur 91, et 78. Je table large, mais sans cela, même si on trouve des places, on fait quoi sans sortie possible? 
> 
> **Si l'une des pistes que nous avons se décante, si le chat ne sort pas, il râte son train, pas de FA de transit, et donc dans l'os!*


je suis là si besoin
j'ai pas lu toutes les pages par contre, il en reste à sortir de l'endroit 1 pour samedi ou pas?
si besoin de FA de transit, à voir .....

----------


## chatperlipopette

Non ils sont tous sortis de l endroit 1.

Merci Sydney. Qu est ce que j aime ces photos ! Quand ils ont le nez dans la gamelle.....

----------


## SarahC

> Moi si besoin.
> Je peux le garder samedi nuit ds ma sdb si un covoit l amène jusque dans le 78 samedi avec la "mienne".
> 
> J aurais pas les sous de traverser la moitié de la RP samedi et de refaire 100 bornes dimanche.
> Voyez ce que je veux dire?


Tu es ds quelle ville exactement? 78 semble jouable. Par contre, dimanche, faut relais Cergy, jouable?

----------


## Fée des chats

Merci pour les nouvelles du 4, suis tellement contente qu'il soit sorti, merci pour lui! j'aimerais dire la même chose pour tous les restants

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

La magnifique écaille  (N° 1) en mode détente dans la sdb des parents de Lilly, sortie ce jour

----------


## Numaaa

Aubergenville (78).
Si on me les amène à peu près là samedi, je peux ramener n 10 à Cergy dimanche sans problème.

Juste je fais pas 150 bornes samedi pour aller les chercher je ne sais ou en RP et 100 bornes pour ramener n 10 à Cergy.

----------


## lynt

*Reste la 10 à caser une nuit, plutôt secteur 95 pour des raisons pratiques!

Et on recherche aussi une FA de transit pour certains chats, grands, ou petits, cela permettrait de décanter ce qui pourrait l'être encore.*


 :: *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS !* *
(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)
**
** A RESERVER AVANT VENDREDI 10 FEVRIER!! 

**
ENDROIT N°2
**

7) Mâle Siam, Blue Point, adulte, craintif
 Coryza* *

8) Femelle brun tabby 4 mois craintive
*** *Coryza*** 
*9) Mâle brun tabby et blanc 4 mois craintif
*** *Coryza***
*8 et 9 sont potentiellement ensemble. A cet âge-là, et dans ce contexte, un coryza peut leur être fatal!


10) Femelle roux tabby 1 ans sociable
 Coryza / Dysorexie (ne s'alimente presque pas!) 
**

13) Mâle roux tabby et blanc 1 an sociable
*** *Coryza****
14) Femelle tricolore 1 an sociable
*** *Coryza****
13 et 14 sont ensemble


15) Mâle roux tabby 5 mois timidou mais sociable
*** *Coryza****
16) Mâle noir et blanc 8 mois timidou mais sociable
*** *Coryza***
*15 et 16 sont ensemble! A cet âge-là, et dans ce contexte, un coryza peut leur être fatal!**

19) Femelle tricolore 10 mois timidou mais sociable
*** *Coryza*

----------


## cyrano

> Aubergenville (78).
> Si on me les amène à peu près là samedi, je peux ramener n 10 à Cergy dimanche sans problème.
> 
> Juste je fais pas 150 bornes samedi pour aller les chercher je ne sais ou en RP et 100 bornes pour ramener n 10 à Cergy.


si il y a un covoit sur plaisir samedi, tu peux récupérer à plaisir ?

----------


## sydney21

Dernières nouvelles du n°2 avant dodo : il est confortablement couché dans un panier tout près du radiateur, je crois qu'il va passer une bonne nuit loin du stress, il m'a fait plein de câlins encore en ronronnant, il adore les papouilles.
Suis bien contente d'avoir pu aider ce loulou...

----------


## cyrano

> Dernières nouvelles du n°2 avant dodo : il est confortablement couché dans un panier tout près du radiateur, je crois qu'il va passer une bonne nuit loin du stress, il m'a fait plein de câlins encore en ronronnant, il adore les papouilles.
> Suis bien contente d'avoir pu aider ce loulou...



c'est une bonne pâte même pendant le thermomètre il ronronnait ......

----------


## Numaaa

> si il y a un covoit sur plaisir samedi, tu peux récupérer à plaisir ?


Oui Plaisir c'est OK  :Smile:

----------


## SarahC

:: *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS !* *
(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)
**
** A RESERVER AVANT VENDREDI 10 FEVRIER!! 

**
ENDROIT N°2
**

7) Mâle Siam, Blue Point, adulte, craintif
 Coryza* *
13) Mâle roux tabby et blanc 1 an sociable
*** *Coryza****
14) Femelle tricolore 1 an sociable
*** *Coryza****
13 et 14 sont ensemble
**
19) Femelle tricolore 10 mois timidou mais sociable
*** *Coryza*

Je mets à jour après divers coups de fil, merci à Venise pr le partage de ces derniers.
Donc les petits de 4 mois ont trouvé, une FA hors RP s'est libérée, et comme on peut profiter d'un co voit et qu'on a trouvé une FA de qq jours, l'écaille sort aussi.
Et les petits, plus grand, 4 et 8 mois, ont une FA, restera à leur trouver le co-voit direction 69.
J'ôte la 10, car cela semble plié.
Pour 19, potentiellement jouable, mais j'attends confirmation.
Pour 13 et 14, SI on a encore moyen de déplacer des chats et pousser les murs, on va peut être y arriver. Mais je ne préfère pas mettre de suite la charue avant les boeufs. 
Le seul qui n'ait pas l'ombre d'une touche, c'est le typé Siam, qui est certes tendu d'être en cage, mais d'un autre côté, c'est un Siam, il a été foutu dehors, je pense.
Il est parait il magnifique, mais aurait besoin d'une FA qui ait l'habitude des chats, car il a besoin de calme, et de patience, car son expérience de l'enfermement lui est difficile à supporter. Qui se sentirait de relever ce défi? Ce n'est pas un défi en soi, juste une question de patience, et il est pour le moment le seul à n'avoir pas l'ombre d'une touche. Je sais bien que tout le monde ne peut pas prendre des craintifs adultes, mais si on pouvait trouver pour lui, et si tout pouvait se goupiller comme cela semble se profiler et SI on n'a pas ENCORE des surprises de dernière minute, on pourrait peut être avoir une liste sauvée dans sa totalité! C'est super déjà d'avoir vidé le premier endroit, maintenant, si on pouvait avoir le même happy ending, ce serait top! 
Un seul mot d'ordre, ne jamais baisser les bras même à la dernière minute, on a jadis déjà été amenées à sauver un chien qui était déjà sur la table pr euthanasie chez un véto, et je vous assure que c'est vrai. Et le pèpère a fait près de 800 km pr trouver sa solution, on y est arrivé! Donc ne jamais desespérer, des fois la mort râte aussi ses rendez-vous!

----------


## Lady92

A t on une idee de l age du Siam? ... Des fois que cette info puisse l aider a trouver une solution...

----------


## SarahC

> A t on une idee de l age du Siam? ... Des fois que cette info puisse l aider a trouver une solution...


Non, malheureusement, et j'ai un peu peur que le véto ne le voit pas pr ses dents.
J'ai un peu peur pour lui, car moins ils sont dociles, plus ils déclinent en coryza, plus on les "arrête" rapidement car l'argument de "pas possible de le soigner" tombe....
Donc oui, ce n'est pas un nounours, mais bon, l'écaille de la liste n'est pas supposée montrer son bidon pour câlins non plus; et la trico timide explorait tout de même sa pièce...
Donc ma foi..... 
Il peut être speedé par le contexte, il peut être craintif, mais ces chats là ne viennent jamais de nulle part, ils sont souvent la cause d'une mauvaise rencontre av un humain, ou plus, qui ne leur donne pas envie de suite de copiner av ceux qui les ont trappés, privé de liberté, et mis en cage grande comme l'équivalent de mes chiottes en taille humaine!

----------


## SarahC

> Oui Plaisir c'est OK


Parfait, ben on fait comme ça, et on te passe les infos en début de soirée. Merci!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Malheureusement non. Mais peu importe je dirais.....pas cool car pour lui aucune solution en vue.

----------


## vhak

je marraine le siam via l'assoc qui le sort sous son couvert . Suis blindée FA et dans l'incapacité d'assurer une FAQ. Je ne peux pas faire plus...On a pas de solution en Rhône-Alpes, ni dans le Nord....une solution en RP  pour ce numéro 7 ? :: Vite !

----------


## chatperlipopette

On va espérer que pas mal sont sortis et qu il a une chance d être la la semaine suivante.

----------


## SarahC

> je marraine le siam via l'assoc qui le sort sous son couvert . Suis blindée FA et dans l'incapacité d'assurer une FAQ. Je ne peux pas faire plus...On a pas de solution en Rhône-Alpes, ni dans le Nord....une solution en RP  pour ce numéro 7 ?Vite !


Merci mais non, nous n'avons rien.
Il faut clairement une FA expérimentée, qui saura le gérer. Une FA débutante, ça n'ira pas.
Ca, je tiens à le préciser. 
Maintenant, qqn qui sait gérer les chats av caractère, ou chats à sociabiliser, la porte est ouverte, avec malgré tout le bémol principal derrière, même si FA, nous n'avons pas d'assoc pour l'heure....
J'ajoute que cela peut être en RP ou au-delà.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Mouais faut qqch qui tienne la route pour lui !

----------


## vhak

c'est un siam...pas un tigre. je sais de quoi je parle. bon ok je raccroche  et sors.

----------


## SarahC

> c'est un siam...pas un tigre. je sais de quoi je parle. bon ok je raccroche  et sors.


Je sais bien, rassurez vous!
Mais parfois le désir des FA qui voient les listes de mort est plus fort, et je tiens qd même à préciser qu'il n'est pas un timidou, mais un chat qui stresse ou angoisse.
C'est dans le sens là que je le disais.
On peut trouver une assoc si on trouve THE FA qui dira YES!!
L'un déclenchera l'autre!!! Alors, qui n'en veut? Il est tout beau, je cite "magnifique", et il peut sortir demain AM, samedi matin!
MAIS je rappelle aussi qu'il a un coryza et qu'il ne fait pas bon ne pas être de suite un nounours ET être malade, demain peut être le jour fatal pour lui, donc si qqn peut, c'est un peu maintenant ou jamais!!!!

----------


## SarahC

Je n'ai plus le courage de poster, ma dent a envie de m'emmerder avt le sommeil; et me lève ds 5h!!

Qui peut faire un topic ds FA av un titre explicite pr lui?

*7) Mâle Siam, Blue Point, adulte, craintif
 Coryza*

----------


## vhak

sarah, suis aussi crevez que vous et vous prie donc excusez mes propos peut-être crus, ce n'est pas parce que l'on ne poste pas que l'on n'est pas là ! et oui moi aussi je bosse et ma présence sur rescue commence à devenir compliquée... ! 
Ce soir, ma seule volonté est que ce siam s'en sorte au même titre que d'autre.  S'il ne tenait qu'à moi, si il n'y avait pas déjà les autres laisser pour compte en plus des miens à la maison, il serait déjà sorti et sous soin. Je suis d'autant plus démunie que je ne suis pas sur la RP. 
Je me bats quotidiennement pour faire admettre que ces cats ne sont pas des terreurs mais des chats ultra sensibles, qui vivent peut-être (mais je n'en suis pas certaine) encore plus difficilement les passages en fourrière, les situations de crise et l'abandon.  Je sais que vous le savez et vous remercie de votre post explicatif qui a eu le mérite d'expliciter votre pensée positive.
Il reste aujourd'hui en "carafe" et nous continuons à lui chercher une solution. 

donc au risque de me répéter :  :: 

merci à vous d'être là  Sarah !

----------


## Ibis

Si besoin je veux bien le prendre après quarantaine. Je ne suis pas très expérimentée mais c'est peut-être mieux que de le laisser mourir.
Ce peut être aussi une solution en attendant qu'une place plus adaptée se libère.

----------


## TROCA

Oui les siamois sont hypersensibles et supportent encore moins bien que d'autres l'abandon et l'enfermement. On ne peut pas le laisser en rade. *ON NE LE LAISSE PAS TOMBER CAR LUI C' EST CLAIR IL A RV AVEC LA MORT !*

Je rajoute 20€ à mon don pour lui. Qui me suit pour manifester son intérêt pour lui ?

----------


## TROCA

*RECAP DES DONS 

20€ (minichina) pour le n°4* *sans** reçu 
50€ (Ibis) avec reçu
**120€ (TROCA) dont 20€ pour le 2 , 20€ pour les 3 et 4 et 20€ pour le siam n°7  avec reçu
**20€ (choupinette 76)* *sans reçu
10€ (odycee)** sans reçu
15€ (lady92) avec recu si possible
60€ (pistache69) 20€ pour chacun des chats 2, 3 et 4* *- sans reçu
20E (Kenji)
60€ (SonjaM hors Rescue) 20€ pour chacun des chats 2, 3 et 4 - sans reçu   (contact: PiaM, je trasmettrais)
20€ (NadineM hors Rescue) - sans reçu  (contact: PiaM, je transmettrais)
10€ (Saff) - avec reçu si possible
20€ (Muriel G. Hors Rescue contact TROCA) avec reçu
*

*TOTAL = 425 euros

QUI SUIT ? *

----------


## SarahC

> Si besoin je veux bien le prendre après quarantaine. Je ne suis pas très expérimentée mais c'est peut-être mieux que de le laisser mourir.
> Ce peut être aussi une solution en attendant qu'une place plus adaptée se libère.


Il faut une FA expérimentée, et les raisons de ne pas le voir mourir, je vous assure que qd je les donne, c'est parce que je sais comment ça se passe après av FA non expérimentées.
Non pour emmerder le monde, mais pr le "bien" de tous, celui de la FA et celui du chat.

----------


## SarahC

> sarah, suis aussi crevez que vous et vous prie donc excusez mes propos peut-être crus, ce n'est pas parce que l'on ne poste pas que l'on n'est pas là ! et oui moi aussi je bosse et ma présence sur rescue commence à devenir compliquée... ! 
> Ce soir, ma seule volonté est que ce siam s'en sorte au même titre que d'autre.  S'il ne tenait qu'à moi, si il n'y avait pas déjà les autres laisser pour compte en plus des miens à la maison, il serait déjà sorti et sous soin. Je suis d'autant plus démunie que je ne suis pas sur la RP. 
> Je me bats quotidiennement pour faire admettre que ces cats ne sont pas des terreurs mais des chats ultra sensibles, qui vivent peut-être (mais je n'en suis pas certaine) encore plus difficilement les passages en fourrière, les situations de crise et l'abandon.  Je sais que vous le savez et vous remercie de votre post explicatif qui a eu le mérite d'expliciter votre pensée positive.
> Il reste aujourd'hui en "carafe" et nous continuons à lui chercher une solution. 
> 
> donc au risque de me répéter : 
> 
> merci à vous d'être là  Sarah !


Pas de souci, je n'ai pas pris vos propos pour crus.

----------


## SarahC

> Je n'ai plus le courage de poster, ma dent a envie de m'emmerder avt le sommeil; et me lève ds 5h!!
> 
> Qui peut faire un topic ds FA av un titre explicite pr lui?
> 
> *7) Mâle Siam, Blue Point, adulte, craintif
>  Coryza*


Qqn a fait un sujet en urgence pour lui ou je fais ça, aussi? Qqn peut l'aider? En faisant ce sujet?

----------


## sydney21

Pas possible d'avoir une photo du siam ?

Concernant loulou n°2 ce matin il était confortablement installé dans le hamac de la SDB, il est venu se frotter ensuite dans mes jambes...
Cette nuit il a fini ses gamelles de nourriture, il a l'air de préférer les croquettes à la pâtée !
Il s'est très vite adapté, il est très sociable.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Malheureusement on a deja pas son age alors une photo encore moins.

Merci pour les nouvelles du petit pere.....et d ailleurs si tu pouvais lui trouver un petit nom ce serai mieux que chat n 2.

----------


## SarahC

Le chat 2? Crocus! (Prononcé KROKUSSE pour les incultes).
Je sais, c'est crétin, mais comme je fais tjs ds les noms banals, on m'a dit un jour "Pfff, tu l'as encore baptisé comment le chat qu'on a trappé?".
Fièrement, j'avais dit, en revenant de chez le véto, la trappe ET la voiture pleine de pipi "Olive"! 
Ben vi, en principe moi c Noireaud, Rouquinou, etc.... 
Et j'ai dit, très bien, le prochain que je baptise s’appellera crocus, ya un côté bucolique, c'est petit, c'est mignon, et c'est original...
Mais bon, je lance, et je vous laisse voir cela ensuite, après la fin du SOS. 
Fin de mon HS!  ::

----------


## SarahC

> Pas possible d'avoir une photo du siam ?


Non, mais par contre je vais essayer d'avoir "son histoire", pr comprendre son comportement ET gagner du temps,.....

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Qqn a fait un sujet en urgence pour lui ou je fais ça, aussi? Qqn peut l'aider? En faisant ce sujet?



Je m en ocuppe.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Supression car doublon

----------


## banzai

> Si besoin je veux bien le prendre après quarantaine. Je ne suis pas très expérimentée mais c'est peut-être mieux que de le laisser mourir.
> Ce peut être aussi une solution en attendant qu'une place plus adaptée se libère.


sarah , pour le siam , il suffit avant de l'emmené a ibis de lui faire injection a retardement pour coryza
ibis tu te cantonne qu'a lui donné nourriture , eau fraiche , dodo chaud et litière propre et ça devrait le faire si souçi tu me joint par tel

----------


## lynt

Le dernier chat taggué "craintif" qu'on a sorti  si je ne m'abuse, (et pas "un peu craintif") c'était la furie noire et c'est une vraie craintive qui grogne, souffle, tape, capable de se déchaîner dans sa boîte sous l'effet de la peur. Mais si on la laisse tranquille, elle ressemble à un chat normal, zen. Donc je dirais une FA expérimentée oui avec une pièce au calme pour le siam (évitez les enfants en bas âge, c'est beaucoup de stress pour un craintif : la furie noire ne daigne sortir que quand les enfants dorment). Je précise aussi qu'il faut être prête à s'engager pour une longue durée, il faut du temps à un vrai craintif avant de pouvoir être adopté mais c'est un vrai bonheur de les voir faire des progrès petit à petit et ils sont très attachants.

Après l'enfermement peut influer beaucoup sur son caractère actuel et peut-être va t-il se détendre rapidement (surtout qu'à la différence de la furie noire qui n'a sûrement jamais vécu en intérieur, il est fort peu probable que ce siam n'ait jamais eu de maison) mais il faut être préparé "au pire" parce qu'on ne peut pas se permettre de le sortir et de voir la FA le lâcher au bout de deux semaines.
Qui peut donner sa chance à ce siam que la piqûre attend faute d'accueil ?  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je fais un post pour lui mais je me connecte avec mon tel. Qui peut mettre le lien ici ? Le post est dans recherche de FA.

----------


## SarahC

> Je fais un post pour lui mais je me connecte avec mon tel. Qui peut mettre le lien ici ? Le post est dans recherche de FA.


http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...pte-%28-RP-%29

----------


## Calymone

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...pte-%28-RP-%29

----------


## marie74

bonjour,

avez-vous besoin d'une FA ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Pour lui oui. Pouvez vous me dire en MP ou vous habitez exactement. Je suis née en haute savoie et je connais très bien la région.

----------


## marie74

je ne trouve pas les MP

----------


## chatperlipopette

Cliquez sur mon pseudo puis : envoyer un message privé.

----------


## SarahC

> bonjour,
> 
> avez-vous besoin d'une FA ?


Avez vous l'habitude des chats craintifs, ET/OU à fort tempérament? Car là, on est soit sur créneau, soit sur l'autre.
Evidemment un typé Siam a aussi son caractère de base et son histoire, mais je nuance clairement ce chat et les "un peu craintifs" type l'écaille numéro 1 et la trico numéro 3, qui sont un cran en dessous, clairement. Je ne dis pas FA expérimentée pour rien, et je n'ai pas envie que cela se passe mal pour la FA, ni que l'assoc X ou Y qui chapeauterait se retrouve à récup le chat. Et pour moi, la solution à chat avec qui il faut de la patience, c'est précisément la patience, et pas le foutre dehors, comme on me l'a encore en gros, exigé, pr 2 chats sauvés via moi, et maintenant, c'est à moi de débarrasser les poubelles... Et cela est arrivé trop souvent, donc je préfère que ce soir clair, dès le départ. Si effectivement vous avez été amenée à gérer un chat de ce type, parfait.

Maintenant, pr toute piste lointaine, MES FA de RP sont BLINDEES et il faut un FA de transit, et peut être des soins, et là, il faut une FA expérimentée. Banzai, si tu te sens de, si on a une piste, je pense que tu es la candidate idéale.  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Y a une proposition aussi de FA dans l Oise......

----------


## SarahC

> Y a une proposition aussi de FA dans l Oise......


Ces personnes ont elles eu le formulaire FA? Merci! 
Si c'est le formulaire reçu hier, je crois, ça ne collera pas, car les chats en FA ne peuvent en aucun cas être amenés à sortir, ce sont des chats en FA, on ne peut pas se permettre de les perdre ou autre.

Si qqn peut leur envoyer si on a les mails, si autres FA?

Il faut faire vite, et désolée encore si mes messages sur le Siam semble "cadrés", je ne le fais pas pour emmerder le monde, mais pr situer le contexte, et ne pas faire un sauvetage à tt prix, il y a des cas qui méritent des critères de départ clairs. On ne gère pas un craintif ou un chat à tempérament comme un chat sociable, CQFD. Donc pas d'affolement, svp, de la part des lecteurs, je ne fais que SITUER un contexte par rapport à un autre.  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Pour l instant aucun mail en MP reçu mais si jamais je m en charge.

----------


## marie74

j'ai toujours eu des chats (les miens) cools

je dépanne la Spa d'Annecy mais pour des chatons, c'est clair que pour ce minou je ne suis pas qualifiée

à bientôt

----------


## vhak

Merci Marie74 de l'intérêt que vous lui avez apporté. Merci de votre honnêteté. 
On continue à chercher !  :Confused:

----------


## lynt

Si on trouve une FA longue durée pour un chat cool, on trouvera aussi peut-être un échange de chats à faire (on confie le chat cool en attente d'adoption à la FA "novice" et on place le persan chez la FA expérimentée qui serait ok pour s'en occuper). Juste une idée.

Ça nécessiterait donc : une nouvelle proposition de FA longue durée, une FA expérimentée voulant bien faire l'échange et son assoc disposée à chapeauter la sortie de ce chat (gentiment marrainé par vhak).

Bon c'est sûr, c'est plus simple si on a une FA expérimentée dispo directement.

----------


## chatperlipopette

J ai regarde mais Marie74 habite à 3h30 de chez moi donc pas jouable.....trop loin pour le suivi. Merci quand meme Marie74.

----------


## SarahC

:: * DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS !* *
(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)
**
** A RESERVER AVANT VENDREDI 10 FEVRIER!! 

**
ENDROIT N°2
* *Le typé Siam est issu d'un trappage, nous n'avons donc pas son passé. 

7) Mâle Siam, Blue Point, adulte, craintif
 Coryza 

Et un de plus!!! Annulé à la résa par une assoc car il a des diarrhées!
NON, ce n'est pas un typhus, il a juste des diarrhées, et il est donc en URGENCE!!!! 
*
*22) Mâle, 1 an, noir et blanc, gentil
** URGENT! Diarrhées* 
 
_Le 7 a priori a plus de chances de passer la semaine pr liste semaine pro que le 22....._

----------


## chatperlipopette

Plus que deux chats et on pourra crier victoire pour ce SOS !!!!

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*

Et un de plus!!! Annulé à la résa par une assoc car il a des diarrhées!
NON, ce n'est pas un typhus, il a juste des diarrhées, et il est donc en URGENCE!!!! 
*
*22) Mâle, 1 an, noir et blanc, gentil
** URGENT! Diarrhées* 
 
*CELUI LA, SI ON NE LE SORT PAS DEMAIN, IL RISQUE DE NE PAS PASSER LE WE. IL N A QU 1 AN ET EST SUPER GENTIL
ENCORE UNE PETITE PLACE POUR LUI SVP, UN DERNIER EFFORT*

----------


## SarahC

> J ai regarde mais Marie74 habite à 3h30 de chez moi donc pas jouable.....trop loin pour le suivi. Merci quand meme Marie74.


Euh, on peut qd même lui envoyer le formulaire FA pr d'autres assocs.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Oui je m en ocuppe.

----------


## SarahC

> Oui je m en ocuppe.


 ::

----------


## vhak

> Si on trouve une FA longue durée pour un chat cool, on trouvera aussi peut-être un échange de chats à faire (on confie le chat cool en attente d'adoption à la FA "novice" et on place le persan chez la FA expérimentée qui serait ok pour s'en occuper). Juste une idée.
> 
> Ça nécessiterait donc : une nouvelle proposition de FA longue durée, une FA expérimentée voulant bien faire l'échange et son assoc disposée à chapeauter la sortie de ce chat (gentiment marrainé par vhak).
> 
> Bon c'est sûr, c'est plus simple si on a une FA expérimentée dispo directement.




 ::  Très joli lapsus !!!! ::  ce n'est pas un persan (chat pépère) c'est un siamois (petite différence lol !). L'idée est peut-être bonne. Suis démunie pour vous aider là....m'énerve !

Je ne sais plus qui a dit sur ce post "il faut le laisser le plus tranquille possible une litière, des croquettes, de l'eau" si tenté que ses soins aient pu lui être administré.  C'est exactement ça. !
Il serait je pense contreproductif d'essayer de l'approcher (il est en mode panique) et a besoin de tout sauf de contact. Il doit d'abord s'apaiser.
Merci d'avoir rappelé qu'il est dans un contexte fourrière donc fatalement "craintif" mais à la sauce siam et oui c'est tout de même un cran au dessus de la trico ou de l'écaille... Il faut effectivement le savoir mais cela peut-être gérable ! 
un siam sortis de la SEM 4 s'avère être de plus en plus sociable...et pourtant il ne supportait même pas un regard.
Problème, pas d'info et pas de photo pour évaluer l'état du siam 7....mais c'est bien ça bouge ! Rien que pour cela merci !

----------


## lynt

Formulaire déjà envoyé.

----------


## lynt

> Très joli lapsus !!!! ce n'est pas un persan (chat pépère) c'est un siamois (petite différence lol !). L'idée est peut-être bonne. Suis démunie pour vous aider là....m'énerve !
> 
> Je ne sais plus qui a dit sur ce post "il faut le laisser le plus tranquille possible une litière, des croquettes, de l'eau" si tenté que ses soins aient pu lui être administré.  C'est exactement ça. !
> Il serait je pense contreproductif d'essayer de l'approcher (il est en mode panique) et a besoin de tout sauf de contact. Il doit d'abord s'apaiser.
> Merci d'avoir rappelé qu'il est dans un contexte fourrière donc fatalement "craintif" mais à la sauce siam et oui c'est tout de même un cran au dessus de la trico ou de l'écaille... Il faut effectivement le savoir mais cela peut-être gérable ! 
> un siam sortis de la SEM 4 s'avère être de plus en plus sociable...et pourtant il ne supportait même pas un regard.
> Problème, pas d'info et pas de photo pour évaluer l'état du siam 7....mais c'est bien ça bouge ! Rien que pour cela merci !


Oops j'avoue, moi et les chats de race...  ::

----------


## lynt

:: * DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS !* *
(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)
**
** A RESERVER AVANT VENDREDI 10 FEVRIER!! 

**
ENDROIT N°2
* *Le typé Siam est issu d'un trappage, nous n'avons donc pas son passé. 

7) Mâle Siam, Blue Point, adulte, craintif
 Coryza 

Et un de plus!!! Annulé à la résa par une assoc car il a des diarrhées!
NON, ce n'est pas un typhus, il a juste des diarrhées, et il est donc en URGENCE!!!! 
*
*22) Mâle, 1 an, noir et blanc, gentil
** URGENT! Diarrhées* 
 
_Le 7 a priori a plus de chances de passer la semaine pr liste semaine pro que le 22...._

----------


## lynt

Qui peut aider ces chats svp ? FA, donateurs, assoc, encore un petit effort pour sauver les deux derniers de cette liste svp !  :: 


*RECAP DES DONS
**
20 (minichina) pour le n°4* *sans** reçu
50 (Ibis) avec reçu
**120 (TROCA) dont 20 pour le 2 , 20 pour les 3 et 4 et 20 pour le siam n°7  avec reçu
**20 (choupinette 76)* *sans reçu
**10 (odycee)** sans reçu
**15 (lady92) avec recu si possible
**60 (pistache69) 20 pour chacun des chats 2, 3 et 4* *- sans reçu
**20 (Kenji)
**60 (SonjaM hors Rescue) 20 pour chacun des chats 2, 3 et 4 - sans reçu   (contact: PiaM, je trasmettrais)
**20 (NadineM hors Rescue) - sans reçu  (contact: PiaM, je transmettrais)
**10 (Saff) - avec reçu si possible
**20 (Muriel G. Hors Rescue contact TROCA) avec reçu
**

TOTAL = 425 euros
**
QUI SUIT ? *

----------


## lynt

Va t-on attendre que le 22 choppe le coryza comme tous les autres (s'il passe le we !) ? C'est maintenant pour lui, une FA pour un gentil minou ?  ::

----------


## SarahC

:: * DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS !* *
(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)
**
** A RESERVER AVANT VENDREDI 10 FEVRIER!! 

**
ENDROIT N°2

* _Le typé Siam est issu d'un trappage, nous n'avons donc pas son passé._ *

7) Mâle Siam, Blue Point, adulte, craintif
* ::  *Coryza*  :: 

*22) Femelle, 1 an, noir et blanc, méga sociable
** URGENT! Diarrhées et léger coryza 
*
 *Elle a eu UNE diarrhée... Ce JOUR!!!! Annulée pour cela! BRAVO!!!*

*23) Femelle, tortie tabby, 2 ans, * *méga sociable*
** *avec f**racture mandibulaire, SORTANTE LE 15 FEVRIER, PAS AVANT* **
_(un cerclage a été posé par le véto)_ 
_prévoir radio à sa sortie car la mâchoire ne se ferme pas correctemen__t_

*Détails à venir je la mets pr que l'on commence à chercher, mais pas sortante avant dans tous les cas!* *Et un de plus! Sortant à compter de demain. Pareil, je le mets pour info.* *

24) Mâle brun tabby, 2 ans,* *méga sociable
** Léger coryza* **

----------


## lynt

Le mâle est devenue femelle, et une autre en plus, blessée. La blague.

edit : ah non 2. Bon on avait cru vider la liste...

Des accueils svp, des propositions, plus qu'une poignée d'heures pour tenter de sauver ces minous  ::

----------


## TROCA

*Et un de plus!!! Annulé à la résa par une assoc car il a des diarrhées!
NON, ce n'est pas un typhus, il a juste des diarrhées, et il est donc en URGENCE!!!! 
*
*22) Mâle, 1 an, noir et blanc, gentil
** URGENT! Diarrhées* 

Quand on réserve un chat on assume, car on est censé avoir prévu que le chat pouvait être malade et avoir besoin de soins. Une telle irresponsabilité est franchement inadmissible quand il s'agit de sauver une vie.

----------


## SarahC

Ah ben après on fait de la protection animale ou pas!

----------


## lynt

Si on leur a fait le même sketch qu'à Chantil la dernière fois en même temps, pas étonnant.

----------


## sydney21

> Merci pour les nouvelles du petit pere.....et d ailleurs si tu pouvais lui trouver un petit nom ce serai mieux que chat n 2.


Je vais essayer, parfois l'inspiration est longue à venir, j'aime bien donner un nom qui "colle" à la tête du chat, j'avoue que "Crocus" ne me semble pas tout à fait adéquat pour le loulou (désolée sarah !  :: )

----------


## TROCA

L'heure tourne et il ne se passe plus rien sur ce post. Alors on les abandonne ? Pas de proposition pour le Siam pauvre petit père ni pour la 22 une gentille minette ?   ::  ::  ::  :: *CA URGE POUR EUX*

----------


## lynt

Il n'y a pas une famille d'accueil pour une minette gentille ?? Impossible. On ne va pas la laisser crever parce qu'elle a fait caca mou aujourd'hui non ?  ::   ::

----------


## Ibis

N'étant pas assez qualifiée pour le siam et l'important étant de les sortir de là quelqu'ils soient, je veux bien prendre la minette mais je ne peux pas faire de quarantaine.
Il faut dons une FA de quarantaine et une assoc.

----------


## Gaston

Je prends le siam en FAQ pour 3 semaines, puisque l'on me reprend les 3 chatons du sauvetage de fin décembre que je devais garder jusqu'à leur adoption (maintenant qu'ils sont sortient d'affaire, qu'ils ont pris du poids et que l'on vient de s'apercevoir que c'était de très beaux chats à poils longs celà interresse les FA qui n'avaient pas sollicité leur sortie) Sans se soucier que de les changer de FA pouvait les faire stresser et déclencher un nouveau coriza voir les faire régresser dans le processus de sociabilisation mais qu'est-ce que la santé physique et morale d'un chat, en face de pouvoir jouer avec de magnifiques chatons à poils longs............

----------


## chatperlipopette

Super gaston je le prend sous l assoc.

----------


## lorris

> Je prends le siam en FAQ pour 3 semaines, puisque l'on me reprend les 3 chatons du sauvetage de fin décembre que je devais garder jusqu'à leur adoption (maintenant qu'ils sont sortient d'affaire, qu'ils ont pris du poids et que l'on vient de s'apercevoir que c'était de très beaux chats à poils longs celà interresse les FA qui n'avaient pas sollicité leur sortie) Sans se soucier que de les changer de FA pouvait les faire stresser et déclencher un nouveau coriza voir les faire régresser dans le processus de sociabilisation mais qu'est-ce que la santé physique et morale d'un chat, en face de pouvoir jouer avec de magnifiques chatons à poils longs............




Formidable. Quelle équipe de choc !
 J'espère que la 22 pourra sortir aussi.

----------


## lynt

J'ai raté un épisode ou il lui manque toujours une FA longue durée au siam ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Non c est bon on a tout ce qu il faut pour lui mais ne pas l enlever de la liste pour le moment.

----------


## lynt

Bonne nouvelle pour ce pépère !  :Smile:

----------


## chatperlipopette

Qui fait la sortie demain ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Purée j arrive pas a les avoir pour la resa  ::

----------


## vhak

Yes !!!!!!!! tu l'as réservé pour sortie demain Chaperlipopette ? merci Gaston !

----------


## TROCA

Merci Gaston et merci Chatperlipopette d'offrir sa chance à notre petit siam en espérant qu'il ne sera pas trop tard pour réserver.
Il reste la petite minette 22 à sortir. Qui lui donnera sa chance ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

C est bon resa effectuee. il sort demain. il a moins de 5 ans a priori, coryza mais va bien. 

par contre le tabby brun est super super mega love. qui peut le sortir ?????

----------


## TROCA

*MERCI pour le Siam* . *Il reste la minette 22 et le 24 un petit mega love*. *ON CONTINUE POUR CES 2 CHATS. ENCORE UN EFFORT ET ON VIDE LA LISTE !*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Qq peut remettre la liste en enlevant le siam svp ?

C est bon je l ai fait.

----------


## Lexiekiwi

15 et 16 bien arrivés en transit, le numéro 15 petit roux pourrait tout à fait s'appeler crocus... Photos à suivre.

----------


## fufu36

> N'étant pas assez qualifiée pour le siam et l'important étant de les sortir de là quelqu'ils soient, je veux bien prendre la minette mais je ne peux pas faire de quarantaine.
> Il faut dons une FA de quarantaine et une assoc.


Vous parlez bien de la minette 22 ?

----------


## TROCA

*La petite 22 aurait du sortir et être sauvée. Alors on ne l'abandonne pas, elle doit avoir sa 2ème chance surtout si elle a besoin de soins !*
Le 23 aussi un megalove un câlin sur pattes ! Qui lui tendra la main ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Doublon

----------


## SarahC

:: * DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS !* *
*_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_*
**
** A RESERVER AVANT MARDI SI POSSIBLE POUR LE 24, ET POUR LES AUTRES, DELAI A COMPTER DE MERCREDI!! 

**
ENDROIT N°2*


*22) Femelle, 1 an, noir et blanc, méga sociable
** URGENT! Diarrhées et léger coryza**
*

*23) Femelle, tortie tabby, 2 ans,  méga sociable*
** *Avec f**racture mandibulaire, SORTANTE LE 15 FEVRIER, PAS AVANT* **
_(un cerclage a été posé par le véto)_ 
_prévoir radio à sa sortie car la mâchoire ne se ferme pas correctement
_
*
24) Mâle brun tabby, 2 ans, méga sociable
** Léger coryza *

----------


## chatperlipopette

Que des sociables !!!!!!!

----------


## vhak

allez !!! plus que deux ! la 22 et le 24 !!!! des FAs s'étaient proposées pour le siam (ibis, marie74) ...ceux ci sont des cools !  :: 
La 23 a du délai...

----------


## fufu36

Il me semble qu'Ibis c'est proposé pour une minette donc je pense la 22, il faudrait vite la contacté pour essayer de la sauver ! :

----------


## chatperlipopette

Qu est ce que j aimerai voir cette liste bouclée pour demain. C est encore faisable à la première demain je pense. 

Allez les troupes.....que du mega lov !!!!!

----------


## lynt

Ibis est déjà en relation avec une association pour un chat. Marie74 n'a pas encore renvoyé son formulaire rempli. Pour l'instant rien du tout pour ces chats.
Qui pourrait accueillir l'un d'eux svp ?  ::

----------


## SarahC

:: * DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS !* *
*_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_*
**
** A RESERVER AVANT MARDI SI POSSIBLE POUR LE 24, ET POUR LES AUTRES, DELAI A COMPTER DE MERCREDI!! 

**
ENDROIT N°2*


*22) Femelle, 1 an, noir et blanc, méga sociable
** URGENT! Diarrhées et léger coryza**
=> Devient le chat 1 sur la liste SEM 7
*

*23) Femelle, tortie tabby, 2 ans,  méga sociable*
** *Avec f**racture mandibulaire, SORTANTE LE 15 FEVRIER, PAS AVANT* **
_(un cerclage a été posé par le véto)_ 
_prévoir radio à sa sortie car la mâchoire ne se ferme pas correctement
_*=> Devient le chat 2 sur la liste SEM 7*
 *

24) Mâle brun tabby, 2 ans, méga sociable
** Léger coryza* 
*=> Devient le chat 3 sur la liste SEM 7*

*LE NOUVEAU SOS EST ICI!*
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/43851-SEM-7-Encore-3-chats-méga-love-à-sauver-1-blessée-2-malades-AVT-14-15-02!-(RP)?p=968348#post968348

----------


## SarahC

> Qu est ce que j aimerai voir cette liste bouclée pour demain. C est encore faisable à la première demain je pense. 
> 
> Allez les troupes.....que du mega lov !!!!!


Réservables, oui, mais aux dernières infos, pas sortants pr 2 sur 3 avant mercredi.

----------


## SarahC

Qqn peut me trouver le dernier récap et me dire si dons à reporter pr eux?
Auquel cas nous pourrions le faire de suite? 
Merci!

----------


## lynt

Non y'a plus eu de dons bien avant qu'ils n'arrivent sur les listes.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Quel dommage !!!!! Beaucoup ont été sauvés encore cette semaine, c est déjà ça.

----------


## lynt

*RECAP DES DONS
**
20 (minichina) pour le n°4* *sans** reçu
50 (Ibis) avec reçu
**120 (TROCA) dont 20 pour le 2 , 20 pour les 3 et 4 et 20 pour le siam n°7  avec reçu
**20 (choupinette 76)* *sans reçu
**10 (odycee)** sans reçu
**15 (lady92) avec recu si possible
**60 (pistache69) 20 pour chacun des chats 2, 3 et 4* *- sans reçu
**20 (Kenji) avec reçu si possible
**60 (SonjaM hors Rescue) 20 pour chacun des chats 2, 3 et 4 - sans reçu   (contact: PiaM, je trasmettrais)
**20 (NadineM hors Rescue) - sans reçu  (contact: PiaM, je transmettrais)
**10 (Saff) - avec reçu si possible
**20 (Muriel G. Hors Rescue contact TROCA) avec reçu
**

TOTAL = 425 euros
**
QUI SUIT ? *

----------


## chatperlipopette

Pour Kenji c était avec reçu si possible

----------


## SarahC

*
Voici les photos des premières sorties!


14) mâle roux tabby 5 mois timidou mais sociable
*** *Coryza* *

*
*
Troutrouille, mais bon, ils ne reviennent pas du club med non plus! Et on a vu laaaargement pire! 

**
15) mâle noir et blanc 8 mois timidou mais sociable
*** *Coryza* *

*




> *
> Le plus timidou... Le nez siffle, personne ne veut boire manger, mais  ils semblent se détendre un tout petit peu. On verra tout à l'heure.*

----------


## terreur69

Ils sont trop chou ... Peut être un co voit pour Lyon le week end prochain ...

----------


## Mistouflette

*15) Mâle roux tabby 5 mois timidou mais sociable
coryza
16) Mâle noir et blanc 8 mois timidou mais sociable
coryza
sont ensemble*

oh oui, qu'ils se détendent ; les voilà juste après la sortie............sans commentaires, je n'ai pas osé les déranger

----------


## Mistouflette

*12) Femelle écaille de tortue 1 an timidou mais sociable
 coryza / Dysorexie* 

et voilà l'écaille dans un rayon de soleil...........

----------


## Mistouflette

*8) Femelle brun tabby 4 mois craintive
coryza


9) Mâle brun tabby et blanc 4 mois craintif
coryza*

 

la femelle est devenue un mâle ; le 1er petit malou, pas en forme, tremblait de tous ses membres

----------


## lynt

Les pauvres, il était largement temps qu'ils sortent...  ::

----------


## SarahC

Ah oui plutôt, pr info ct moins une pr sortir le tigré....

----------


## Kenji

Si pas de reçu, pas de problème, si reçu, je pourrai mettre un peu plus.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Des nouvelles des sortants aujourd'hui ?

----------


## Numaaa

10 et 18 sont bien arrivés.
10 le mâle rouquin à mangé cet aprem.
18 ma minette crème, renommée Louison n'est pas au mieux de sa forme. Gros coryza alors quelle était traitée pour des vomissement en.fourriere, forcement ca guéri pas...
Bref, elle à vu le véto, elle à un traitement de choc mais c'est pas la.folie mais ca devrait s arranger rapidement. 
Photos demain

----------


## chatperlipopette

Forcément un anti vomitif pour un coryza, ca le fait pas.

Merci pour les news.

Gaston, des nouvelles du siam prénommé Eliott ?

----------


## vhak

oui merci de nous donner des nouvelles du blue point sorti ce jour stp ? bien arrivé ? son coryza ? merci de tes réponses.

----------


## siam4ever

24h mnt et pas de news d'Eliott...

----------


## SarahC

Les gens ont une vie privée, une famille, parfois des soucis, obligations. Le chat est sorti hier, RAS. craintif et un peu de coryza. Le téléphone existe et les dimanches en famille aussi, y compris les we où l'on est pris. Patience. Pas de nouvelles bonnes nouvelles. Gaston aurait signalé s'il y avait eu un souci, les co-voitureuses idem. Je posterai des photos des sorties qd j'en aurai envie ou si les co-voit veulent le faire. Après tt je ne suis pas le préposé à tout. Je suis en break we co tt le monde car moi aussi j'ai une vie privée et pas du tt envie de passer mon we ici. Je peux juste confirmer qu'il est bien sorti, que 2 co voitureuses l'ont vu en vrai, qu'il a bien été déposé chez Gaston. Voilà. Sur ce, bon we à tous.

----------


## Fée des chats

Et parait-il il est vraiment magnifique Eliott

Pourrai-je avoir des nouvelles et même une photo ça me ferait vraiment plaisir dès que possible bien sûr du chat noir n°4*? merci bon WE
*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Des nouvelles d'Eliott : il va bien aucun signe d'agressivité ni quoique ce soit il est juste flippé après le passage fourrière.....qui ne le serait pas ? Il est encore sous doxyval pour son coryza. Il est magnifique, photo prochainement.

----------


## siam4ever

merci bcp des infos Chaperlipolette c'est tout ce que ns demandions
Sarah C tu as sans doute besoin de te reposer car cette agressivité est bien inutile
_"Je peux juste confirmer qu'il est bien sorti, que 2 co voitureuses l'ont vu en vrai, qu'il a bien été déposé chez Gaston. Voilà. Sur ce, bon we à tous"_ là encore savoir qu'il etait vivant et sorti etait tout ce que ns demandions.

----------


## chatperlipopette

J ai oublie de preciser qu on m avait dit moins de 5 ans d apres gaston il aurait meme moins de 3 ans. il a un beau poil des yeux bleux magnifiques et n est pas maigre.
Des que j ai la photo je la mets ici. merci a gaston de prendre bien soin de lui.

----------


## Lexiekiwi

*15) Mâle roux tabby 5 mois timidou mais sociable
coryza

* Toujours un peu "troutrouille" en effet, ce petit est timide mais il a juste besoin d'un peu de patience et de temps... Pas pu lui faire de caresse, il n'a pas dû en avoir beaucoup ces derniers temps car il file... mais on sent bien qu'il a un fond sociable!!! La présence de son copain le rassure beaucoup, son nez siffle un peu, il a besoin de se retaper car bien maigre malgré le beau-gros-poil... 
Il mange très bien, idéal pour lui donner son demi Dox***L... Avec un peu de patience c'en est un qui finira sur les genoux! *

*
16) Mâle noir et blanc 8 mois timidou mais sociable
*coryza*
_sont ensemble_

 Le jeune homme se met désormais à bavarder un petit peu... Si jamais il traîne un peu à commencer son repas, aucune difficulté pour lui donner son petit cachet directement dans la bouche... Depuis cette nuit il ronronne quand je le caresse, même s'il reste encore timidou... Je lui ai nettoyé le nez à plusieurs reprises, juste extérieur avec petite compresse imbibée, il ne dit rien... Lui AUSSI a besoin de se retaper, un tout petit gabarit bien maigre, heureusement il mange bien (cette nuit il est même allé manger alors que j'étais dans la pièce avec eux...) 


*CES DEUX PETITS PERES SONT SUPER ADORABLES DANS LEUR GENRE,* IL ME TARDE DÉJÀ D'AVOIR DE LEURS NOUVELLES MAIS AUSSI *DE LES VOIR REMPLUMES!!!

* *ENCORE DEUX QUI VONT FAIRE UN VIDE ICI !!!*

----------


## Lexiekiwi

*Les autres petits qui ont eu la chance de sortir sont beaux!!!* on leur souhaite le meilleur dans cette nouvelle vie...  ::  Espérons que les copains de galère auront autant de chance...

----------


## coch

> *Les autres petits qui ont eu la chance de sortir sont beaux!!!* on leur souhaite le meilleur dans cette nouvelle vie...  Espérons que les copains de galère auront autant de chance...


 :: 
est-ce qu'on à un lien pour la semaine7 ? (je suis remonté de qques pages pas vu :: )

----------


## Sév51

> est-ce qu'on à un lien pour la semaine7 ? (je suis remonté de qques pages pas vu)


Oui *Coch*, c'est ici ==> http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/43851-SEM-7-Encore-3-chats-méga-love-à-sauver-1-blessée-2-malades-AVT-14-15-02!-(RP)

----------


## coch

> Oui *Coch*, c'est ici ==> http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...14-15-02!-(RP)


je suis une bille il était page 10 !!!! merci Sev51

----------


## Mistouflette

ils ont déjà bien changé les 2 petits qui étaient chez Lexiekiwi ; on dirait qu'ils n'osent pas y croire...............

----------


## siam4ever

> J ai oublie de preciser qu on m avait dit moins de 5 ans d apres gaston il aurait meme moins de 3 ans. il a un beau poil des yeux bleux magnifiques et n est pas maigre.
> Des que j ai la photo je la mets ici. merci a gaston de prendre bien soin de lui.


merci

----------


## Lexiekiwi

> ils ont déjà bien changé les 2 petits qui étaient chez Lexiekiwi ; on dirait qu'ils n'osent pas y croire...............


Tu as raison Mistouflette, je crois que c'est carrément ça ils n'osent pas y croire!!! Pas mieux! C'est exactement ça dans leurs petits yeux. Ils viennent de partir, ça y est j'ai le blues! Mais ils vont être bien, c'est tout c'qui compte!!!

----------


## SarahC

> Une photo de la sortie du N° 5
> Encore une pauvre misère qui n attendait que la mort en fourrière


Ya-t-il une facture pr soins?
Merci.

----------


## SarahC

*Voici les premières photos, d'autres suivront, des FA ou des assocs:*

*
7) Mâle Siam, Blue Point, adulte, craintif
 Coryza 

**
**

10) Femelle roux tabby 1 ans sociable
 Coryza / Dysorexie (ne s'alimente presque pas!) 

Sortie, mais je crois qu'il y a eu un loupé ds les photos. 
**

13) Mâle roux tabby et blanc 1 an sociable
*** *Coryza**

**

14) Femelle tricolore 1 an sociable
*** *Coryza****
13 et 14 sont ensemble


**

**17) Mâle noir et blanc 1 an sociable
*** *Coryza**

*


*18) Femelle crème tabby et blanc 6 mois timidou mais sociable
*** *Coryza****

*
*
19) Femelle tricolore 10 mois timidou mais sociable
*** *Coryza*

*Si je ne me trompe pas de trico c'est elle:*

----------


## lynt

La panique de la petite 18... Qu'est ce qui va encore me tomber dessus...  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ils sont magnifiques ! Et les yeux d eliott....wahou !

----------


## SarahC

Ah ben BB 18 a dû avoir sacrément les pétoches.
Le typé Siam est en effet très beau comme prévu.
Et moins "chaud" à la sortie que prévu.
A voir ensuite comment il se détendra, en tout cas ils sont tous ravis d'être sortis.
Les 2 BB de 4 mois ensemble, ben gentils, et le plus "sauvaaage" a vraiment failli y passer.
Heureusement que l'assoc a rappelé. Soit disant "on ne peut pas le soigner, attaque".
Ben il était ds les bras de la FA temporaire le soir même, dc bon...........

----------


## Numaaa

N° 10 le rouquin a vraisemblablement manquer son retour sur le havre. J'ai essayer de joindre Pauline toute la journée sans succès  :Frown: 
Cela dit il va relativement bien.
Pas encore super expressif, mais il se laisse caresser et mange bien, même très bien, il n'a plus rien d'un chat anorexique.
Lui a eu de la chance, il a été correctement traité en fourrière, donc il est apparemment guéri.

N° 18, Louison, la petite tigrée crème va déja un peu mieux. Elle a ronronné chez sa FA de quarantaine, et a mangé un petit peu. Cela dit, la véto lui a concocté un traitement de cheval, avec une antibio fort + une nouvelle piqure prévue lundi...

Voila pour les nouvelles, 
Pour le coté logisitique, je tente de voir avec Babe pour voir ce que nous allons faire pour le petit rouquin

----------


## SarahC

Ce chat là??

*10) Femelle roux tabby 1 ans sociable
 Coryza / Dysorexie (ne s'alimente presque pas!) 

Sortie, mais je crois qu'il y a eu un loupé ds les photos. 
**
*

----------


## Numaaa

Oui, ca se peut que ca soit une fille effectivement, je suis pas allée regarder...
Mais oui c'est bien lui en principe

----------


## TROCA

LA BELLE RECOMPENSE POUR CEUX QUI SE SONT MOBILISES QUE DE VOIR LE RESULTAT DE LEURS EFFORTS !
Pas de vrais craintifs dans les chats sortis que des beautés et des regards encore apeurés pour certains.
Alors on continue pour les 3 restant sur la liste. Ils sont certainement aussi beaux et eux ultra sociables c'est sur mais tous malades. 
Donc il n'y a pas une minute à perdre pour les sortir.

----------


## Gaston

Avec mes excuses pour mon silence mais ce dimanche a été un dimanche à rebondissements, pour commencer je suis tombé en panne de batterie, sans que celle-ci ne montre le moindre signe de fatigue. je suis arrivée chez mes amis sans problème et au moment de repartir plus rien, d'après le dépanneur c'est souvent le cas, aucun signe avant coureur...... Et pour continuer dans les ennuis, en arrivant à la maison ma terrasse était inondée une soudure de la conduite d'eau extérieure avait lachée, pourtant elle était isolée.

Des nouvelles en direct du Siam, donc il a bien un coryza avec le nez qui coule. Donc je l'ai mis sous Doxyval, d'après sa feuille de sortie, il serait déjà sous doxyval depuis 10 jours, mais j'ai un doute sur la bonne prise de son traitement car après 10 jours il ne devrait pas être avec le nez aussi pris.
Pour le véto de la fourrière il aurait 3 ans, ce qui est inscrit sur son carnet et il est identifié par un numéro de tatouage. Je ne sais si avec ce numéro l'asso ne peut pas connaitre son âge exacte en interrogeant la centrale féline. 
Hier soir, je suis resté avec lui un petit moment pour l'observer, il est encore flippé et m'a accueuilli avec quelques grognements mais pas d'agressivité. Contrairement au noir qui est également en quarantaine chez moi. J'ai mis le doxyval dans des boulettes et il a tout mangé et ses crottes sont bien formés pas de diarrhée. Avant de me coucher j'ai remis des croquettes et ce matin plus rien dans la gamelle. Il me regarde avec ces magnifiques yeux bleus et se demande encore ce qu'il va lui arriver. 
A bientôt pour d'autre nouvelles, à oui j'ai oublié, quand je lui parle je l'appelle par son nom et il a l'air d'apprécier voilà c'est pour les marraines.....

----------


## chatperlipopette

Super merci pour les nouvelles Gaston. Effectivement surveiller son coryza et veto si ça va pas mieux.

----------


## SarahC

> Pour le véto de la fourrière il aurait 3 ans, ce qui est inscrit sur son  carnet et il est identifié par un numéro de tatouage. Je ne sais si  avec ce numéro l'asso ne peut pas connaitre son âge exacte en  interrogeant la centrale féline.


Non, c'est ce qui est estimé par le véto sur place, et si identifié auparavant, ce qui ne doit pas être le cas, ils reportent les infos obtenues. 




> Contrairement au noir qui est également en quarantaine  chez moi.


De quel chat parles-tu??

----------


## chatperlipopette

Les veto ne font par l identification par tatouage si ?

----------


## Gaston

*SEMAINE 4*




> _3) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif_ 
> 
> *Une petite perle, comme tous les noireauds!! Envie de le croquer!
> 
> Pas de photos hélas mais je fais confiance à Rinou qui l'accueille pour assurer la suite! Sous Handi'cats
> Merci beaucoup à Cyrano aussi pour sa disponibilité au pied levé en fin de covoit!*


C'est Rinou qui me l'a déposé, pour sa quarantaine, il devrait normalement partir ce week-end chez Muriel P mais c'est une terreur, il fonce sur le grillage dès que je m'approche, il grogne, mais malgré son fichu caractère il est magnifique "une belle panthère noire"

----------


## SarahC

Ca y est!!! Comme on a déjà eu un imprévu chez Numaaa, je pensais qu'on en avait un 2ème, tu me rassures!

----------


## SarahC

> Les veto ne font par l identification par tatouage si ?


Si, pourquoi? C'est selon.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ah ok !

----------


## Numaaa

J'ai réussi a avoir Pauline.
C'était donc comme je le craignais un souci de portable.

On va faire en sorte de trouver un covoit pour rapatrier rouquine vers sa FA au Havre.
On trouvera une solution, mais il n'est pas en danger, no stress  :Smile:

----------


## vhak

> Avec mes excuses pour mon silence mais ce dimanche a été un dimanche à rebondissements, pour commencer je suis tombé en panne de batterie, sans que celle-ci ne montre le moindre signe de fatigue. je suis arrivée chez mes amis sans problème et au moment de repartir plus rien, d'après le dépanneur c'est souvent le cas, aucun signe avant coureur...... Et pour continuer dans les ennuis, en arrivant à la maison ma terrasse était inondée une soudure de la conduite d'eau extérieure avait lachée, pourtant elle était isolée.
> 
> Des nouvelles en direct du Siam, donc il a bien un coryza avec le nez qui coule. Donc je l'ai mis sous Doxyval, d'après sa feuille de sortie, il serait déjà sous doxyval depuis 10 jours, mais j'ai un doute sur la bonne prise de son traitement car après 10 jours il ne devrait pas être avec le nez aussi pris.
> Pour le véto de la fourrière il aurait 3 ans, ce qui est inscrit sur son carnet et il est identifié par un numéro de tatouage. Je ne sais si avec ce numéro l'asso ne peut pas connaitre son âge exacte en interrogeant la centrale féline. 
> Hier soir, je suis resté avec lui un petit moment pour l'observer, il est encore flippé et m'a accueuilli avec quelques grognements mais pas d'agressivité. Contrairement au noir qui est également en quarantaine chez moi. J'ai mis le doxyval dans des boulettes et il a tout mangé et ses crottes sont bien formés pas de diarrhée. Avant de me coucher j'ai remis des croquettes et ce matin plus rien dans la gamelle. Il me regarde avec ces magnifiques yeux bleus et se demande encore ce qu'il va lui arriver. 
> A bientôt pour d'autre nouvelles, à oui j'ai oublié, quand je lui parle je l'appelle par son nom et il a l'air d'apprécier voilà c'est pour les marraines.....



Trop sympa !!!! merci pour ces bonnes nouvelles !!! je continue à le suivre ce titou !!!! ::

----------


## vhak

> *SEMAINE 4*
> 
> 
> 
> C'est Rinou qui me l'a déposé, pour sa quarantaine, il devrait normalement partir ce week-end chez Muriel P mais c'est une terreur, il fonce sur le grillage dès que je m'approche, il grogne, mais malgré son fichu caractère il est magnifique "une belle panthère noire"


Tu parles du petit noir de la SEM 5 sorti sous kabouli ???

----------


## Gaston

Non, non, je parle du petit de la semaine 4

----------


## vhak

et bien oui c'est le 3 de la SEM3 qui est resté en plan et devenu le 13 de la SEM 4 ! sorti kabouli, faq chez toi puis FA chez Muriel P  :: . Il était de la même semaine que le siam que tu as covot' chez maxime.... ::  Je m'en souviens assez ! Je me suis autant affolée  :: pour lui que pour le blue de cette semaine !!!!!! :: 

Encore merci à toi ! :: 

Au fait le blue ; c'est un abandon fourrière avec carnet et id d'origine ou le carnet et l'id ont été fait en fourrière en fait ?...est pas tout compris.

----------


## Gaston

Je ne sais pas, il est identifié par un tatouage, hors les chats de fourrière sont maintenant identifiés par puce électronique donc je suppose qu'il à du être abandonné. Par contre il a un carnet fourrière sans aucun vaccin inscrit et je ne sais même pas s'il est stérilisé et je ne vais pas aller regarder!!!!

----------


## chatperlipopette

T es sure ???  ::

----------


## vhak

dites-moi que le véto a oublié de remplir le carnet.... :: ..la stérilisation est un moindre mal dans son cas...mais à pratiquer à sa sortie de FAQ !

----------


## SarahC

> Je ne sais pas, il est identifié par un tatouage, hors les chats de fourrière sont maintenant identifiés par puce électronique donc je suppose qu'il à du être abandonné. Par contre il a un carnet fourrière sans aucun vaccin inscrit et je ne sais même pas s'il est stérilisé et je ne vais pas aller regarder!!!!


Non, ils sont tatoués OU pucés, c'est selon. Ca peut être un abandon, mais vieux doute car ils disent l'avoir trappé.
Il est possible que les vaccins n'aient pas été faits, car il était trop "chaud" sur place.
En gros, ils ont dit à la co voit samedi "lui, il est pas net".
Donc il est possible qu'ils n'y aient pas touché.
C'est arrivé pour des chats "nets" auparavant.
Sachant que leur appréciation des caractères a fait ses preuves, souvenons nous du petit de 4 mois qui "est sauvage" et qui ne peut pas "être soigné", lové dans les bras de sa FA.
La castration et la stéril ne sont jamais faits en fourrière.
En principe, ils identifient, primo vaccinent, testent, et parfois déparasitent gratos, ce qui est déjà pas mal du tout pr une fourrière.
Après, lui, il peut faire partie des "oublis" ou exceptions.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Des nouvelles de Pelote ( minette n°1 ancienne de la liste qui est bien arrivée dans sa FA via le train ( Merci Obélix )

Un petit commentaire photo s'impose :

*Heu qu'est-ce qui me font à me changer d'endroits sans arrêt, j'aimerai bien me poser moi



Whaou finalement c'est chouette aussi ici j'ai un lit pour moi toute seule 



Dites craintive, vous m'avez bien regardé !!!!!!
*

----------


## Lilly1982

::

----------


## Rinou

J'adore sa tronche sur la première photo !  ::

----------


## SarahC

Ah et pis... Craintive! Ouh laaaa!!
Elle mérite son post dans Avant/Après, qu'en dites vous?

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Ah et pis... Craintive! Ouh laaaa!!
> Elle mérite son post dans Avant/Après, qu'en dites vous?



 ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Je vais essayer, parfois l'inspiration est longue à venir, j'aime bien donner un nom qui "colle" à la tête du chat, j'avoue que "Crocus" ne me semble pas tout à fait adéquat pour le loulou (désolée sarah ! )


As tu trouvé Sydney ? 

Comment va le petit père ? Ses problèmes d'ulcères ?

----------


## sydney21

Je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de nom, si qqun a une idée, je manque d'inspiration. Le petit bonhomme va bien, il mange très bien, le traitement suit son cours, je me suis permise de rajouter un antibio car ma véto couvre toujours la cortisone avec un antibio.
Pour entrer dans les détails au niveau selles tout est OK.
Il est toujours câlin, il ronronne, il passe beaucoup de temps couché dans son panier près du radiateur.
Bref un chat mignon.
J'essaierai de refaire des photos.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ok pas de soucis, merci pour les nouvelles. Peut-être qu'avec une photo effectivement, je pourrais t'aider pour le petit nom.

J'ai lancé la demande de co voit pour le petit père.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

> Je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de nom, si qqun a une idée, je manque d'inspiration. Le petit bonhomme va bien, il mange très bien, le traitement suit son cours, je me suis permise de rajouter un antibio car ma véto couvre toujours la cortisone avec un antibio.
> Pour entrer dans les détails au niveau selles tout est OK.
> Il est toujours câlin, il ronronne, il passe beaucoup de temps couché dans son panier près du radiateur.
> Bref un chat mignon.
> J'essaierai de refaire des photos.



Je peux te trouver des prénoms exotiques si tu veux XD
Comme j'étudie le coréen si ça peut t'aider.
Par exemple "Goyangi" qui signifie tout simplement "chat" en coréen (s'écrit comme ça en coréen : 고양이)

Ou alors :
- Orenji (오렌지), qui est la couleur orange en coréen (oui ils se sont basés sur l'anglais pour cette couleur xD)
- Chung-Su, un prénom masculin signifiant "excellente et longue vie"
- Jung, un prénom masculin signifiant "brillant, fort"

----------


## Calymone

Alexiel, j'adoooore les noms exotiques, tu pourrais me donner un cours  :: 

Quand je serais en panne je viendrais te demander conseil ^^

Y'en a qui sont très "basique" pour les noms de chats, moi, je cherche au plus original possible ^^

----------


## sydney21

Est-ce que Kenji signifie quelque chose ? Je sais que c'est le pseudo d'un des membres rescue, j'aime bien...

----------


## Kenji

Kenji est le prénom de l'un de mes chats. C'est également un prénom japonais, son frère s'appelle Shisho (parfum japonais) et Kalia sa soeur (prénom japonais également).

----------


## Kenji

J'ai plus original avec Ysatis (de Givenchy) ma petite vieille et Berendeï mon chien mâle, berger croisé du Caucase d'où son nom qui vient de la mythologie slave (qui veut dire homme qui se transforme en ours dans la forêt).
La dernière est classique avec Nuca !

----------


## sydney21

Chat'perlipopette, qu'en dis-tu ?

Kenji, ça te dérange pas si je nomme le loulou comme ton chat ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Kenji oui pourquoi pas. Ca se prononce kene ou ken ? A voir si le vrai kenji est d accord ?

----------


## Kenji

Pas de soucis pour moi, cela se prononce ken(ne)ji et non kan

----------


## chatperlipopette

C est ce qui me semblait.

----------


## SarahC

> Oui, ca se peut que ca soit une fille effectivement, je suis pas allée regarder...
> Mais oui c'est bien lui en principe


Et du coup, tu pourrais nous faire une photo? Nous n'en avons pas encore.
Un co-voit se profile pr remplacer le râté de ce WE?

----------


## SarahC

*Arrivés ensemble à la fourrière, ils sont ensemble en FA de quarantaine. Ils sont encore un peu perturbés de tous ces chamboulements.... 

13) Mâle roux tabby et blanc 1 an sociable
*** *Coryza****

14) Femelle tricolore 1 an sociable
*** *Coryza****
13 et 14 sont ensemble

*
*

**17) Mâle noir et blanc 1 an sociable
*** *Coryza**

**Lui, il est à l'aise déjà:*



*
19) Femelle tricolore 10 mois timidou mais sociable
*** *Coryza*

*Elle aussi est encore un peu "qu'est ce que je fais là?"*

----------


## SarahC

Ah oui, voilà, j'ai oublié de réduire les tailles des photos, bon, ma foi, pour une fois!

----------


## Numaaa

> Et du coup, tu pourrais nous faire une photo? Nous n'en avons pas encore.
> Un co-voit se profile pr remplacer le râté de ce WE?


Je cherche, au pire Paris-Le Havre c'est pas le bout du monde.
Je vais faire une photo  ::

----------


## babe78

> Je cherche, au pire Paris-Le Havre c'est pas le bout du monde.
> Je vais faire une photo


je croyais que vous vous étiez organisé avec choupinette76 et que tout était réglé pour ce we au plus tard

----------


## SarahC

Bon, tout le monde a le tél de tout le monde, qqn peut faire un point av tout le monde et s'assurer que tout est plié? Car on ne peut pas lui faire râter le coche 2 fois. Merci!  ::

----------


## Numaaa

Le covoiturage je vais pas l'inventer.
En gros c'est soit, elle fait le trajet, soit je fais le trajet, et comme chacun le sait, que ce soit le prix de l'essence ou le prix des billet de train, c'est pas donné.

Donc avant de prévoir un trajet, j'essaye de trouver un covoiturage existant.
Si vous en avez un sous le coude, j'écoute.

----------


## Rinou

> Ah oui, voilà, j'ai oublié de réduire les tailles des photos, bon, ma foi, pour une fois!


Ils sont tous magnifiques ces chats !  ::

----------


## SarahC

C'est clair, du coup mon "grand format", ben me dis qu'on les voit tout bien, et ils ont tous des bouilles TE-RRIBLES!

----------


## lynt

Ils ne vont pas rester longtemps à l'adoption tous ces minous !  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

J ai un co voit vers chez moi le 26/02 pour 1 minou voir 2 a confirmer. Mais dans l eventualite que ce soit pour um seul qui de sydney21 ou de gaston a besoin de la place ?

----------


## sydney21

> J ai un co voit vers chez moi le 26/02 pour 1 minou voir 2 a confirmer. Mais dans l eventualite que ce soit pour um seul qui de sydney21 ou de gaston a besoin de la place ?



J'avoue que ça m'arrangerait le 26 puisque au départ on m'avait même parlé du 23 et que j'ai 3 minettes sous le coude à récupérer dont la chatonne de l'autre SOS qui arrive ce soir, si je pouvais récupérer ma SDB ce serait bien.

----------


## SarahC

Oui, je pensais à cela, surtout qu'on partait sur un accueil de qq jours. Mais je ne voulais pas me prononcer sur cela, et je "crois", que Gaston ça devrait être plus gérable. Je suppose, encore une fois.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ah non c était une quarantaine car la FALD ne peut pas faire de quarantaine. bref oui ce sera donc le tien qui partira t inquiètes pas.

----------


## chatperlipopette

J ai toujours respecte les délais et je n ai jamais laisse un chat en rade dans une fa. Ils sont toujours partis en temps et en heure.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Pour le n 2 je le prenais sous l assoc si j avais une fa de quarantaine en rp il faut lire.

----------


## sydney21

Eh bien moi j'avais lu :




> IL POURRAIT SORTIR DEMAIN
> PERSONNE POUR LE PRENDRE EN CHARGE QUELQUES JOURS APRES PASSAGE VETO ?





> Allez, il manque juste une mini quarantaine pour le numéro 2 et je le sors demain avec sa copine écaille de tortue.


avant que le message soit édité (le lendemain).
Et je me suis proposée sur cette base. 
Maintenant le loulou est là et moi non plus je n'ai jamais laissé tomber un chat et je le garderai jusqu'au bout, pas de souci.

Par contre ce serait bien d'éviter les tons agressifs, on est tous là pour la même chose et pas pour s'envoyer des vannes. (J'ai déjà eu une folle qui m'a écrit par mail que je devrais me lancer dans les collections de timbres parce que je ne lui ai pas confié le chat qui lui plaisait, c'est bon j'ai ma dose pour la journée. Maintenant comme je n'ai rien à faire je vais aller m'occuper de mes 25 chats.  :: )

----------


## chatperlipopette

Sydney je t envoie un mp

----------


## chatperlipopette

J'ai retrouvé les MP échangés avec Sydney21 concernant la quarantaine du minou n°2 ET il s'agissait bien d'une quarantaine. Je suis réglo avec tout le monde à commencer par moi même.

Fin de ce débat.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Des nouvelles de Pelote ( la supère craintive écaille de tortue lol ) :

Je vais me faire enguirlander, plus de batterie sur mon tel pour la prendre en photo  :: .
N'empêche que c'est une crème de minette, s'étale de tout son long pour qu'on la papouille sur le ventre, ronronne à tout va. Elle est super sereine c'est impressionnant bref une minette bien dans ses pattounes.....de l'or en barre.
Je devrais avoir des photos demain je viendrais les poster.

----------


## sydney21

> J'ai retrouvé les MP échangés avec Sydney21 concernant la quarantaine du minou n°2 ET il s'agissait bien d'une quarantaine. Je suis réglo avec tout le monde à commencer par moi même.
> 
> Fin de ce débat.


Débat bien inutile à mon avis puisque j'ai confirmé que je garderai le chat jusqu'à son covoiturage.
Moi non plus je ne laisse pas tomber les gens, il ne faut pas me faire dire ce que je n'ai pas dit.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Tout va bien alors.

----------


## Rinou

::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ben voui un peu de repos ferait pas de mal mais quand je vois pelote sur son edredon et comme ça fait plaisir de les voir " se la couler douce " après ce qu'ils traversent ben on est toujours là sur le qui vive lol.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Pour lorris et tous ceux qui suivent les aventures d'Eliott ( le siam n°7 )

J'ai eu Gaston au tel hier. Il va bien, a toujours son traitement pour le coryza mais en bonne voie. Hier elle a voulu lui donner de la pâtée, il a joué au tennis et a fait un revers avec sa patte et a envoyé valdinguer la gamelle lol. Bon Gaston me dit qu'il n'est pas agressif mais trouille trouille d'où sa méfiance lorsqu'on approche un peu trop près de son périmètre. C'est une affaire de temps je suppose ( comme certains qui passent par la case fourrière ).

----------


## lynt

Merci pour les news.

Des nouvelles du bébé roux n°5 sorti en urgence ? Comment va t-il ?
Et l'ancienne trico n°3 ? C'est le même modèle que la n°1 ? Elle s'est détendue ?

----------


## lorris

> Pour lorris et tous ceux qui suivent les aventures d'Eliott ( le siam n°7 )
> 
> J'ai eu Gaston au tel hier. Il va bien, a toujours son traitement pour le coryza mais en bonne voie. Hier elle a voulu lui donner de la pâtée, il a joué au tennis et a fait un revers avec sa patte et a envoyé valdinguer la gamelle lol. Bon Gaston me dit qu'il n'est pas agressif mais trouille trouille d'où sa méfiance lorsqu'on approche un peu trop près de son périmètre. C'est une affaire de temps je suppose ( comme certains qui passent par la case fourrière ).



trop marrant ce chat ! enfin, façon de parler... car si je devais le soigner, je ne sais pas comment je m'y prendrais. D'ailleurs, je me demande comment fait Gaston pour soigner son coryza. On attend la suite des Aventures de Monsieur Eliott.

Les photos des autres chats sont superbes. En effet, ils sont tous magnifiques et je leur souhaite de trouver de gentilles familles ainsi qu'à tout ceux qui sortiront par la suite.

Les prénoms coréens proposés par Alexiel sont sympas je trouve. Pas toujours facile de faire preuve d'imagination.

----------


## lynt

Vaut mieux pas avoir à lui nettoyer le nez ou les yeux, à part ça c'est faisable  :: .

----------


## Numaaa

Voici Chacha n°10...

----------


## lorris

justement je pensais qu'elle devait le faire pour le soigner mais peut-être que non finalement ?

----------


## lynt

Oh le beau rouquin !  ::

----------


## lynt

Tant que le coryza n'est pas trop important, les cachetons suffisent (avec inhalations c'est mieux et pas difficile si le chat se terre dans sa boîte, une serviette de toilette sur sa boîte que l'on referme, le bol devant la cage sous la serviette et c'est parti).

----------


## chatperlipopette

Pour l'instant il est juste sous dox**al donc ça va.

----------


## Gaston

Je vais faire des photos ce week end du bel Elliot, hier soir il m'a regardé en grognant toujours dans son coin mais s'apercevant que ses grognements ne m'impressionnaient pas il a fini par me regarder avec dans le regard un soupcon d'interrogation...... 
Alors comme celà je te fais pas peur??????? 
Pourtant à la fourrière je t'assure que je les terrorisais tellement qu'ils n'ont pas osé me faire mes vaccins.......

----------


## chatperlipopette

::  voui voui des photos de celui qui croit faire peur lol.

----------


## coch

surtout qu'il a un gros fan club derrière qui attend les fotos.....

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ah je vous ai pas dit :

*2) Mâle brun tabby 1 an sociable 

* *Urgence potentielle** car il a des ulcères  linguaux.*  :: 
*Il ne peux manger que de la pâtée pour le moment mais pendant  encore combien de temps ?*
_On appréciera au moins cela dans ce type de fourrières-là, ils ont des pâtés qd ne mangent plus de croquettes. Ca ne se fait pas partout!_ 
*De grâce, là encore, il est sociable! La photo peut tromper, mais imaginez vous enfermé av une rage de dents, par exemple!

**NOTE 1 AN IL EN A 9 
*

----------


## SarahC

Ambiance  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Pourtant entre 1 et 9 ans y'a de la marge hein !

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Oui j'avoue.
C'est comme avec Bambou qui était estimé à 5 ans et qui a en fait entre 12 et 15 ans ^^''

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ha voui pareil ! Pas grave même " vieux " on les aime ces loulous.

----------


## Numaaa

Voila Louison, la petite n°18 arrivée pas en forme.
Elle va déja sacrément mieux, et est super caline  :Smile:

----------


## Fée des chats

Waouh c'est une vrai beauté la petite Louison  ::

----------


## SarahC

Wouuuuh!! Jolie minette!!!

----------


## Alicelovespets

Elle est superbe  ::

----------


## terreur69

Les 14 et 15 son bien arrivés à la maison depuis 2 jours je crois ...

Le tit noir et blanc est un amour de chaton mais il est minuscule... Pour le rouquin et bien une belle morsure pour me dire bonjour ... Mais bon il se laisse caresser mais n'est pas rassurer du tout

----------


## cyrano

> Merci pour les news.
> 
> Des nouvelles du bébé roux n°5 sorti en urgence ? Comment va t-il ?
> Et l'ancienne trico n°3 ? C'est le même modèle que la n°1 ? Elle s'est détendue ?


**merci de demander des nouvelles du bébé n°5 , il n'y a que toi que ça intéresse.....*il est toujours nourri avec sa sonde et a du mal a se sortir de son coryza!!! mais c'est un gros calinou mon ticheroutwo.........

----------


## lynt

*3) Femelle tricolore 1 an un peu craintive*

 :: * Supporte mal l'enfermement*  :: 

*Elle crachouille. Elle était au même niveau que la 1 l'est ce jour. 
**A sortir rapidement, car moins ils supportent, mais ils ont de délai! 
*


Quelques nouvelles :

Elle va bien, c'est une timide mais qui se détend de jour en jour ! 
Quand sa FA vient lui donner un peu de pâtée, elle sort, se laisse caresser sans souci. Elle ne se roule pas de bonheur mais il y a du progrès, c'est une très gentille minette qui ne montre aucun signe d'agressivité ! Aux dire de sa FA, elle est SUBLIME ! 

Peut-être quelques photos la semaine prochaine  :Smile: .

----------


## lynt

J'espère que ça va aller pour ticharoutwo... Accroche-toi bébé, tu as un nom porte-bonheur  ::

----------


## lynt

Toujours pareil pour Ticharoutwo ?  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Concernant ce post j ai deux factures a mettre que je posterai ce soir. une pelote et une pour Kenji.

----------


## SarahC

J'ai encore une facture de soins à poster, et je répartirai selon, ensuite.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Sydney21 : est-ce que tu peux mettre celle de Kenji ?

Celle de pelote je la metterai demain soir car pas de quoi scanner avant.

----------


## sydney21

Kenji (ex chat n°2) a revu le véto lundi car il a toujours des ulcères malgré 10 jours de traitement. Ma véto m'a conseillé d'arrêter la cortisone et on lui a changé ses antibios, encore 10 jours de traitement. Malgré les commentaires de la fourrière, chez moi il se nourrit bien, croquettes, pâtée tout y passe.
Concernant son âge, effectivement, même sans être expert, on voit bien qu'il n'a pas du tout l'aspect d'un chat de 1 an  :: 
Ci-dessous la facture pour la visite de lundi :

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci bcp sydney.

----------


## TROCA

> **merci de demander des nouvelles du bébé n°5 , il n'y a que toi que ça intéresse.....*il est toujours nourri avec sa sonde et a du mal a se sortir de son coryza!!! mais c'est un gros calinou mon ticheroutwo.........


Mais non mais non, Lynt n'est pas la seule à s'intéresser au BB rouquin. Nous attendions des nouvelles et de nouvelles photos pour réagir. Il a apparemment moins de chance que son copain Ticharou maintenant sorti d'affaire .
De grosses pensées pour ce petit coeur qui a l'air si gentil en espérant que cela lui donne la force de se battre pour s'en sortir. Tu n'es pas seul Ticharoutwo; nous pensons très fort à toi dans ta lutte contre la maladie. 
 :: à ta nounou Cyrano et gros câlins à toi petit bonhomme !

Merci aussi à Numaaa et à Terreur 69 pour les photos de leurs BB : Louison et  Chacha jolis rouquinous, et les 2 petiots 14 et 15 encore apeurés mais qui vont vite se détendre grâce aux bons soins de Terreur.
 ::  à vous et câlins aux petits.
On attend des photos de la belle tricolore en espérant la voir avec un autre regard. Qui l'accueille ?

----------


## Gaston

Dernières nouvelles d'Elliot.........

Le petit est encore sous do****l mais celà va nettement mieux........

Depuis samedi soir il est dans ma salle de bain mais malgré la porte de la cage de convalo ouverte il n'est sorti qu'hier......
Il a fait le tour du propriétaire pendant mon absence et à fait un petit marquage urinaire pour bien s'approprier la pièce.....
Hier soir j'ai donc retiré la cage de la salle de bain et ce matin malgré le couffin il avait investi le panier de linge.

Toujours avec le gant de protection, je l'ai caressé, il se détend car aucun coup de patte ni oreilles en arrière, je lui parle beaucoup et il ma regarde toujours avec cette peur dans le regard, mais on évolue à son rythme........

Maintenant qu'il est sortie je vais pouvoir le prendre en photo, il est magnifique, une fourrure dense je vais également lui mettre un anti puces puisqu'il accepte que je le touche......

----------


## vhak

génial !!!!!! :: vivement les photos  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Voici la facture concernant Pelote :

----------


## coch

des nouvelles de ticharoutwo ? le number five ....

----------


## sydney21

Kenji est parti, il rejoindra sa FA demain.

Petites photos du loulou qui ne mangeait pas en fourrière...

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci pour les photos. En tout cas, il fait tout jeune.

----------


## terreur69

Pour les nouvelles :
- Le noir et blanc est une peluche qui réclame les papouilles  :Smile: , il a eu son rappel de vaccin par contre pour la castration pas encore possible car il a un gros retard de croissance, il fait à peine 2kg
- le petit rouquin : il a reçu son rappel de vaccin et a été castré, il est toujours autant sur la défensive alors je le laisse avancer à son rythme mais à le droit chaque jour à une tite caresse le matin et le soir, son regard est un peu moins apeuré mais c'est pas encore ca !!!

J'ai juste une tite question : y'avait il des dons pour l'association ou pas ? Car il est vrai que les finances ne sont pas au beau fixe ce mois ci ...

----------


## chatperlipopette

Sarah n a pas encore fait la repartition concernant les promesses de dons. Tu as eu des soins particuliers autre que la mise en regle ?

----------


## terreur69

Traitement du coryza c'est tout

----------


## chatperlipopette

S ils ont vu un veto et que tu as la facture tu peux la mettre sur le post.

----------


## vhak

Eliott le sanguinaire....dans les bras de sa FA 10 minutes après son arrivée (3 heures de train + 1 heure de voiture) !!!! Perso j'ai vu pire comme sauvage.... :: 

Grand merci à toi Gaston, super boulot ! loulou soigné et calme. :: et merci à chatterton pour le cotrain ! ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Kenji est bien arrivée à destination après un transit chez moi.
C'est un loulou très attachant d'une gentillesse extrême. Il est malheureusement très maigre au niveau des hanches, boit beaucoup, et continue de baver. On poursuit le traitement antibio en cours et une visite  veto jeudi ou vendredi est prévue pour faire un bilan. 
Merci à Sydney d avoir pris soin de lui avant son départ vers le sud.
Une petite photo de lui à son arrivée, la tête plongé dans un bol d'eau

----------


## chatperlipopette

Moi j'ai eu le plaisir de voir son regard bleu profond. La photo ne le met pas en valeur car il est vraiment splendide. Merci à Gaston de lui avoir permis de prendre confiance.

Kenji aura un bilan d'ici jeudi ou vendredi à la fin de son traitement car effectivement il boit énormément et bave toujours. Il a besoin de reprendre du poids comme le disait sydney et il a besoin maintenant de se poser. En tout cas, il est adorable. J'ai pu lui donner son traitement directement dans la bouche, d'une facilité déconcertante. Un brave loulou vraiment. Merci à Sydney d'avoir pris soin de lui.

----------


## chatperlipopette

RV véto tt à l'heure pour Kenji : il ne s'alimente plus, ne boit plus du tout et se plaind. Il n'arrive plus à manger tellement il bave même des choses faciles et appétentes.

----------


## Lilly1982

Oh mer**

Tiens nous au courant.

Pleins de pensées positives pour le gentil Kenji

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Oooh non !
J'espère que ça ne sera pas trop grave é_è

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

PFF j espère qu il va tenir le coup

----------


## chatperlipopette

Et moi donc.....il est trop gentil ce loulou.

----------


## Muriel P

Je croise les doigts pour Kenji et espère de bonnes nouvelles  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Des nouvelles pas très bonnes pour KENJI :

Il est hospitalisé et mis sous perf car déshydraté +++. Ulcères encore très important sur la langue, gros abcès sur une dent près à éclater. Il sent très mauvais de la bouche donc soit cela est dû aux ulcères soit le taux d'urée est remonté en flèche ( il était déjà un peu au dessus il y a qq jours ). La véto a peur que les reins ne fonctionnent plus et on connait la suite......croisez tout ce que vous pouvez les filles.

----------


## sydney21

Oh non ! Pauvre loulou !!!  :: 

Je pense bien fort à toi mon petit bonhomme, tiens le coup...

----------


## Kenji

Mon kenji à moi a de gros soucis de calculs urinaires et d'urée. J'espère de tout coeur que ce n'est pas la même chose. J'ai failli le perdre deux fois.
Il est jeune, il va s'en sortir, je croise les patounes de toute ma tribue !

----------


## pistache69

Ouaip, je croise les doigts et pense fort à Kenji...

----------


## Lady92

Merde  :: 
Ici aussi on croise tout ce qu on peut pour le beau et gentil Kenji... Tiens bon pepere

----------


## sydney21

Des nouvelles de Kenji ?

----------


## coch

des news de Kenji ce matin....?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je suis allee le papouiller, j en sors. Toujours sous perf et la mega bonne nouvelle : uree revenue a la normal. Je suis trop contente. Il n avait pas touche a son a/d a mon arrivee et le temps reste avec lui il a tout mange.
Changement antibio + antiinflammatoire. Il a tres peu bave. Je le trouve deja mieux.
J ai fais une video et des photos. Je les poste quand je rentre.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Super des bonnes nouvelles !
Espérons que ça continue comme ça pour Kenji !

----------


## sydney21

Tant mieux. Peut-être Kenji est-il sujet (en plus de ses pbs de bouche) à un petit coup de stress suite au changement de FA, ce n'est pas toujours facile pour les minous de changer plusieurs fois d'environnement...

----------


## SarahC

Je pense que la FA temporaire et le long trajet on peu jouer.
Et un grand OUF car je me faisais du souci pour le pauvre Kenji!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Voici le recap

*RECAP DES DONS
**
20 (minichina) pour le n°4* *sans** reçu
50 (Ibis) avec reçu
**120 (TROCA) dont 20 pour le 2 , 20 pour les 3 et 4 et 20 pour le siam n°7  avec reçu
**20 (choupinette 76)* *sans reçu
**10 (odycee)** sans reçu
**15 (lady92) avec recu si possible
**60 (pistache69) 20 pour chacun des chats 2, 3 et 4* *- sans reçu
**20 (Kenji) avec reçu si possible
**60 (SonjaM hors Rescue) 20 pour chacun des chats 2, 3 et 4 - sans reçu   (contact: PiaM, je trasmettrais)
**20 (NadineM hors Rescue) - sans reçu  (contact: PiaM, je transmettrais)
**10 (Saff) - avec reçu si possible
**20 (Muriel G. Hors Rescue contact TROCA) avec reçu
**

TOTAL = 425 euros
**
QUI SUIT ? *

----------


## Gaston

> Eliott le sanguinaire....dans les bras de sa FA 10 minutes après son arrivée (3 heures de train + 1 heure de voiture) !!!! Perso j'ai vu pire comme sauvage....
> 
> Grand merci à toi Gaston, super boulot ! loulou soigné et calme.et merci à chatterton pour le cotrain !
> Pièce jointe 27318


Voici les photos à la maison, mais c'est vrai qu'elles ne lui rendent pas honneur car en vrai c'est une vrai merveille un vrai "chat siamois"

   

La terreur de la fourrière après 10 jours, mais attention il reste craintif car en le mettant dans sa caisse pour son voyage il m'a planté les griffes dans le cuir chevelu, mais c'est quand même un gentil loulou qui avec ses yeux bleus magnifique va faire chavirer des coeurs.......

----------


## chatperlipopette

Kenji sort ce matin, il s'alimente de nouveau.  ::

----------


## sydney21

YES !!! Je suis très contente pour lui. Fais lui un bisou de ma part.

 ::   ::  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je n'y manquerai pas. Bon j'ai pas pu transférer la vidéo mais je vais vous mettre qq photos quand je suis allée le voir hier.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

C'est vraiment super pour Kenji ! ^^

----------


## chatperlipopette



----------


## lynt

Pauvre pépère, je suis contente qu'il aille mieux  ::

----------


## Lady92

Soulagee pour Kenji!  merci pour ces nouvelles

----------


## chatperlipopette

Kenji va bien. Sa FA le chouchoute et lui propose pleins de bonnes choses a manger.

----------


## Lna_94

*3) Femelle tricolore 1 an un peu craintive*

 :: * Supporte mal l'enfermement*  :: 

*Elle crachouille. Elle était au même niveau que la 1 l'est ce jour. 
**A sortir rapidement, car moins ils supportent, mais ils ont de délai! 
*




Cette choupette va très bien, encore un peu timide quand elle ne connait pas, je l'ai rencontré hier, elle est de toute beauté ! Elle s'est laissée caresser, pas super à l'aise au début mais s'est rapidement détendue ! Bon on en est pas au point ou elle montre son ventre pour des grattouilles mais sa FA trouve qu'elle progresse de jour en jour, surtout depuis qu'elle n'est plus en quarantaine. 
Niveau santé, rien à signaler, tout va bien.
Une future boule d'amour je pense, bien qu'elle restera sans doute méfiante avec les inconnus. 

Maintenant... photos (bon pas super rassurée par la présence de 2 personnes qu'elle ne connait pas et n'a pas du tout apprécié le flash :s )


Façon "t'es qui qu'est ce que tu me veux"



"tu me gonfles avec ton truc là, laisse moi!" 


Oreilles droites, regard bien moins fuyant et pas mal d'aplomb quand même !! 
(et dort ailleurs que dans la litière !!!) 

Que demander de plus??? Ah si, une bonne famille qui l'aimera à vie !!

----------


## lynt

Elle est magnifique, merci pour les nouvelles et les photos  :Smile: .

----------


## Kenji

Virement fait à l'instant.

Très contente pour Kenji et la puce tricolore très jolie.

----------


## Lady92

Merci Lna pour les nouvelles de cette beaute. J espere qu elle trouvera vite sa famille...

----------


## TROCA

Soulagée pour Kenji qui doit encore se retaper après les épreuves traversées.
Trop jolie la petite tricolore. A t-elle un nom ? C'était une très ancienne et on comprend qu'il lui faille du temps pour retrouver le chemin de la confiance en l'humain. Elle a déjà beaucoup changé depuis sa sortie grâce aux bons soins de sa FA.
Trop beau Eliott la terreur, un vrai siam qui aura besoin de trouver son humain pour la vie avant de se laisser complètement aller.
Bravo et merci aux nounous qui ont permis ces belles transformations.
Souhaitons pour tous ces petits que cela se termine par une adoption pour la vie.

----------


## Ibis

Est-ce que quelqu'un s'est occupé de la répartition des dons ?
Je n'ai rien vu sur ce post. A qui faut-il envoyer son chèque ?

----------


## SarahC

Quelqu'un c'est moi et malheureusement, je n'ai pas le temps de tout faire et passer ma vie à cela.
Comme je vais arrêter les SOS, pour ces raisons là, aussi, je vais avoir le temps de boucler ce qui n'est pas fait.
J'avais pr projet de pointer les derniers dons cette semaine, mais un arrachage de dents d'urgence m'en a empêché.
Mais ce sera fait, je compte juste sur votre indulgence à tous, et vous invite aussi à vous représenter mon quotidien, je le troque av qui voudra.

----------


## Lna_94

La trico a été baptisée Hania, stérilisée hier... avec une malheureuse surprise, la belle était pleine... 
Grosse surprise car certes elle ne faisait pas pitié, mais on aurait jamais pensé qu'elle attendait des petits ! 

Et oui, son passage en fourrière a laissé quelques traces mais qui disparaitront avec le temps, elle n'a déjà plus du tout le meme comportement qu'à son arrivée !

----------


## Ibis

> Quelqu'un c'est moi et malheureusement, je n'ai pas le temps de tout faire et passer ma vie à cela.
> Comme je vais arrêter les SOS, pour ces raisons là, aussi, je vais avoir le temps de boucler ce qui n'est pas fait.
> J'avais pr projet de pointer les derniers dons cette semaine, mais un arrachage de dents d'urgence m'en a empêché.
> Mais ce sera fait, je compte juste sur votre indulgence à tous, et vous invite aussi à vous représenter mon quotidien, je le troque av qui voudra.


Pas de problème SarahC. Je pensais avoir loupé quelque chose et je voulais simplement tenir ma promesse de don.

----------


## SarahC

*POINTAGE DES DONS
**
20 (minichina) pour le n°4* *sans** reçu
50 (Ibis) avec reçu
**120 (TROCA) dont 20 pour le 2 , 20 pour les 3 et 4 et 20 pour le siam n°7  avec reçu
**20 (choupinette 76)* *sans reçu
**10 (odycee)** sans reçu
**15 (lady92) avec recu si possible
**60 (pistache69) 20 pour chacun des chats 2, 3 et 4* *- sans reçu
**20 (Kenji) avec reçu si possible
**60 (SonjaM hors Rescue) 20 pour chacun des chats 2, 3 et 4 - sans reçu   (contact: PiaM, je trasmettrais)
**20 (NadineM hors Rescue) - sans reçu  (contact: PiaM, je transmettrais)
**10 (Saff) - avec reçu si possible
**20 (Muriel G. Hors Rescue contact TROCA) avec reçu
**

TOTAL = 425 euros
**
Numaaa et Terreur69, délivrez vous des reçus fiscaux?*

----------


## SarahC

Je fais une première purge en fonction des infos indiquées, je complète ensuite.

Je vais tenter de voir qui peut délivrer des reçus ou non, en fonction, je corrige la répartition afin que chacune des assocs aient une partie de dons.

Certains chats n'ont pas de don propre, ils ont forcément aussi besoin d'aide.

*MERCI AUX ASSOCS CONCERNEES D'ENTRER DIRECTEMENT EN CONTACT PAR MP AVEC LEURS DONATEURS!*

 ::  *Les 1, 2 sous Chatperlipopette:*  :: 

*20  (TROCA) pour le 2
**20  (pistache69) 20 pour le 2* *- sans reçu
**50  (Ibis) avec reçu** (soins divers)**
____
TOTAL: 90 
*
 
*

Le Siam 7 est toujours sous Chatperlipopette ou sous Siam4Ever?


S'il a basculé sous l'autre assoc, Siam4Ever délivre-t-elle des reçus fiscaux?

**20  (TROCA) pour le siam n°7  avec reçu**
____
TOTAL: 20 


* ::  *Merci de dire à TROCA où les adresser*  :: *
*




 ::  *La 3, sous Phoenix:*  :: 

*20  (TROCA) pour le 3*
*20  (pistache69) 20 pour le 3* *- sans reçu
**____
TOTAL: 40 *



 ::  *Le chat 4, sous Babe78 ( + 10, 13, 14, 17 et 19):*  :: *

**20  (minichina) pour le n°4* *sans** reçu*
*20  (TROCA) pour le 4
**20  (pistache69) 20 pour le 4* *- sans reçu
**15 (lady92) avec reçu si possible**(pour les autres)
**____
TOTAL: 75 **
*
*


* ::  *8, 9 et 12 sont sous PiaM:*  :: *

**20  (NadineM hors Rescue) - sans reçu  (contact: PiaM, je transmettrais)**
**____
TOTAL: 20 *



 :: * Le 21, chaton roux de 6 mois qui était en urgence et en ce moment en FA temporaire chez Cyrano, est sorti sous Patoune's Gang, mais une facture doit encore être postée.*  :: 
_Elle est établie sous l'assoc de Flokelo, car il est passé chez son véto.
On attend la mise en ligne. Les dons seront donc versés à son assoc, qui délivre des reçus fiscaux._


 ::  *Terreur, merci de contacter ton donateur (2 chatons):*  :: 

*20  (choupinette 76)* *sans reçu*
*____
TOTAL: 20 

* ::  *Numaaa, merci de contacter ton donateur (2 chatons):*  :: 

*10  (odycee)** sans reçu**
**____
TOTAL: 10 *
*
*
* DONS EN ATTENTE DE REPARTITION:
**
**20 (Kenji) avec reçu si possible
**60 (SonjaM hors Rescue) 20 pour chacun des chats 2, 3 et 4 - sans reçu   (contact: PiaM, je transmettrais)
**10 (Saff) - avec reçu si possible
**20 (Muriel G. Hors Rescue contact TROCA) avec reçu*
________

*TOTAL RESTANT: 110 *

Il est clair qu'au vu du "volume de chats", et de soins, j'invite les associations qui en ont besoin à lancer de suite un appel à dons, si elles en ont la nécessité.
Les dons du SOS sont un coup de pouce. Je répartis au mieux en tentant de couvrir les grosses urgences à hospitaliser, qd déjà indiqué au départ, puis les castrations/stérilisations, soins à la sortie, et il faut en outre que l'on respecte aussi les souhaits des donateurs, qui veulent un reçu pour certains. Parfois, il arrive que peu de dons soient attribués sur tel ou tel cas, ou que cela ne couvre pas "tout", mais d'un autre côté, il faut bien répartir pour que "chacun ait" dans tous les cas "un peu", et de fait, la répartition n'est jamais parfaite. 
On fait au mieux avec les moyens du bord.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Le siam eliott est toujours sous mon assoc. Il me reste une facture non recue encore pour l hospitalisation de kenji.

----------


## SarahC

> Le siam eliott est toujours sous mon assoc. Il me reste une facture non recue encore pour l hospitalisation de kenji.


Au vu des frais non pointés pr le petit roux, je pense que si tu en as besoin, il faudra lancer un appel en parallèle.
Pour le Siam, je te laisse du coup passer les infos à TROCA, mais je pense qu'elle les a déjà de part les précédents dons.
Merci à toi.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ok

----------


## Numaaa

> *
> * *Numaaa, merci de contacter ton donateur (2 chatons):* 
> 
> *10 € (odycee)** sans reçu**
> **____
> TOTAL: 10 €*
> *
> *


Je m'en occupe.
Pour le moment, pas de reçus fiscaux pour nous.

(Nous avons eu "seulement" une quarantaine d'euro de frais hors mise en règle pour la puce que nous avons sorti. A savoir, une consult + injection + traitement)

----------


## Ibis

> *Les 1, 2 sous Chatperlipopette:* 
> 
> *20  (TROCA) pour le 2
> **20  (pistache69) 20 pour le 2* *- sans reçu
> **50  (Ibis) avec reçu** (soins divers)**
> ____
> TOTAL: 90 
> *


C'est fait. Le chèque part aujourd'hui.

----------


## terreur69

> *POINTAGE DES DONS
> **
> 20€ (minichina) pour le n°4* *sans** reçu
> 50€ (Ibis) avec reçu
> **120€ (TROCA) dont 20€ pour le 2 , 20€ pour les 3 et 4 et 20€ pour le siam n°7  avec reçu
> **20€ (choupinette 76)* *sans reçu
> **10€ (odycee)** sans reçu
> **15€ (lady92) avec recu si possible
> **60€ (pistache69) 20€ pour chacun des chats 2, 3 et 4* *- sans reçu
> ...


Oui pour les reçus fiscaux  :Smile:

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci Ibis.

----------


## SarahC

:: *J'AI BESOIN DE VOUS ICI, APPEL AUX FA ACTUELLES OU AUX ANCIENNES FA, COURTE OU LONGUE DUREE!*  :: 

*QUI A ENVIE DE M'AIDER (LES CHATS, PAS MOI) EN  NOUS FAISANT PARTAGER SA PREMIERE EXPERIENCE DE FA OU UNE EXPERIENCE DE  FA VOUS AYANT PARTICULIEREMENT MARQUE? OU PLUSIEURS!* *C'EST PAR ICI!*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/46696-J-ai-sauvé-un-chat-en-devenant-FA-mon-expérience-et-pourquoi-je-ne-la-regrette-pas!?p=1007520#post1007520

----------


## chatperlipopette

Des nouvelles de KENJI : C'est pas l'éclate, il bave de nouveau, mange moins. De nouveau sous antibio.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Ah non Kenji: faut pas nous refaire un coup pareil!
pff

----------


## sydney21

::

----------


## Lilly1982

Oh mer**

Une grosse pensée pour Kenji

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Des nouvelles de Kenji? ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Oui alors il a été mis sous antirobe et depuis recommence à manger correctement : principalement des aliments mous ou mixés type pâtée, thon, jambon, blanc de poulet. Il mange des croquettes mais uniqument du chaton ( plus petite en taille ). Il bave moins et commence à passer la tête par la porte de la salle de bains pour apeller sa " nounou ". A voir à la fin du traitement dans 1 semaine si rechute ou pas.

----------


## Rinou

> Oui alors il a été mis sous antirobe et depuis recommence à manger correctement


Tant mieux mais il est super courageux car ce médoc est absolument infect !

----------


## chatperlipopette

Oui mon chat l a eu aussi ces jours et il a pas apprecie.

----------


## chatperlipopette

::  *Les 1, 2 sous Chatperlipopette:*  :: 

*40 € (TROCA) pour le 2 + le siam
**20 € (pistache69) 20€ pour le 2* *- sans reçu
**50 € (Ibis) avec reçu** (soins divers)**
____
TOTAL: 110 €

Merci à Ibis, TROCA et pistache69 pour vos dons reçus. Les reçus fiscaux partent dès lundi. Merci bcp les filles.*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Des nouvelles de KENJI : de nouveau chez le véto car s'alimentait peu et de nouveau bave ++. Ulcères toujours un peu présents dans la bouche = injection d'anti inflammatoire et dans 15 jours on fait le point et on essaiera l'interféron. J'espère qu'on va arriver à enrayer ce problème. Bon il a déjà regrossit c'est pas rien.

----------


## Muriel P

On espère qu'il va aller mieux, Kenji ! Plein de caresses à lui  ::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

J'espère aussi que ça va s'améliorer pour Kenji é_è

----------


## TROCA

Câlins à Kenji il faut qu'il s'en sorte petit père. Merci Chaperli de veiller sur lui. ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je suis allée voir Pelote aujourd'hui dans sa FALD. Elle a été stérilisée et ca la pas mal perturbée et il lui manque des touffes de poils. On la met sous homéo pendant qq temps. C'est une minette qui n'aime pas les grands espaces et qui a besoin de stabilité et d'un environnement calme.
Voici qq photos ( encore prises sur le lit, son endroit favori )

----------


## chatperlipopette

Kenji de nouveau hospitalisé en urgence ce matin. Déshydraté ++++ne réagit plus. Il est au bout du rouleau ce petit père. Des ulcères important encore dans la bouche, une dent a enlevé. Pas de T° mais complètement amorphe. 
Mis sous perf, pas d'autres injections car dernière injection de cortisone mercredi am. Elle va le soigner en local au niveau buccal avec du Collunovar + un autre traitement à diluer dans l'eau.
On fait le point en fin d'aprem avec la véto.
Je l'ai eu dans les bras pendant 1H, il en peut vraiment plus, comme s'il avait cessé de se battre.

 :: 

Je vais faire un appel au don car j'ai la facture de sa première hospitalisation du 27/02 qui s'élève à 122,50 euros. Et y'aura encore cette deuxième hospi à régler.

----------


## chatperlipopette



----------


## fina_flora

oh non, petit kenji, bas toi encore
fais le pour tout ceux qui te soutienne

----------


## Lady92

Pauvre Kenji, j espere qu il va se battre  ::  c est fou ca de le voir comme ca sans savoir ce qu il a :-(

----------


## Kenji

J'espère de tout coeur qu'il va reprendre le dessus ...

----------


## chatperlipopette

Il n'a pas 9 ans, il est à la fin de sa vie.

----------


## Kenji

9 ans est l'âge de ma tytys, il peut encore se battre mais en a-t-il envie avec la vie qu'il a eu ... ::

----------


## fina_flora

> Il n'a pas 9 ans, il est à la fin de sa vie.


il a quel age à peu près, tu penses?

----------


## chatperlipopette

D'après la véto 14/15 ans

----------


## Kenji

J'espère qu'il a quand même connu un peu de bonheur durant sa vie ...

----------


## chatperlipopette

En tout cas, il appartenait à qqun car il a la marque d'un collier.

----------


## Kenji

J'espère qu'ils ne l'ont pas abandonné à cause de son âge ou de ses problèmes de santé ...

----------


## fina_flora

> D'après la véto 14/15 ans


il peu encore vivre quelques années
accroches toi petit père
bon courage

----------


## terreur69

Les chats que j'ai pris en charge sont sorti sous le nom d'une autre asso pour l'identification, j'aimerais bien recevoir les cartes d'identification au nom de l'asso, surtout qu'un des 2 loulous a été adopter.

Merci de me tenir au courant

----------


## SarahC

> Les chats que j'ai pris en charge sont sorti sous le nom d'une autre asso pour l'identification, j'aimerais bien recevoir les cartes d'identification au nom de l'asso, surtout qu'un des 2 loulous a été adopter.
> 
> Merci de me tenir au courant


MP

----------


## momo

Il peut encore vivre de belles années ce petit KENJI...mais en a t il envie????

S il a ete abandonné,peut etre est ce pour ça qu il ne se bat pas pour survivre!!!
L abandon peut etre "fatal" pour certains.

Gros bisous pour toi petit minou joli  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Il peut encore vivre de belles années ce petit KENJI...mais en a t il envie????
> 
> S il a ete abandonné,peut etre est ce pour ça qu il ne se bat pas pour survivre!!!
> L abandon peut etre "fatal" pour certains.
> 
> Gros bisous pour toi petit minou joli


+ 1

Nouvelles du soir : dent extraite, sous perf, très très fatigué. Il reste hospitalisé pour le week end.

----------


## sydney21

Courage Kenji, je suis de tout coeur avec toi.... ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Encore un qui n'a pas laissé des personnes indifférentes ici sauf ceux qui l'ont abandonné dans cet état.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Courage Kenji !
Tu peux encore vivre quelques année. Bats-toi, regarde Bambou qui est sorti de fourrière il a à peu près le même âge que toi, il m'a aussi fait des frayeurs mais il va mieux pour un petit père de cet âge.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci alexiel.

Voici le lien concernant l'appel à dons : http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...94#post1024894

----------


## Muriel P

Je croise les doigts pour Kenji. Bats-toi petit père, tu peux vivre encore et être encore heureux !

----------


## chatperlipopette

Voici le lien du post d'adoption de PELOTE : http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...31#post1025231

----------


## momo

Des nouvelles de KENJI STP?
Merci.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ben pas posté car idem, toujours hospitalisé sous perf avec refus de s'alimenter pour le moment. J'en saurai plus demain et s'il peut sortir je pense le prendre à la maison.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

PFF il faut qu il remontela pente Kenji. Trop gentil pour s’arrêter là. On croise les doigts

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ah pour être gentil, il est plus que ça C'EST UN AMOUR !

----------


## Rinou

Ti père, c'est si triste de ne pas le voir remonter la pente. :: 
Je suis de tout cœur avec vous.  ::

----------


## fina_flora

> Ben pas posté car idem, toujours hospitalisé sous perf avec refus de s'alimenter pour le moment. J'en saurai plus demain et s'il peut sortir je pense le prendre à la maison.


ou, ben demain, que tu le sortes ou pas, tu lui dis que moi, momo, venise, et bien d'autre, on lui ORDONNE de SE BATTRE
on lui demande pas son avis, on lui donne pas le choix, on lui donne un ORDRE
non mais, si on peu pas donner ce genre d'ordre dans la PA, où va t on?

----------


## chatperlipopette

C'est promis je lui dirais.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je vais chercher Kenji ce matin. Je vous en dirai + plus tard.

----------


## TROCA

Je croise les doigts pour Kenji en espérant qu'il va reprendre des forces pour ce battre car il a l'air épuisé petit coeur. Mille câlins pour lui et merci Chatperli pour tout l'amour que tu lui donnes. Dis-lui bien que nous sommes avec lui et que nous voulons le voir sortir d'affaire.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je suis donc allée chercher KENJI ce matin, il aurait repris l'alimentation hier, a été bien réhydraté. Je le ramène donc dans sa FA car il était question que je le prenne en FA définitif s'il remonte pas la pente mais sa FA actuelle ne veut pas s'en séparer. C'est vrai qu'elle a des conditions adéquates d'accueil pour lui étant donné qu'elle s'absente peut être 1H tous les 2 jours de chez elle et Mr KENJI a besoin de nursing et de stimulation permanente. 
Jusqu'à maintenant, il était dans sa SDB car bavait ++. Je lui ai installé une cage de socia dans son salon pour qu'il puisse être stimulé en permanence et qu'il reprenne le goût à la vie et qu'il shabitue aussi à ses congénères. Il y restera le temps qu'il reprenne des forces et qu'on voit bien s'il se réalimente correctement. Il avait l'air d'être plutôt rassuré. Sa nounou le prendra dans les bras car en plus il adore ça et elle aussi donc ca tombe bien.
Il a donc du nutrigel en complément + Collunovar pour désinfection de sa bouche. Il est toujours sous cortisone ( injection faite mercredi dernier ). Il a perdu toute sa masse musculaire ce qui nous laisse donc penser que c 'est un vieux minou. 
Je charge les photos et vous les joins.

----------


## chatperlipopette

La deuxième, ma préférée.....la tête dans la gamelle !

----------


## lynt

Ça fait plaisir de le voir manger !

----------


## chatperlipopette

Oh que oui !!!! Maintenant il faut que ça perdure c'est ça le truc car il peut cesser de s'alimenter et de s'hydrater du jour au lendemain.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Allez Kenji il faut que tu reprennes des forces ! *fais la pompom girl*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Des nouvelles de KENJI ce matin : il boit bien et mange principalement des croquettes chatons ( plus petites, plus appétentes et plus nourrisantes ). Il ne dit rien pour les soins et a l'air d'apprécier le nutrigel. 
Il est épuisé ce minou, ça fait peine à voir.

----------


## Rinou

Ti père, j'espère qu'il va enfin remonter la pente, entouré d'amour par sa nounou.  ::

----------


## Gaston

Plein d'ondes positives pour Kenji, 
Maintenant qu'il est dans le salon il participe à la vie de la maison il voit du monde, je suppose que sa nounou lui parle donc toutes ces stimulations vont aller dans le bon sens pour permettre au petit Kenji de reprendre des forces.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Elle lui parlait même quand il était dans la salle de bains depuis son salon.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Des nouvelles de KENJI : mange bien et il est un peu plus vif. Continue comme ça petit père !

----------


## Muriel P

Merci Chatperlipopette pour ces bonnes nouvelles !  :: 
Continue comme ça Kenji ! On pense fort à toi !

----------


## chatperlipopette

Baisse de régime pour KENJI : il s'alimente de nouveau peu.....il fatigue vraiment !

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

::  ca me désole que Kenji soit depuis des semaines sur le fil et n arrive pas à remonter la pente

----------


## sydney21

Est-ce que ses soucis sont d'origine physique ou plutôt psychologique ? Est-ce qu'un petit traitement genre zylkène ne pourrait pas lui faire du bien ? Ou sinon pour rebooster les défenses immunitaires : extrait de pépin de pamplemousse ou échinacée (pas encore testé, on me l'a conseillé récemment mais je compte bien essayer sur mes chats patraques).

----------


## chatperlipopette

J'en suis à me demander si c'est pas de l'acharnement !

----------


## chatperlipopette

Kenji va pas trop mal. Il mange et commence à avoir envie de se ballader. Plus de rougeurs sur la langue mais toujours mauvaise haleine et des sécrétions un peu abondantes. On continue son traitement en local qui a l air de bien marcher.

----------


## coch

ouf....je croise les doigts

----------


## chatperlipopette

Des nouvelles de Pelote de sa FALD : elle va bien, se rapproche de plus en plus de l'humain et recherche plus sa compagnie et ose s'aventurer un peu plus. Une photo ci joint..... elle est splendide !

----------


## Alicelovespets

Elle est magnifique  ::

----------


## Muriel P

Quelle jolie puce !

----------


## Lady92

@Babe
 ::  il me semble bien ne pas avoir honore ma promesse sur ce SOS

Je fais une première purge en fonction des infos indiquées, je complète ensuite.

Je vais tenter de voir qui peut délivrer des reçus ou non, en fonction, je corrige la répartition afin que chacune des assocs aient une partie de dons.

Certains chats n'ont pas de don propre, ils ont forcément aussi besoin d'aide.

*MERCI AUX ASSOCS CONCERNEES D'ENTRER DIRECTEMENT EN CONTACT PAR MP AVEC LEURS DONATEURS!*

 ::  *Les 1, 2 sous Chatperlipopette:*  :: 

*20  (TROCA) pour le 2
**20  (pistache69) 20 pour le 2* *- sans reçu
**50  (Ibis) avec reçu** (soins divers)**
____
TOTAL: 90 
*
 
*

Le Siam 7 est toujours sous Chatperlipopette ou sous Siam4Ever?


S'il a basculé sous l'autre assoc, Siam4Ever délivre-t-elle des reçus fiscaux?

**20  (TROCA) pour le siam n°7  avec reçu**
____
TOTAL: 20 


* ::  *Merci de dire à TROCA où les adresser*  :: *
*




 ::  *La 3, sous Phoenix:*  :: 

*20  (TROCA) pour le 3*
*20  (pistache69) 20 pour le 3* *- sans reçu
**____
TOTAL: 40 *



 ::  *Le chat 4, sous Babe78 ( + 10, 13, 14, 17 et 19):*  :: *

**20  (minichina) pour le n°4* *sans** reçu*
*20  (TROCA) pour le 4
**20  (pistache69) 20 pour le 4* *- sans reçu
**15 (lady92) avec reçu si possible**(pour les autres)
**____
TOTAL: 75 **
*
*


* ::  *8, 9 et 12 sont sous PiaM:*  :: *

**20  (NadineM hors Rescue) - sans reçu  (contact: PiaM, je transmettrais)**
**____
TOTAL: 20 *



 :: * Le 21, chaton roux de 6 mois qui était en urgence et en ce moment en FA temporaire chez Cyrano, est sorti sous Patoune's Gang, mais une facture doit encore être postée.*  :: 
_Elle est établie sous l'assoc de Flokelo, car il est passé chez son véto.
On attend la mise en ligne. Les dons seront donc versés à son assoc, qui délivre des reçus fiscaux._


 ::  *Terreur, merci de contacter ton donateur (2 chatons):*  :: 

*20  (choupinette 76)* *sans reçu*
*____
TOTAL: 20 

* ::  *Numaaa, merci de contacter ton donateur (2 chatons):*  :: 

*10  (odycee)** sans reçu**
**____
TOTAL: 10 *
*
*
* DONS EN ATTENTE DE REPARTITION:
**
**20 (Kenji) avec reçu si possible
**60 (SonjaM hors Rescue) 20 pour chacun des chats 2, 3 et 4 - sans reçu   (contact: PiaM, je transmettrais)
**10 (Saff) - avec reçu si possible
**20 (Muriel G. Hors Rescue contact TROCA) avec reçu*
________

*TOTAL RESTANT: 110 *

Il est clair qu'au vu du "volume de chats", et de soins, j'invite les associations qui en ont besoin à lancer de suite un appel à dons, si elles en ont la nécessité.
Les dons du SOS sont un coup de pouce. Je répartis au mieux en tentant de couvrir les grosses urgences à hospitaliser, qd déjà indiqué au départ, puis les castrations/stérilisations, soins à la sortie, et il faut en outre que l'on respecte aussi les souhaits des donateurs, qui veulent un reçu pour certains. Parfois, il arrive que peu de dons soient attribués sur tel ou tel cas, ou que cela ne couvre pas "tout", mais d'un autre côté, il faut bien répartir pour que "chacun ait" dans tous les cas "un peu", et de fait, la répartition n'est jamais parfaite. 
On fait au mieux avec les moyens du bord.

----------


## Numaaa

Louison va bien, même si en cas d’excitation elle a des petits restes de coryza...
Rien qui se traite selon le véto...


La voici sur son perchoir  :Smile:

----------


## Muriel P

Quelle jolie couleur, et quels jolis yeux !!

----------


## Lusiole

Whaou, elle est adorable !

----------

